# BOOM:Antonio Turiel: “La escasez de energía y falta de materias primas nos aboca a una época como el fin del Imperio Romano



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Antonio Turiel: "La escasez de energía y falta de materias primas nos aboca a una época como el fin del Imperio Romano"


El físico leonés, experto en crisis energética, advierte: "El decrecimiento es imparable y nos va a llevar a una época de gran inestabilidad económica al competir por los recursos con las grandes potencias”. Además critica que “la política de Transición Energética actual es la que prefieren las...



ileon.eldiario.es







Antonio Turiel Martínez (León, 1970) es físico y trabaja en el Instituto de Ciencias del Mar del CSIC en Barcelona. Autor del libro _Petrocalipsis: Crisis energética global y cómo (no) la vamos a solucionar_, mantiene el blog _The Oil Crash_ desde hace más de diez años y es uno de los mayores expertos en _decrecimiento_ de España. Justo a finales de año acaba de publicar otros dos libros: uno sobre los problemas energéticos que estamos padeciendo, _Sin Energía. Pequeña guía para el gran descenso_; y otro, junto a Juan Bordera, titulado _El otoño de la civilización: textos para una revolución inevitable_. Este viernes 6 de enero dará una charla en el auditorio de la sede leonesa de la Fundación Sierra Pambley, a las 19 horas, sobre 'El Gran Descenso', que se podrá seguir por internet. 

Antonio Turiel: "Los parques eólicos son polígonos industriales en montañas y los solares el infierno en el campo en verano"
MÁS

Sus previsiones sobre el futuro de los combustibles sólidos y sus críticas a la política planteada para la Transición Energética son cada vez más escuchadas y es requerido en todo tipo de entrevistas para explicar cómo va a ser el futuro de la humanidad, recomendando dirigir nuestros esfuerzos a una economía local y sostenible y advirtiendo que el Turismo se acaba. “Estamos en un momento muy similar a la caída del Imperio Romano y es muy probable que vivamos guerras crepusculares que Europa no tiene posibilidad alguna de ganar”, vaticina, para asegurar a continuación: “Si nos preparamos bien, podremos pilotar mejor lo que viene; pero no lo estamos haciendo”.

*En tu blog 'The Oil Crash' hablas desde hace más de diez años del Decrecimiento. ¿Qué es este concepto?*

Es, digamos, la disminución del metabolismo de la Sociedad; es decir, que hay un descenso del consumo de energía y materiales, de la producción en general y en última instancia se puede interpretar como un descenso económico tal y como se mide la Economía hoy en día, que es por el valor monetario de todos los bienes y servicios que se producen. Es inevitable. Va a haber una escasez, sí o sí, de la disponibibilidad de energía y materiales que viene marcada por procesos geológicos y termodinámicos,. No podemos escogerlo, pero sí pilotar el proceso causando el menor mal posible y mantener una sociedad en equilibrio, estacionaria, que pueda ser funcional. Eso o no hacer nada y dejar proceso desorganizado, caótico, que acaba generando mucho más mal y que incluso puede llegar al colapso de la civilización y de las poblaciones humanas en determinados lugares del planeta; esperemos que no en todos.

*¿Y por qué titulaste el blog así, qué es lo que cuentas en él, aparte de que hay que trabajar en una economía del decrecimiento?*

_The Oil Crash_, la traducción más acertada es justo el título de mi primer libro, que es _Petrocalipsis_. ¿Qué pasa cuando tú no haces una adaptación y dejas que las cosas evolucionen a su libre albedrío como está pasando ahora? Pues que te encuentras con un desastre, una situación en la que problemas que tienen su origen en la escasez creciente de petroleo, que es la principal fuente de energía del mundo, hacen que cada vez sea todo más disfuncional y en última esencia la Sociedad acaba colapsando. De lo que va mi blog es de los problemas que causa la disminución de la disponibilidad de energía. Es un manual de por qué colapsaremos si no hacemos nada, también con las renovables tal y como se conciben, y por qué es necesario hacer un cambio de rumbo para llegar a la Estación de Decrecimiento pilotado. Ahora estamos en la fase en la que empieza a ser notoria la escasez de petróleo, sobre todo del diésel que es bastante fuerte ahora mismo. Esto produce un efecto de retroalimentación en cascada que hace que haya escasez de productos que al final repercute en la propia extracción de las materias primas y aumentará la falta de gas, carbón, uranio. Estamos ahora mismo en la fase del nudo.

*¿Y qué fase es esa?*

Ya ha sido la fase de presentación, ahora estamos en el nudo de la Historia. La 'Gran Escasez', que es como denominamos a este fenómeno, empieza a ser evidente. Y también es un proceso, va a haber vaivenes: momentos en que se va a aliviar un poco, y otros en los que se va a volver a agravar. Y será curioso, porque cuando haya mejoras será porque algunos países hayan colapsado o algunas industrias hayan cerrado y entonces habrá caído la demanda y para los que sobrevivan habrá más, teniendo en cuenta que en el conjunto cada vez habrá menos. Y esto los economistas empezarán a decir que “mira, no había ningún problema, estos se resuelve y tal”, cuando tu verás que la producción simplemente va bajando, va bajando y lo que pasa es que hay menos gente sentada a la mesa y por eso tocan a más. En cuanto a la evolución futura, si no se hace nada, esto mejor no va a ir. El proceso de descenso energético no tiene por qué ser rápido, si se pilota correctamente se puede alargar durante muchas décadas: no nos quedaremos de repente sin petróleo sino que irá decreciendo. Lo comparo con la situación de una persona a la que le están bajando el sueldo: te van quitando un 5% cada año y no es que no cobres, pero cada vez te va costando más llegar a final de mes. Tenemos décadas por delante para adaptarnos a una situación que no a a ser de abundancia, pero lo que sí está claro es que tenemos que empezar a ponernos las pilas ya. No hay tiempo para relajarnos porque cada año vamos a disponer de menos.



> Ahora estamos en el nudo de la Historia: la 'Gran Escasez', que es como denominamos a este fenómeno, empieza a ser evidente. Y también es un proceso, va a haber vaivenes: momentos en que se va a aliviar la crisis, y otros en los que se volverá a agravar



*¿Si cada vez hay menos, vamos a un nivel de inestabilidad enorme? Acabas de decir que que hay países que van a colapsar. ¿Vamos a una época de guerras otra vez?*

Sí, no hay ninguna duda y además me consta de primera mano que a nivel de la Comisión Europea se ha discutido la posibilidad de utilizar la Guerra como una manera de asegurarse el suministro de recursos hacia Europa y, fundamentalmente están pensando en el Norte de África y el África Central. Sí.

*Precisamente el Magreb es donde tenemos el problema del gas ahora...*

Sí, Argelia está en el punto de mira. Eso está claro. También está Nigeria, Malí, Níger... o sea, Francia tiene una gran tradición de meterse en estas historias y Europa contempla seriamente la posibilidad de utilizar la _Manu Militari _para asegurar sus recursos.

*Pero eso es colonialismo como en el siglo XIX ¿Otra vez nos vamos a meter los españoles en el Rif justo ahora que acabamos de celebrar el centenario del Desastre de Annual?*

Sí. Sí. Sí y sí. Este es un riesgo real y sí, además, te puedo decir que una parte de los psicópatas que nos gobiernan piensan realmente en esto.

*¿Entonces en cuánto tiempo podría volver España a meterse en una guerra abierta?*

No lo sé. Depende de lo desesperados que estemos. A ver. Si ahora se desencadenara un conflicto bélico entre Marruecos y Argelia, pues Europa puede tener la tentación de meter las narices. Ojo, Argelia tiene un ejército potente. Entonces tampoco pueden hacerse las cosas de cualquier manera; pero en un momento determinado por ejemplo, si después de unos años de inestabilidad estallara una guerra allí pues yo estoy seguro de que Francia, España e Italia apoyarían a uno de los bandos “para restaurar la democracia” y, de paso el flujo de gas hacia nuestros países. Yo no sé cuánto puede tardar una guerra porque va a depender mucho del grado de desesperación en el que estemos inmersos, pero lo que sí te puedo decir es que no se descarta. De aquí al 2030, como habrá un descenso muy importante de energía y materias primas, es fácil que caigamos a la mitad de lo que tenemos ahora en Europa y yo creo que antes de llegar a esto se va a plantear ya intentar hacerse con recursos naturales por vía de la fuerza. Lo veo casi inevitable, de no ser que comprendamos que no tiene ningún sentido porque es dar una patada al balón para conseguir que avance dos o tres metros. Aquí la actitud de la población, de la ciudadanía es muy importante, que comprendan que no pueden apoyar este tipo de veleidades y este tipo de aventurismo que en el fondo es peor que el colonialismo del siglo XIX, ya que entonces era el momento en el que ascendíamos. Éste es el de la desesperada, el ir a rebañar las migajas que quedan y además con escasez de materias y energía cada vez más grande. Realmente serían guerras crepusculares cada vez más patéticas y con mucha pérdida de vidas humanas. No serán al estilo conocido y no tendremos ninguna posibilidad de ganar... pero eso no quiere decir que no las vayamos a librar.



> Nuestra situación se parece mucho a la decadencia y caída del Imperio Romano. Nos creemos que tenemos una capacidad,fuerza militar y vigor que no tenemos. Lo vamos a intentar con nuestros ejércitos confiando mucho en la tecnología, pero no va a funcionar



*O sea, que con esta falta de suministro energético y la competición por las materias primas en base a guerras que no podemos ganar nos podemos ver como en una especie de ‘Caída del Imperio Romano’ otra vez...*

¡Claro! Es que nuestra situación se parece mucho a la decadencia y caída del Imperio Romano. Nos creemos que tenemos una capacidad y una fuerza militar y un vigor que no tenemos. Somos senescentes. Pero lo vamos a intentar con nuestros ejércitos confiando mucho en la tecnología y demás, pero que al final no va a funcionar. Y puede pasar, si las campañas militares van mal, que se planteen hacer levas forzosas y entonces que la Sociedad acabe reaccionando y pueda haber colapsos de los Estados europeos. Es que vamos a un panorama realmente terrible. Todo por no darse cuenta de que esto no va a ningún lado. Incluso si tú consigues llevar a cabo una campaña militar exitosa, alargaría la situación tres, cuatro o cinco años más. No vas a ganar mucho, y lo que puedes perder es muchísimo más. Pero por desgracia este es el tipo de ideas que se están planteando. Y además hay que tener en cuenta que no somos el único actor del tablero. ¡Ni siquiera el más importante! Mira lo que ha hecho Rusia en Ucrania y hay que ver qué van a hacer China, los Estados Unidos, India... y algunas potencias emergentes en otros lugares del mundo. Vamos a ver qué pasa.

*¿La guerra de Ucrania es parte de esta decadencia energética? Porque lo que ha pasado con los combustibles y la factura de la electricidad y el gas parece tener relación directa...*

Europa está en este momento en una situación crítica. Es mucho peor de lo que mucha gente se imagina. El corte de suministro del gas proveniente de Rusia, que antes de la guerra en Ucrania representaba el 40% de lo que se consumía en la Unión Europea, no puede ser cubierto de forma completa con cualquier posible combinación de otros proveedores. Y eso incluye el propio gas ruso que China nos reexporta por buques metaneros. El anuncio el pasado mes de julio de un recorte de un 15% del consumo de gas por los países de la UE (reducido al 7% en el caso de España) no es ni de lejos suficiente para cubrir 'necesidades' del Viejo Continente. Pongo entre comillas _necesidades_ porque éstas implican el consumo de la potente industria europea, que en la actual situación lo más probable es que acabe colapsando de manera más o menos completa, y en ese caso la demanda de gas de la UE caerá en picado, al mismo ritmo que aumenta el desempleo y la miseria.

Antonio Turiel es experto en crisis energética y decrecimiento. David Borrat
*¿Y cómo vamos a salir los europeos del conflicto iniciado por Putin? Se prevé un invierno de restricciones. ¿Racionamiento? *

La escasez de diésel ya está empezando a hacer mella en Europa. En la actualidad, falta casi el 25% del consumo de diésel de Europa, el cual se está cubriendo con las reservas estratégicas de algunos estados: Austria, Croacia, Suiza, Alemania y Francia por culpa de las huelgas en las refinerías de Total. Pero las reservas estratégicas están ahí, se supone, para cubrir las necesidades delante de problemas puntuales, limitados en el tiempo. Las autoridades de todos esos países asumen que sus problemas son pasajeros, coyunturales, por la guerra de Ucrania. Lamentablemente, no lo son del todo, hay una fuerte componente estructural. Y vaciar las reservas estatales no es la mejor manera de comenzar el inevitable racionamiento que acecha en el horizonte, y que ya se ha producido con el gas en países como Austria y Croacia, el cual solo puede retrasar una crisis tan fuerte que haga bajar temporalmente el consumo.

*¿Esa competencia por los recursos está aumentando los precios? ¿La inflación que sufrimos es puntual como dicen los políticos o se va a quedar muchos años?*

El problema de la inflación está asociado a los precios y el problema del precio cuando empieza la carestía es que es una variable que no tiene un comportamiento lineal. Esto lo explico desde el principio del blog. Tienes un momento en que no hay suficiente oferta para la demanda, en que hay empresas, incluso países, que entran en proceso de bancarrota, dejan de consumir, cae la demanda, y al final el precio baja. Pero como la oferta va a seguir cayendo porque estamos en un proceso de declive inevitable, el precio se va a volver a disparar. El comportamiento del precio en estos primeros momentos de la escasez va a ser muy volátil, con subidas y bajadas muy fuertes. Y además, de hecho, seguramente se va a pasar más tiempo en precios bajos que en altos, porque los procesos de recuperación de la demanda destruida son mucho más lentos que la destrucción, que suele ser rápida. Es mucho más fácil destruir que construir. Lo que vamos a tener en general son picos de inflación, pero lo más importante y significativo no va a ser tanto cuál va ser la inflación de los bienes como cuál es el poder adquisitivo de las familias. Estos procesos de destrucción económica, generan más paro y disminuyen la renta disponible.

*¿Y cómo puede afrontar España esta situación? ¿Nos vamos a una estanflación crónica o qué va a pasar aquí?*

Nos vamos a una estanflación crónica, sí. Es que esto es inevitable. Mientras no abandonemos este sistema económico será crónica y, además, agravándose. Habrá momentos en los que estaremos muy jodidos, en los que habrá interrupción total en el suministro de algunas cosas. Y claro, si te interrumpen el gas no puedes mantener la red eléctrica en marcha. Así de simple. Si es el suministro del petróleo, imagínate. Al final es que tienes un problema de que tienes que empezar a racionar y en última instancia prohibir el movimiento de vehículos porque llega un momento en que no los puedes mantener en marcha. Si lo que te falta es el acero, esto afecta a la construcción y a lo que sea. Si no hay un cambio de paradigma, si no hay una comprensión de que es un tema profundo, estructural, lo que vamos a hacer es sufrir ciclos. Pero lo peor de todo es que, como habrá momentos de mejora relativa, yo estoy seguro de que van a ser saludados por los economistas de guardia como “mira, ya está, ya hemos solucionado el problema. Vamos a mejor y vamos a ir a tres trimestres seguidos de crecimiento”... y a lo mejor es verdad, igual mejora... para luego venir otro hostión. Esto no tiene ningún remedio, es estructural: la escasez de materias primas va a ser creciente en los próximos años. Progresivo en principio, habrá algunos momentos en que acelerará, otros en que parece que calmará, pero no va a ir a mejor.



> No queda más remedio que hacer la Transición Energética, pero es que este no es el modelo adecuado, es inviable. Lo que pasa es que es el modelo que prefieren las élites económicas. Técnicamente no funciona: se están tomando decisiones muy mal guiadas



*¿*


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Pinchad en el enlace he tenido que eliminar un parte al copiar y pegar porque solo me permite hasta 2000 caracteres lo que dice en la noticia es brutal estamos igual que en la caida del imperio romano la transion ecologica es falsa no va a servir para nada ya que las energias renovables dependen de los conbsutibles fosiles.


Ni vamos a tender al comunismo sino a un ecofascismo y creo que sera asi la autarquia franquista es el ejemplo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

Otra de Truñel para la lista:






100 años de magufadas apocalípticas picoileras (añadid las vuestras)


Las predicciones que no se cumplen y la negación de la realidad son el alma de los neomalthusianos picoileros, las mascotas del NWO que quiere esclavos viviendo en la miseria y 100% dependientes. Miseria eterna impuesta por élites malthusianas, y hay esclavos que aplauden a los amos que les...




www.burbuja.info





Por cierto que de las ruinas del Imperio Romano nació la Europa que aún subsisten, muy a pesar de la masonada malthusianos genocidas.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

En las entrevista que he tenido que eliminar para ponerlo aqui dice que el turismo caput millones al paro sobretodo para 2030 va a ser poco a poco.


----------



## grom (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Antonio Turiel: "La escasez de energía y falta de materias primas nos aboca a una época como el fin del Imperio Romano"
> 
> 
> El físico leonés, experto en crisis energética, advierte: "El decrecimiento es imparable y nos va a llevar a una época de gran inestabilidad económica al competir por los recursos con las grandes potencias”. Además critica que “la política de Transición Energética actual es la que prefieren las...
> ...



Este es el que predica la crisis climatica.

Otro que vive del presupuesto publico


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Para 2030 nos meteremos en guerra seguro con el norte de africa argelia es un ejemplo para obtener petroleo y gas baratos ya me entendeis.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

grom dijo:


> Este es el que predica la crisis climatica.
> 
> Otro que vive del presupuesto publico




Vivira pero lo que dice es cierto lo de la crisis climatica no pero es mas facil de aceptar por parte de la ciudadania de la contaminacion que decirle que esto se acaba y hay que volver al campo para comer y vivir como sus bisabuelos si nada no habra coches ni aviones ni nada el transporte sera mulo caballo burro.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Ene 2023)

Este hombre tendría que cuidar más su salud y su físico.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto1989 (5 Ene 2023)

Cuidado con Antoñito que es más comunista que Lenin y Feijo juntos.

Aqui se descubrió el pastel: "Una intervención TOTAL de la economía"








Sector Público: - BOOOM Turiel pide una economia totalmente planificada (Comunismo inside)


Ultimamente está muy de moda el decrecimiento y el colapsismo. Solo quiero recordar, que dentro de estos pensamientos, existen muchos infiltrados que su intención es unica y exclusivamente usar una falta de energias, ya sea real o ficticia, para imponer el comunismo, el maximo exponente de esta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Con Rusia no habra guerra directa tiene nukes que puede acabar con millones pero con paises del norte de africa con petroleo puede que si pero tambien se estan rearmando caso de argelia que ha aumentado su presupuesto militar y seguro que en casa de necesidad pida ayuda a rusia.


----------



## Pocholovsky (5 Ene 2023)

Que tio mas pelma. Aqui ya se ha hablado mil veces de la realidad (no es ninguna teoria, es real) de que el petroleo es abiotico, y surge del nucleo de la tierra espontaneamente. Pero hay intereses poderosisimos de que parezca algo finito para que el precio del mismo (y el beneficio) suban hasta el infinito.


----------



## Lukytrike (5 Ene 2023)

¿Ya no vuelve a decir aquello de que esto se soluciona con feminismo?


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Cuidado con Antoñito que es más comunista que Lenin y Feijo juntos.
> 
> Aqui se descubrió el pastel:
> 
> ...




Sera mas bien fascismo el fascismo al principio tenia muchas cosas centralizadas en la economia por eso al principio todas las empresas que hizo franco eran publicas y decian que producir y fabricar el comunismo no servira sera mas bien ecofascismo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Antonio Turiel: "La escasez de energía y falta de materias primas nos aboca a una época como el fin del Imperio Romano"
> 
> 
> El físico leonés, experto en crisis energética, advierte: "El decrecimiento es imparable y nos va a llevar a una época de gran inestabilidad económica al competir por los recursos con las grandes potencias”. Además critica que “la política de Transición Energética actual es la que prefieren las...
> ...



Supina gilipollez. 

Después de mi el caos.

Los recursos se acaban.....aagggggggggg

"Si lo que te falta es el acero, esto afecta a la construcción y a lo que sea."

Yo conozco un poco de esto. Qué coño va a faltar acero. Si algo es reciclable de cojones es la chatarra de acero.


----------



## AMP (5 Ene 2023)

Funcivago virgendorito pidiendo comunismo a ver si lo colocan de comisario político y por fin puede tocar tetas sin pagar.


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Ene 2023)

Es normal que no haya todos. Los langostas hijos de puta como este sujeto lo quieren todo para ellos.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Supina gilipollez.
> 
> Después de mi el caos.
> 
> ...




Pero para reciclarla necesitas energia la luz viene del gas la mayoria el transporte depende de los combustibles fosiles lo entiendes sin ellos no se podra reciclar nada.


----------



## Madafaca (5 Ene 2023)

Joder, nada nuevo de lo que dijo Malthus hace 200 años


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

up


----------



## Cimbrel (5 Ene 2023)

Hay que decrecer, por las buenas o por las malas, CAMARADAS


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Ene 2023)

Siempre nos quedara Bizancio.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

volveremos al campo cuando cayo el imperio romano los romanos depreciaron su moneda para financiar a su ejercito en guerras esto hizo que todo subiera y la vida en la ciudad fuera insoportable roma de 1 millon a 100000 en 1 siglo.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Otra de Truñel para la lista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por concretar, hizo falta 1000 y pico años. No se si podríamos decirt que ahí empezó el nacimiento. Más bien hubo medio milenio de destrucción maxima y otro medio de ir haciendo de a pocos. Joder que tardaron 600 años en poner ventanas en los muros


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Siempre nos quedara Bizancio.



Que queda por Portugal


----------



## HvK (5 Ene 2023)

Pero él sigue sin ponerse a régimen. Turiel, tu cuota de emisión y consumo de carbono la superas con creces. Dieta blanda ya.


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (5 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Cuidado con Antoñito que es más comunista que Lenin y Feijo juntos.
> 
> Aqui se descubrió el pastel: "Una intervención TOTAL de la economía"
> 
> ...



Tiene 52 tacos y aparenta 75. Mas le vale dejarse de chorradas climaticas y cuidarse un poco mas


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Ene 2023)

paisano de @Hic Svnt Leones

manda huevos, en vez de ponerse a defender la minería del carbón este rojiverde, o lo que sea, se dedica a promover antiespañoladas

me pregunto por qué en León hay tanto logiano y similares dedicándose a este tipo de historias, igual el doctolsito nos puede sacar de dudas


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Ene 2023)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Que queda por Portugal



Mas bien a orillas del Moskova


----------



## Glaucón (5 Ene 2023)

Aquí el profesor Bastos os explica que la idea de Turiel es una auténtica estupidez.


----------



## Destroy one (5 Ene 2023)

Si el problema no tiene solución....para que preocuparse....y si la tiene..para que preocuparse?


----------



## RFray (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Vivira pero lo que dice es cierto lo de la crisis climatica no pero es mas facil de aceptar por parte de la ciudadania de la contaminacion que decirle que esto se acaba y hay que volver al campo para comer y vivir como sus bisabuelos si nada no habra coches ni aviones ni nada el transporte sera mulo caballo burro.



No, el campo no da para sostener a toda la gente que vive en Españita. En los tiempos de los bisabuelos que vivían del campo España tenía 20 - 25 millones de habitantes menos, y aún así se pasaba penuria.

Ah, y casi nadie tenía caballo ni mulo, solo la gente con más posibles, y lo mismo para los burros de una cierta calidad.


----------



## Algol (5 Ene 2023)

Antonio Tonel, es casta, puta casta funci


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

RFray dijo:


> No, el campo no da para sostener a toda la gente que vive en Españita. En los tiempos de los bisabuelos que vivían del campo España tenía 20 - 25 millones de habitantes menos, y aún así se pasaba penuria.
> 
> Ah, y casi nadie tenía caballo ni mulo, solo la gente con más posibles, y lo mismo para los burros de una cierta calidad.



Cierto porque crees acaso lo de las vacunas del covid reducir población a ese nivel 25 millones para que vivan


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

25 millones para que vivan de lo que de el campo por eso seguid vacunandoos


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Up


----------



## grom (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Vivira pero lo que dice es cierto lo de la crisis climatica no pero es mas facil de aceptar por parte de la ciudadania de la contaminacion que decirle que esto se acaba y hay que volver al campo para comer y vivir como sus bisabuelos si nada no habra coches ni aviones ni nada el transporte sera mulo caballo burro.



Alguien que predica lo de la crisis climatica, o es un puto imbecil, o un puto mercenario.

En cualquiera de los dos casos, lo que diga y una mierda, son dos mierdas.


----------



## Crancovia (5 Ene 2023)

Turiel se toca y tiene poluciones nocturnas cuando hace sus predicciones.


----------



## Charbonnier (5 Ene 2023)

Está en modo ahorro, se la casca sin energía y le cuesta.


----------



## pacomer (5 Ene 2023)

Un gordo harinas funcionario comunista aspirante al cargo de comisario climático.


----------



## OxHxKx (5 Ene 2023)

Este es peor que Niño Becerra !!

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jvsl36 (5 Ene 2023)

El asusta viejas comunista


----------



## charofilia (5 Ene 2023)

O podríamos, ya sabes, construir putas centrales nucleares


----------



## Terminus (5 Ene 2023)

Comunisto berreando


----------



## PEPEYE (5 Ene 2023)

Realmente tildar la opinion de un fisico que trabaja en el instituto de ciencias del mar como experto en crisis energeticas no es que me vuelva loco, especialmente cuando en 2022, Ecologistas en Acción de Navarra le concedió el Premio de Medio Ambiente 2021


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2023)

ya podía morirse el pesao este pikolero de mierda

y seguro que es covilerdo, confirmen si saben


----------



## Murnau (5 Ene 2023)

Hasta los huevos de imbéciles como este, que juegan con las ilusiones de Mad Max de la gente de bien.


----------



## risto mejido (5 Ene 2023)

yo cuando vi que era leones y hablaba catalan deje de hacerle caso


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

Que poca afición a leer entrelineas se esta instituyendo en este foro...


----------



## Cimbrel (5 Ene 2023)

Glaucón dijo:


> Aquí el profesor Bastos os explica que la idea de Turiel es una auténtica estupidez.



Un crack, hunde con argumentos sólidos y reales basados en EVIDENCIAS Y HECHOS todo el timo climático


----------



## Morototeo (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Antonio Turiel: "La escasez de energía y falta de materias primas nos aboca a una época como el fin del Imperio Romano"
> 
> 
> El físico leonés, experto en crisis energética, advierte: "El decrecimiento es imparable y nos va a llevar a una época de gran inestabilidad económica al competir por los recursos con las grandes potencias”. Además critica que “la política de Transición Energética actual es la que prefieren las...
> ...



por si acaso.. pagad todas las putas deudas.. y comprar la finca rustica, con casa y agua.. cuanto antes. si os queda pasta poner placas solares, molinos, y chimenea y tratamiento del agua, y fosa septica.. y plantar arboles, muchos arboles, aunque sean higueras, almendros, y cerezos.. lo quesea.. lo de las gallinas, corderos y conejos, ya llegara.. pero tened un puto plan B... Queda poco tiempo. Lo primero quitarse las deudas, y todas las putas cuotas que pagais mes a mes.. todas. sED LIBRES


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Por favor leer toda la noticia pinchar y leerla dice que no vamos al comunismo porque también es depredador de recursos vamos hacia el ecofascismo será como la autarquía franquista seguramente


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Un crack, hunde con argumentos sólidos y reales basados en EVIDENCIAS Y HECHOS todo el timo climático



Pues veo que ese es tan cantamañanas como el que criticáis...


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

Y que quede claro, yo tampoco creo en el cambio climático... Ese debate es un medio para camuflar un fin...


----------



## dalmore_12y (5 Ene 2023)

Que pesao...


----------



## hartman4 (5 Ene 2023)

y que el imperio romano desde el 409 estaba invadido literalmente.
oh wait como ahora.


----------



## ArmiArma (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> De aquí al 2030, como habrá un descenso muy importante de energía y materias primas, es fácil que caigamos a la mitad de lo que tenemos ahora en Europa



*Por fin parece que la narrativa de la propaganda va pivotando algo hacia la realidad; nunca hubo sanciones posibles ni recortes de compras a Rusia por la guerra de Ucrania, al revés, la guerra de Ucrania la montaron para justificar la crisis de recursos y deuda tras la gran alianza de China-Rusia junto a los lazos con muchos otros países.

Tampoco hubo nunca aislameinto internacional alguno*. Son los del decadente establihsment del globalismo anglo las que nos están aislando cada día más en lucha por su propia supervivencia y cota de poder en "occidente", y por eso TODOS lo ocultan.

Ojo que ante una nueva globalización y orden mundial, los ciudadanos de las "democracias liberales" y sus endeudadas pseudo-élites globalistas PODEMOS ACABAR A MEDIO LARGO PLAZO PEOR QUE EL RESTO y no me refiero solo a lo económico.

Lo dije con lo del muro de Finlandia y los cierre de fronteras que estaban poniendo con la excusa de Rusia; que lo mismo a medio-largo plazo es más para lo contrario








Finlandia levantará kilómetros de valla metálica en la frontera con Rusia


Finlandia hace frontera con Rusia a lo largo de 1.340 kilómetros. Desde que Helsinki ratificara su ingreso en la OTAN, esa es también la frontera de la Alianza...




www.20minutos.es





A ver como se desarrolla el cuento del covid, que EEUU ha sido el último país en quitar el pasaporte vacunal y ya empiezan a tocar los cojones con la movilidad


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

Ante este tipo de afirmaciones, lo que debemos preguntarnos no es ¿Sera cierto no lo que dice? sino *¿Como lo sabe?*

¿Como sabe que va haber escasez de energía, falta de materias primas, colapsos etc?

¿Se le ha aparecido la virgen y le ha revelado estos secretos?¿Ha visto el futuro en los posos del te?

Sus mas fanáticos seguidores me recordaran llenos de admiración de que Turiel es CIENTIFICO. Como si eso fuera una respuesta valida.

Los científicos( yo también lo soy), no somos infalibles ni tenemos, superpoderes, ni vemos el futuro, ni apelamos al principio de autoridad.
Los científicos podemos creer en estupideces como cualquier otro. Hay un premio nobel que creen en la homeopatía. Ser cientifico no te hace conocedor de la verdad absoluta, ni infalible, ni resuelve la cuestión planteada. Es mas, lo que caracteriza la ciencia es poder explicar y demostrar sus afirmaciones en base a evidencias.
No cabe esperar que el Papa demuestre o de evidencias de que llevar una vida pecaminosa se castiga con el infierno. Pero a quien pretende ser cientifico si cabe pedirle explicaciones y evidencias que sostengan sus afirmaciones.


Asi que volvemos a la pregunta inicial. ¿Como sabe Turiel que tendremos escasez de energía y falta de materias primas?

En sus artículos, entrevistas, conferencias hace estas afirmaciones pero nunca las justifica, nunca dice de donde sale.


Por otra parte es fácil comprobar que la comunidad científica no comparte esta postura.

Los artículos cientificos de A. Valero, y otros muchos muestras que no hay escasez de materias primas. Y que haya suficientes para llevar a cabo la transición energética.

Los estudios de MZ Jacobson y otros muchos, muestras que las energías renovables pueden remplazar completamente el uso de combustibles fósiles.

Y en base a este conocimiento científico, los organismos como la IEA, que cuenta con gran numero de expertos en energía, elaboran escenarios realistas que muestran como pueden llevarse a cabo la transición energética.

AMT lanza rotundas e infundamentadas afirmaciones que van en contra del consenso científico, este discurso va dirigido a legos en la materia, que toman sus afirmaciones como si fueran las de un iluminado a quien se le ha revelado un conocimiento secreto.

Desde un punto de vista científico o técnico, el discurso de AMT es una patochada sin el menor valor. Pero esta calando en una parte de la sociedad, ya que vende ideas muy atractivas:
*Anticapitalismo*
El sistema capitalista seria el culpable de todos los males y aboliendo el capitalismos erradicaríamos todos los problemas.

*Regreso a la arcadia feliz*
El estrés del mundo moderno es pernicioso y se añora un pasado mas sencillo, autentico y feliz... que nunca existió.( el pasado era una mierda).

*Por mi culpa, por mi culpa , por mi gran culpa*
Toma del catolicismo la idea de que somos culpables y merecemos un castigo. El colapso es el deseado juicio final donde se castigara a la humanidad por sus pecados medioambientales.

*El club de la lucha*
Como en la película mucha gente siente que sus vidas están vacías y les atrae la autodestrucción y ver el mundo arder.

*Se algo que no sabes*
Las teorías conspiranoico triunfan porque hacen sentir al conspiranoico que es "alguien especial" que es mas listo y esta mejor informado que los "borregos que se creen la versión oficial". Los seguidores de AMT se creen que saben mas que el común de los mortales, que saben lo que va ocurrir y porque.

*Ya lo decía yo*
Mucha gente es reacia a aceptar cambios y novedades. Las renovables, los coches eléctricos, el hidrogeno, son cosas nuevas que no les gusta. El discurso de AMT les da una coartada a sus prejuicios. Justifican su rechazo irracional con pseudoargumentos racionales.
Suena mas inteligente y racional decir. "Las renovables son son viables por tener una TRE negativa" a "No me gustan las renovables porque las cosas nuevas me dan miedo y desconfianza".


Por estos motivos( que no razones), hay muchos fanáticos seguidores de AMT.


----------



## Capitán Walker (5 Ene 2023)

O sea, el Peak oíl de todo. Ahora sí que llegará el Madmax.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Ante este tipo de afirmaciones, lo que debemos preguntarnos no es ¿Sera cierto no lo que dice? sino *¿Como lo sabe?*
> 
> ¿Como sabe que va haber escasez de energía, falta de materias primas, colapsos etc?
> 
> ...




Y si el resto está equivocado y su Antonio lleva razón y el resto tiene que transmitir otro mensaje para no crear alarma


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> O sea, el Peak oíl de todo. Ahora sí que llegará el Madmax.



Lo que no quiere decir que se agote...
Simplemente ES MÁS CARO de obtener...
Y será necesario INVERTIR dinero contante y sonante para mirar de escarbar más en la botella... o mirar de ir a explotar otra fuera del planeta.

Todas esas posibilidades necesitan de la inversión de un dinero cuyo valor es el del papel higiénico por que a día de hoy no se corresponde realmente con las materias primas que uno puede tener.

Recordemos las "inversiones en tocho que no podía valer menos" y cuan*t*o "dinero" realmente *h*a palmado el sistema tan "monolítico" que tenemos.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Exacto petroleo hay de sobra el problema es el barato que se acaba el otro no es rentable porque te cuesta mas extraerlo que lo que vas a obtener entonces no es posible extraerlo.

La clase media depende del petroleo barato sino lo hay adios clase media y vuelta a los 40 y 50 de Esoaña.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Sera mas bien fascismo el fascismo al principio tenia muchas cosas centralizadas en la economia por eso al principio todas las empresas que hizo franco eran publicas y decian que producir y fabricar el comunismo no servira sera mas bien ecofascismo.



Él si mal no recuerdo ha defendido el marxismo con todas las letras.


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Y si el resto está equivocado y su Antonio lleva razón y el resto tiene que transmitir otro mensaje para no crear alarma



A esto me referia.
En ningun momento te preguntas de donde sale esa afirmaciones. Simplemente las das por validas porque "Antonio lleva razón".
Es como los cristianos que no se plantean de donde viene la información que la biblia, es verdad porque es palabra de Dios y punto.

La aceptas de manera completamente acritica, sin cuestionarla, ni saber cual es el origen.


Otro punto interesante, es " el resto tiene que transmitir otro mensaje para no crear alarma ".
Se recurre a la conspiración para explicar que la postura de AMT no sea defendida por la comunidad científica. Todos estarían mintiendo.

Lo cual es completamente ridiculo. ¿Que sentido tienen mentir?¿No crear alarma? 
Con el cambio climático los científicos están estrujándose la cabeza para encontrar la forma de alarmar a la población. Llevan décadas intentando mostrar a la sociedad lo alarmante que es la situación con muy poco éxito. Pero con al parecer deben mentir sobre las materias primas, para no alarmas a la población. Se ve que si la gente se enterase de que no hay litio, cundiria el panico.

Es un argumento muy absurdo, pero a quien quiere auto-engañarse le sirve de excusa.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> A esto me referia.
> En ningun momento te preguntas de donde sale esa afirmaciones. Simplemente las das por validas porque "Antonio lleva razón".
> Es como los cristianos que no se plantean de donde viene la información que la biblia, es verdad porque es palabra de Dios y punto.
> 
> ...




Porque plantean la agenda 2030 muchas cosas es volver a los 40 y 50 sin combustibles fosiles no coche no avion no ropa no carne porque lo plantean ahora y no antes


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Y si el resto está equivocado y su Antonio lleva razón y el resto tiene que transmitir otro mensaje para no crear alarma



Lo que le pierde a Turiel es la relación que se esta escenificando entre el "supuesto" cambio climático y el agotamiento de materias primas y fuentes de energía BARATAS. Turiel nos ha venido a decir "_oooooh, pero es que también tenemos que hacer esto por el cambio climático... ¡ah y Vladimiro ejjj malo...!_

Sólo nos tenemos que fijar en que ambos problemas (Crisis climática vs sobreexplotación de recursos) aparentemente los "solucionan" de la misma manera...

_hay que consumir menos por que consumir más implica generar calor y el malísimo cambio climático...sois todos culpables por consumir... pero tenéis que consumir para que hayan más puestos de trabajo..._

Vamos el típico pensamiento de un hijodelagranputa típico de los que manejan nuestra sociedad...


----------



## trellat (5 Ene 2023)

ejtamos en el noveno circulo de dante ¡Dio mio .....!


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> Lo que le pierde a Turiel es la relación que se esta escenificando entre el "supuesto" cambio climático y el agotamiento de materias primas y fuentes de energía BARATAS. Turiel nos ha venido a decir "_oooooh, pero es que también tenemos que hacer esto por el cambio climático... ¡ah y Vladimiro ejjj malo...!_
> 
> Sólo nos tenemos que fijar en que ambos problemas (Crisis climática vs sobreexplotación de recursos) aparentemente los "solucionan" de la misma manera...
> 
> ...



Es que lo del cambio climático es para sentir culpable a la sociedad si solo le hablas a la gente de peak oil no pasarían por el aro pero si le unes cambio climatico la gente se siente culpable


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Porque plantean la agenda 2030 muchas cosas es volver a los 40 y 50 sin combustibles fosiles no coche no avion no ropa no carne porque lo plantean ahora y no antes



Y la agenda 2030 es un sistema de control social que es lo que quieren tener...

Planteémonos una cosa, si las materias primas y los productos energéticos no son un problema... ¿para qué es necesario un control social tipo agenda 2030?


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Millones de empleos van a desaparecer porque dependen del petróleo y gas


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Exacto petroleo hay de sobra el problema es el barato que se acaba el otro no es rentable porque te cuesta mas extraerlo que lo que vas a obtener entonces no es posible extraerlo.
> 
> La clase media depende del petroleo barato sino lo hay adios clase media y vuelta a los 40 y 50 de Esoaña.





Hay petróleo barato y rentable de sobra, 
Y nunca falta petroleo barato y rentable porque la demanda de petróleo caerá mas rápidamente que la oferta. Cada vez se necesita menos petroleo porque se remplaza por otras fuentes de energia.

De hecho ya se ha dejado de buscar porque con los yacimientos conocidos(y rentables) ya hay suficiente petróleo para cubrir la demanda.

Es mas, si se quiere descarbonizar y cumplir alcanzar las emisiones netas cero para el año 2050, no es necesario abrir nuevos yacimientos, Con los que ya estan en funcionamientos es suficiente.


La edad de piedra no se acabo por falta de piedras, ni la del petróleo se acabara por falta de petróleo.


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Es que lo del cambio climático es para sentir culpable a la sociedad si solo le hablas a la gente de peak oil no pasarían por el aro pero si le unes cambio climatico la gente se siente culpable



No, ojo, les están haciendo ver que se van a morir en un planeta que se tranforma en Venus...


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> Y la agenda 2030 es un sistema de control social que es lo que quieren tener...
> 
> Planteémonos una cosa, si las materias primas y los productos energéticos no son un problema... ¿para qué es necesario un control social tipo agenda 2030?



Porque van a desaparecer millones de empleos tienen que tener controlada a la gente porque crees lo del 5g el metaverso wifi en electrodomésticos coche y demás para que la gente no se desmadre y lo haga todo desde casa como un matrix


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Por concretar, hizo falta 1000 y pico años. No se si podríamos decirt que ahí empezó el nacimiento. Más bien hubo medio milenio de destrucción maxima y otro medio de ir haciendo de a pocos. Joder que tardaron 600 años en poner ventanas en los muros



Sólo en tu imaginación, por total desconocimiento de lo que fue la Alta Edad Media, una época en la que:

1. El Imperio Romano siguió existiendo.
2. Los reinos romano-germánicos mantuvieron la civilización romana.
3. Se fundaron cientos de ciudades y medio continente salió de la Prehistoria.
4. No se produjo ningún colapso tecnológico.


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Hay petróleo barato y rentable de sobra,
> Y nunca falta petroleo barato y rentable porque la demanda de petróleo caerá mas rápidamente que la oferta. Cada vez se necesita menos petroleo porque se remplaza por otras fuentes de energia.
> 
> De hecho ya se ha dejado de buscar porque con los yacimientos conocidos(y rentables) ya hay suficiente petróleo para cubrir la demanda.
> ...



alb. parece mentira que digas eso...
En otros casos hemos podido estar de acuerdo, en este NO.


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Millones de empleos van a desaparecer porque dependen del petróleo y gas



Y muchos mas se crearan con la transicion energetica.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Ene 2023)

Lo que es evidente es que algo siniestro ocurre y lo han ocultado bajo la religión del cambio climático.

De otra, nadie en sus cabales empieza a desmontar sus empresas y chiringuitos rentables, véase petroleras, empresas de aviación, manufactura de coches, etc si algo superior a sus fuerzas lo obliga.

Creo que a las élites les importa una mierda si tú eres libre o rico, siempre y cuando no le quites su cuota de poder.

Esto es algo que escapa de su control y están moviéndose inquietas.

Nadie se deshace de sus gallinas de huevos de oro por las buenas.

Escasez artificial o natural, creo que a efectos prácticos, para el común de los mortales, es irrelevante.

Lo relevante es ir asumiendo ese nuevo escenario de escasez e ir preparándose.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Hay petróleo barato y rentable de sobra,
> Y nunca falta petroleo barato y rentable porque la demanda de petróleo caerá mas rápidamente que la oferta. Cada vez se necesita menos petroleo porque se remplaza por otras fuentes de energia.
> 
> De hecho ya se ha dejado de buscar porque con los yacimientos conocidos(y rentables) ya hay suficiente petróleo para cubrir la demanda.
> ...



Otras fuentes dices jejeje todas dependen del petróleo las renovables igual desde la mina de litio con maquinaria diesel su transporte y su producción los molinos de viento igual sabes que estos llevan lubricantes para que giren pues vienen del petróleo .


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Y muchos mas se crearan con la transicion energetica.



Que no que no habrá transición energética volveremos a la edad media mira el coche eléctrico suiza ya tiene previsto prohibirlo por el precio de la luz


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> Y la agenda 2030 es un sistema de control social que es lo que quieren tener...
> 
> Planteémonos una cosa, si las materias primas y los productos energéticos no son un problema... ¿para qué es necesario un control social tipo agenda 2030?



Planteémoslo de otra manera: si el control totalitario tipo agenda 2030 es el objetivo, ¿qué mejor manera que pauperizar a la plebe y reservar el control de materias primas, recursos energéticos y tecnología para los amos?

Malthusianos picoilosos = marionetas del NWO.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Otras fuentes dices jejeje todas dependen del petróleo las renovables igual desde la mina de litio con maquinaria diesel su transporte y su producción los molinos de viento igual sabes que estos llevan lubricantes para que giren pues vienen del petróleo .



Y, como de costumbre, falta el carbón en la lista.

Su mera existencia, unida al cierre deliberado de las minas, falsa las majaderías picoilosas.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (5 Ene 2023)

Parecía interesante he leído transición ecológica o algo así y he dicho venga hasta luego


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Sólo en tu imaginación, por total desconocimiento de lo que fue la Alta Edad Media, una época en la que:
> 
> 1. El Imperio Romano siguió existiendo.
> 2. Los reinos romano-germánicos mantuvieron la civilización romana.
> ...



Sí, siguió existiendo pero como una putísima mierda cuando se frenó el comercio con la ruta de la seda...(y matándose entre sí con guerras interminables)

Algunos se tendrían que leer a Henry de Pirenne...


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Y muchos mas se crearan *con la transicion energetica.*


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> alb. parece mentira que digas eso...
> En otros casos hemos podido estar de acuerdo, en este NO.



Yo no puedo ver a traves del suelo, no he viajado por el planeta contabilizando las reservas y produciones.
Yo solo se lo que que dicen los informes de quienes lo han hecho.
Y de acuerdo al WEO22 de la IEA, se puede mantener la producción de petróleo entorno a los 100mbd hasta al menos el 2050, Escenario STEP(aka BAU)






Para conseguir mantener estas producciones es necesario aumentar la inversión en un 25-50%. Lo cual es posible.







Pero es posible que la demanda de petróleo decaiga siendo remplazada por otras fuentes de energías. Coche eléctrico, electrificación de la industria, hidrogeno verde, mejora de la eficiencia energética. Cambios de comportamiento de los consumidores, etc. etc.


Esta es la información que yo tengo, Si tu tienes información diferente me gustaría conocerla


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> Sí, siguió existiendo pero como una putísima mierda cuando se frenó el comercio con la ruta de la seda...(y matándose entre sí con guerras interminables)
> 
> Algunos se tendrían que leer a Henry de Pirenne...



Doctor en Historia con una tesis sobre economía tardoantigua, gracias.

Pirenne, quien no decía esas barbaridades que afirmas, sino que resaltó la continuidad hasta el siglo VII, escribió Mahoma y Carlomagno en los años 30.

Quizá ignores que algo ha avanzado la investigación desde entonces...


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Yo no puedo ver a traves del suelo, no he viajado por el planeta contabilizando las reservas y produciones.
> Yo solo se lo que que dicen los informes de quienes lo han hecho.
> Y de acuerdo al WEO22 de la IEA, se puede mantener la producción de petróleo entorno a los 100mbd hasta al menos el 2050, Escenario STEP(aka BAU)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1317877
> ...



Y ese 25-50% de incremento de inversión de dónde sale ? Del dinero público que no es de nadie y de todos ?

Yo sería muy cauto con esos informes.

No sería la primera vez que una empresa pide más inversión y detrás solo hay humo.

Se me viene a la cabeza Rumasa.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y ese 25-50% de incremento de inversión de dónde sale ? Del dinero público que no es de nadie y de todos ?
> 
> Yo sería muy cauto con esos informes.
> 
> ...



Ahí le has dado ahora hay muchas iniciativas en energías renovables , hidrógeno verde en unos años nos daremos cuenta que sin falsas


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Planteémoslo de otra manera: si el control totalitario tipo agenda 2030 es el objetivo, ¿qué mejor manera que pauperizar a la plebe y reservar el *control de materias primas, recursos energéticos y tecnología* para los amos?
> 
> Malthusianos picoilosos = marionetas del NWO.



¿Y quieren tener el control de las materias primas por que SABEN que ya son lo suficientemente CARAS para que SÓLO ELLOS disfruten de ellas y se APROVECHEN DE ELLAS?
Tienen que saber mucho para que vean REAL ese escenario...

Ojo, que creo que es precisamente eso lo que se esta dando...


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


>








Panorama - El sector de las renovables supera en España el listón de los 100.000 empleos - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre energías renovables: eólica, fotovoltaica, termosolar, solar térmica, biomasa, biogás, almacenamiento energético, baterías, movilidad sostenible.



www.energias-renovables.com













El carbón en su máximo apogeo no llego a la mitad de esta cifra.


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Yo no puedo ver a traves del suelo, no he viajado por el planeta contabilizando las reservas y produciones.
> Yo solo se lo que que dicen los informes de quienes lo han hecho.
> Y de acuerdo al WEO22 de la IEA, se puede mantener la producción de petróleo entorno a los 100mbd hasta al menos el 2050, Escenario STEP(aka BAU)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1317877
> ...



PERO ES QUE NO HAY INVERSIÓN, eso lo dices si hay inversión pero como ya te ha dicho otro forero ES QUE NO LA HAY....


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Y quieren tener el control de las materias primas por que SABEN que ya son lo suficientemente CARAS para que SÓLO ELLOS disfruten de ellas y se APREVECHEN DE ELLAS?
> Tienen que saber mucho para que vean REAL ese escenario...
> 
> Ojo, que creo que es precisamente eso lo que se esta dando...



Bill Gates estaba invirtiendo en tierras de cultivo ahí lo dejo no en tecnología petróleo sino en tierra


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Y quieren tener el control de las materias primas por que SABEN que ya son lo suficientemente CARAS para que SÓLO ELLOS disfruten de ellas y se APREVECHEN DE ELLAS?
> Tienen que saber mucho para que vean REAL ese escenario...
> 
> Ojo, que creo que es precisamente eso lo que se esta dando...



Sólo en la imaginación de los malthusianos.

Es como si me dices que el monopolio estatal de las armas es porque son muy caras y hay muy pocas.

No, es porque viene fenomenal para tiranizar a la plebe atontada.


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Panorama - El sector de las renovables supera en España el listón de los 100.000 empleos - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.
> 
> 
> Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre energías renovables: eólica, fotovoltaica, termosolar, solar térmica, biomasa, biogás, almacenamiento energético, baterías, movilidad sostenible.
> ...



Me limpio yo los huevos con esos empleos sabiendo como los calculan...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Ene 2023)

qué guay podremos tener esclavas...

Lo malo que te toque ser esclavo.


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Bill Gates estaba invirtiendo en tierras de cultivo ahí lo dejo no en tecnología petróleo sino en tierra



Pues ya vemos que alb. dice que se tiene que invertir entre un 11 a un 27 %...


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Ahí le has dado ahora hay muchas iniciativas en energías renovables , hidrógeno verde en unos años nos daremos cuenta que sin falsas



Niegas la realidad... pero me temo que dentro de unos años seguirás sin querer enterarte.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Ahí le has dado ahora hay muchas iniciativas en energías renovables , hidrógeno verde en unos años nos daremos cuenta que sin falsas



Muchas de esas iniciativas son para beneficio de unos listillos (políticos y empresas del Ibex) basados en el expolio al ciudadano.

Como ocurre cuando administración y empresarillos se juntan en este país.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> PERO ES QUE NO HAY INVERSIÓN, eso lo dices si hay inversión pero como ya te ha dicho otro forero ES QUE NO LA HAY....



Eso es el resultado natural de las políticas monetarias inflacionistas, la falta de inversión y la falta de bienes de capital porque los bienes de consumo prometen más beneficios.

Los funcis no se pulen la extra de diciembre en exploraciones petrolíferas, sino en consumo para tener contentas a sus bigotudas.

Los del CorruPSOE se funden el botín directamente en mariscadas, putas y cocaína.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Niegas la realidad... pero me temo que dentro de unos años seguirás sin querer enterarte.



Mira Bill Gates en lo que invierte no en energías renovables sino en tierras donde sacar comida ahí lo dejo


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Bill Gates estaba invirtiendo en tierras de cultivo ahí lo dejo no en tecnología petróleo sino en tierra



Esta es la falacia "ad Bill Gates" se inventa que Bill Gates esta invirtiendo en lo que a uno le guste... y se considera que eso seria prueba de algo que no se dice.


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

A ver cuando sale el tema de la fusión nuclear... van a tener que hacer siderurgias de fusión nuclear...


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Ahí le has dado ahora hay muchas iniciativas en energías renovables , hidrógeno verde en unos años nos daremos cuenta que sin falsas





11kjuan dijo:


> Y ese 25-50% de incremento de inversión de dónde sale ? Del dinero público que no es de nadie y de todos ?
> 
> Yo sería muy cauto con esos informes.
> 
> ...



Estas son inversiones privadas en el sector petrolero.

Pero es poco probable que se de ese escenario, ya que los inversores prefieren invertir en renovables que son mas rentables.


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> A ver cuando sale el tema de la fusión nuclear... van a tener que hacer siderurgias de fusión nuclear...



un poco de seriedad... no vengamos con tonterias.


----------



## alb. (5 Ene 2023)

11kjuan dijo:


> Muchas de esas iniciativas son para beneficio de unos listillos (políticos y empresas del Ibex) basados en el expolio al ciudadano.
> 
> Como ocurre cuando administración y empresarillos se juntan en este país.



argumento chorra y vacio de contenido.


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Bill Gates sigue acumulando terrenos de cultivo: ¿Se prevé una crisis de alimentos?


Bill Gates es referenciado por haber fundado Microsoft, por ser uno de los mayores filántropos de la actualidad y, últimamente, por sus opiniones en torno a grandes problemas globales como la pandemia por COVID-19 o la crisis climática. Como no se le suele identificar tanto es como uno de los...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Si falacia claro


----------



## pocholito (5 Ene 2023)

Bill Gates acumulando terrenos de cultivo falacia


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso es el resultado natural de las políticas monetarias inflacionistas, la falta de inversión y la falta de bienes de capital *porque los bienes de consumo prometen más beneficios.*
> [...]



Y las estafas y los robos de la última década...

Sólo hace falta ver también lo mal que le ha sentado al Bitcoin la subida de los costes energéticos...

¿Cómo se reventó la burbuja inmobiliaria el 2008? Subida del barril de petróleo y adiós al tocho...


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Bill Gates acumulando terrenos de cultivo falacia



Impresionante viniendo de alb.


----------



## Top5 (5 Ene 2023)

Blackrock y las tierras negras de Ucrania no existen...


----------



## stz (5 Ene 2023)

La soberbia de este hombre es infinita. Es como un oráculo, sabe todo lo que va a pasar.


----------



## alb. (6 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> PERO ES QUE NO HAY INVERSIÓN, eso lo dices si hay inversión pero como ya te ha dicho otro forero ES QUE NO LA HAY....



Claro que hay inversión, Hay la suficiente inversión para cubrir la demanda de petróleo. Si los inversores estiman que la demanda baja. invierte menos dinero... si estiman que la demanda aumenta, invierten mas dinero.

Pero en aun en el escenario mas negativo, en el que no hubiera transición energética y se siguiera consumiendo petróleo a cascoporro... se podría cubir la demanda con unas inversiones asumibles.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Antonio Turiel: "La escasez de energía y falta de materias primas nos aboca a una época como el fin del Imperio Romano"
> 
> 
> El físico leonés, experto en crisis energética, advierte: "El decrecimiento es imparable y nos va a llevar a una época de gran inestabilidad económica al competir por los recursos con las grandes potencias”. Además critica que “la política de Transición Energética actual es la que prefieren las...
> ...



pero seguimos abriendo estos hilos de mierda?









Las reservas mundiales de petróleo y gas en cifras récord


50 años de fracaso de los pronósticos de que las reservas mundiales de petróleo y gas iban a agotarse, provocando una catástrofe económica ...




www.aorillasdelpotomac.com


----------



## alb. (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Bill Gates sigue acumulando terrenos de cultivo: ¿Se prevé una crisis de alimentos?
> 
> 
> Bill Gates es referenciado por haber fundado Microsoft, por ser uno de los mayores filántropos de la actualidad y, últimamente, por sus opiniones en torno a grandes problemas globales como la pandemia por COVID-19 o la crisis climática. Como no se le suele identificar tanto es como uno de los...
> ...



Bill gates invierte en muchas cosas. Lo que es una falacia es pretender usarlo como oraculo para profetizar catastrofes.


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Bill gates invierte en muchas cosas. Lo que es una falacia es pretender usarlo como oraculo para profetizar catastrofes.



Que si que si que no hay ningún problema y por eso el diesel está más caro que hace un año.
Que si que si que no hay ningún problema y por eso los productos del supermercado están más caros que hace 1 año y con menos cantidad


----------



## Top5 (6 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> un poco de seriedad... no vengamos con tonterias.



Con molinos de viento quizás puedes moler harina, ¿cuantos necesitarías para la industria siderúrgica alemana -por poner un ejemplo-...?


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

Por eso el gobierno.ha puesto un impuesto al plastico


----------



## Arretranco_70 (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Vivira pero lo que dice es cierto lo de la crisis climatica no pero es mas facil de aceptar por parte de la ciudadania de la contaminacion que decirle que esto se acaba y *hay que volver al campo para comer y vivir como sus bisabuelos* si nada no habra coches ni aviones ni nada el transporte sera mulo caballo burro.



Siempre estamos con lo mismo pero eso no es viable en esta generación.

No hay burros, ni mulos ni cabras para todos. Vamos, ni para el 1% de la población ahora mismo. Pero además, da igual porque la gente no sabría utilizarlos. Y con la ola de ñoñería con la que nos han criado terminaríamos arando nosotros a mano y dejando al burro en la cuadra porque nos da pena.

Ni la tierra está preparada como antiguamente para pequeños labradores. Ni los sistemas de regadío ni nada de nada. El agro se ha ido concentrando en grandes explotaciones y algunas cooperativas. Pocos, poquísimos españoles pueden ser hoy y mañana, tan autosuficientes como hace 80 años, donde aunque no se tuviera tierra propia, había muchas posibilidades de arriendo. Hoy no es posible. Vamos, sería posible a medio plazo y con muchíiiiisimo trabajo, porque por si lo desconoces la tierra no echar unas semillas y a los 3 meses, recoger hogazas de pan.

Para volver a la vida de los bisabuelos tendrían que pasar no menos de 20-30 años de mucho dolor y apuesta clara de la borregada y los políticos por volver al campo de una manera ordenada. Y ya te digo que no están por la labor. Normal.

Veo más factible volver al campo, sí, pero en condiciones muuuuuuuy distintas a las de nuestros antepasados. Con la alimentación básica y su reparto a cuenta del Estado a cambio de tener una pensión de auténtica miseria o ninguna pensión. Complementando con el alquiler de tu casa en la ciudad (ya lo decía el BBV) donde ya sólo vivirán los ricos en sus urbanizaciones ultraseguras, extranjeros y jóvenes a los que no les importa vivir en un 5º sin ascensor, pasar frío o la delincuencia. Tipo La Colmena (película).

Lo mires como quieras, si existe el problema que dicen que existe (no digo ni que sí ni que no), todos los que tenemos hoy entre 20 y 75 años estamos bien jodidos. 

Lo mejor sería no se.... una especie de pandemia que redujese drásticamente a la población. Oh wait ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> Y las estafas y los robos de la última década...
> 
> Sólo hace falta ver también lo mal que le ha sentado al Bitcoin la subida de los costes energéticos...
> 
> ¿Cómo se reventó la burbuja inmobiliaria el 2008? Subida del barril de petróleo y adiós al tocho...



Confundes causas y consecuencias. La crisis empezó en 2007 y el petróleo subió por causa del inflacionismo desbocado y falta de inversión de la época de burbuja que da nombre a este floro, para luego hundirse.

Estábamos todos vivos de aquella no es Historia Antigua...


----------



## GongorayArgote (6 Ene 2023)

Otro plasta guanista que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que dice y mientras tanto va facturando


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

Yo creo que para 2030 se acabarán las ñoñerias con el campo la pobreza trae eso regresión en leyes de caza animales ...m


----------



## Abort&cospelo (6 Ene 2023)

EXPERTO.
Con eso se dice todo. 
El tipo ni zorra idea de historia ni de lo que dice. Una cosa tironucable, gaseable y todo aquello que sirva para destruir. 
Periodismo mierdoso dando la opinion a chupapollas gentunza ecetera.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ene 2023)

Estos hilos ya aburren. Hay dos posiciones enfrentadas que nunca coincidirán. Es como discutir con covidianos. Ellos creen que existe un peligroso virus y que hay que vacunarse. Y otros en cambio sabemos que todo es mentira.

Con el petróleo unos tienen fe en el progreso ilimitado y en que el petróleo es casi infinito. Otros en cambio pensamos que no es así. El tiempo será el juez imparcial que dará y quitará razones.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Que si que si que no hay ningún problema y por eso el diesel está más caro que hace un año.
> Que si que si que no hay ningún problema y por eso los productos del supermercado están más caros que hace 1 año y con menos cantidad



Pero pedazo de tonto que eso es algo orquestado e intencionado, te lo estamos demostrando.


----------



## Top5 (6 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Confundes causas y consecuencias. La crisis empezó en 2007 y el petróleo subió por causa del inflacionismo desbocado y falta de inversión de la época de burbuja que da nombre a este floro, para luego hundirse.
> 
> Estábamos todos vivos de aquella no es Historia Antigua...



Pues claro que no es historia antigua, ambas burbujas se retroalimentaban -nada más tienes que ver la gráfica como tiene tendencia a subir del 2003 al 2007-, cuando llegó al límite de tensión, el sistema hizo crack... y se rompió.
Recordemos las huelgas de los camioneros que no podían llenar sus depósitos, esos depósitos de combustible (gasoil) con los que transportaban los materiales de construcción y casi cualquier cosa. Recordemos que España no utiliza nada bien su red ferroviaria para transportar mercancías.

Sí se quiere electrificar el transporte, al menos en España, la cosa no ha ido nada bien para cambiar de rumbo.


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Pero pedazo de tonto que eso es algo orquestado e intencionado, te lo estamos demostrando.



Si pero porque ahora y no antes porque los sauditas vendieron aramco


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Estos hilos ya aburren. Hay dos posiciones enfrentadas que nunca coincidirán. Es como discutir con covidianos. Ellos creen que existe un peligroso virus y que hay que vacunarse. Y otros en cambio sabemos que todo es mentira.
> 
> Con el petróleo unos tienen fe en el progreso ilimitado y en que el petróleo es casi infinito. Otros en cambio pensamos que no es así. El tiempo será el juez imparcial que dará y quitará razones.



No es una cuestion de tiempo, es una cuestion de hechos. No hay ningun indicador objetivo por el que preocuparse. Hoy es el virus, mañana el trigo, pasado el petroleo. Estan intentando por todos los medios colarnos COMUNISMO con cualquier excusa.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Si pero porque ahora y no antes porque los sauditas vendieron aramco



agenda2030


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> No es una cuestion de tiempo, es una cuestion de hechos.* No hay ningun indicador objetivo por el que preocuparse*. Hoy es el virus, mañana el trigo, pasado el petroleo. Estan intentando por todos los medios colarnos COMUNISMO con cualquier excusa.




Pues yo sí pienso que sí lo hay:


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> agenda2030




Siempre fueron los dueños del mundo ¿por qué ahora necesitan la Agenda 2030?


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues yo sí pienso que sí lo hay:



Frente a graficos de mierda que no entiendes ni tu, hechos concisos. Tenemos petroleo para 500 años. Para entonces ya se habra inventado la energia libre.









Las reservas mundiales de petróleo y gas en cifras récord


50 años de fracaso de los pronósticos de que las reservas mundiales de petróleo y gas iban a agotarse, provocando una catástrofe económica ...




www.aorillasdelpotomac.com


----------



## Top5 (6 Ene 2023)

"reservas probadas de petróleo"...

Nos hemos tragado todo lo que nos hemos tragado y ahora hay que fiarse de las "reservas probadas de petróleo".


----------



## Helion + (6 Ene 2023)

No hacía falta eso para estar en el fin del imperio romano, ya lo estábamos por el colapso de la economía esclavista que lleva el globalismo


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Siempre fueron los dueños del mundo ¿por qué ahora necesitan la Agenda 2030?



Porque ya no se conforman con ser los dueños del mundo, ahora quieren ser dios.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> "reservas probadas de petróleo"...
> 
> Nos hemos tragado todo lo que nos hemos tragado y ahora hay que fiarse de las "reservas probadas de petróleo".



claro, nos tendriamos que fiar de los expertos pagados para mentir diariamente en todas partes con el cuento de que si no obedecemos todo lo que dicen se acaba el mundo. Ni con la salvajada que nos hicieron con la pandemia aprendeis aun.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Ene 2023)

Yo creo que tiene razón en parte, es demasiado alarmista el problema serio energético empieza en 50 años o más no dentro de 5-10 años como dice, luego es demasiado oficialista con el cambio climático yo creo que ni él mismo se cree lo que dice pero bueno no puede salirse del guión.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Frente a graficos de mierda que no entiendes ni tu, hechos concisos. Tenemos petroleo para 500 años. Para entonces ya se habra inventado la energia libre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay tanto disponible que por eso lo tienen que buscar con fracking que es mucho más costoso y contamina todo alrededor. Con abrir nuevos pozos tradicionales sería suficiente.

Y por eso los chinos tienen colonizada toda África en lugar de buscarlo bajo sus pies.

Ese artículo es pura basura.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Siempre fueron los dueños del mundo ¿por qué ahora necesitan la Agenda 2030?



Porque la energia barata se termina, tenemos que ir al decrecimiento de forma progresiva y la gente no lo iba a aceptar sino es mediante engaños como la agenda 2030, no tendrás nada y serás feliz "te quitamos el coche pero es por tu bien". Decrecimiento para un futuro de energia ya no tan barata.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Yo creo que para 2030 se acabarán las ñoñerias con el campo la pobreza trae eso regresión en leyes de caza animales ...m



Tu probablemente seas un vegano de mierda sin testosterona intentando colarnos tus ideas esclavistas.


----------



## grom (6 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> Lo que no quiere decir que se agote...
> Simplemente ES MÁS CARO de obtener...
> Y será necesario INVERTIR dinero contante y sonante para mirar de escarbar más en la botella... o mirar de ir a explotar otra fuera del planeta.
> 
> ...



Con la energia, el dinero no importa demasiado.
Si para obtener un barril de petroleo necesitas gastar un barril de petroleo, no lo puedes usar como fuente de energia. Independientemente del precio.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hay tanto disponible que por eso lo tienen que buscar con fracking que es mucho más costoso y contamina todo alrededor. Con abrir nuevos pozos tradicionales sería suficiente.
> 
> Y por eso los chinos tienen colonizada toda África en lugar de buscarlo bajo sus pies.
> 
> Ese artículo es pura basura.



Ahora dilo sin llorar, veganazi. El fraking es solamente una tecnica de extraccion desarrollada precisamente ante posibles casos de escasez. Algunas veces hay problemas politicos para explotar yacimientos en determinados paises y se tira de fraking, que no contamina nada si se hace correctamente.

Respecto a china, todos los paises lo hacen. Siempre se intenta mantener las propias reservas intactas para tener energia asegurada en caso de crisis politica o economica.


----------



## Top5 (6 Ene 2023)

grom dijo:


> Con la energia, el dinero no importa demasiado.
> Si para obtener un barril de petroleo necesitas gastar un barril de petroleo, no lo puedes usar como fuente de energia. Independientemente del precio.



Pues hay alguien por aquí que eso no lo entiende...

No entiende que no va a terminarse el petróleo.
No entiende que el que esta terminando es el económico y que se necesita más inversión para proveerse de más.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

Tales90 dijo:


> Porque la energia barata se termina, tenemos que ir al decrecimiento de forma progresiva y la gente no lo iba a aceptar sino es mediante engaños como la agenda 2030, no tendrás nada y serás feliz "te quitamos el coche pero es por tu bien". Decrecimiento para un futuro de energia ya no tan barata.



Al reves, precisamente lo hacen porque es mentira. Si fuese verdad que falta energia toda la informacion seria transparente para que todos podamos aceptarlo y entenderlo.


----------



## ¿Qué? (6 Ene 2023)

¿este es otro magufo como los del cambio climático o a este sí que hay que hacerle caso?
que los Trolls de mierda del foro se pronuncien


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

Glaucón dijo:


> Aquí el profesor Bastos os explica que la idea de Turiel es una auténtica estupidez.



Bastos incumple una de las premisas económicas del liberalismo:

_"Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras"_

Bastos afirma que como siempre se han descubierto nuevos recursos y alternativas energéticas, pues que eso seguirá sucediendo.

Eso no es demostrar nada, bueno sí, demuestra que, aparte de contradecir la premisa, sólo se basa en la creencia, en la fe, en el deseo, pero no en nada tangible y que contradiga los hechos actuales (por ejemplo la desinversión de las empresas petroleras).

También viene a decir que todo depende de los científicos, y de su capacidad para descubrir esas nuevas alternativas; por ende, también afirma, sin darse cuenta, que de los economistas como él no podemos esperar nada.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Al reves, precisamente lo hacen porque es mentira. Si fuese verdad que falta energia toda la informacion seria transparente *para que todos podamos aceptarlo y entenderlo.*




Claro, porque las masas siempre han sido un ejemplo de racionalidad, como pudimos ver con el Covid, que acaparaban papel higiénico. Si lo dijesen, mañana estallaba el Mad Max.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Ene 2023)

el problema de estas teorias de mierda es que puedes comparar unos paises con otros, a ver como son las caidas de los imperios romanos en un sitio y en otro
porque la energia falta para todo el mundo, pero no en todas partes se va a vivir igual, asi que esos imperios romanos que se caen van a ser muy distintos segun donde vivas, y me da que en nuestra mierda de heztado comunista se va a vivir mucho peor que en otros

asi que a lo mejor no es la energia, sino los COMUNISTAS que tenga un estercolero determinado


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

La crisis energética es producto de la crisis civilizacional. Se confunde causa con consecuencia. Si por un casual hubiera energía y recursos infinitos la crisis civilizacional hubiera llegado antes, por absoluta DEGRADACIÓN y EMBRUTECIMIENTO de los humanos. Y por falta de libertad, claro (tecnología mediante).


----------



## Lego. (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Con Rusia no habra guerra directa tiene nukes que puede acabar con millones pero con paises del norte de africa con petroleo puede que si pero tambien se estan rearmando caso de argelia que ha aumentado su presupuesto militar y seguro que en casa de necesidad pida ayuda a rusia.



Contra Rusia no porque tienen nukes, y contra países de norte de África tampoco porque ya tienen aquí dentro MILLONES de activos capaces de quemar cualquier país de Europa enterito en una sola noche. 

Turiel está flipando.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

Estamos ante una huida hacia adelante, para evitar el colapso de la modernidad. Y todo ello con el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL como ejecutor y ente LIBERTICIDA MÁXIMO, escondiendo al PUEBLO la realidad cruda (el fracaso de los EXPERTOS que nos iban a llevar a un mundo perfecto y abundante), y camuflando todo (todas las medidas que van a imponer) con las (falsas) excusas del cambio climático y las pandemias, y la excusa real (y prevista-programada) de la guerra.

Y eso, la condición liberticida, totalitaria e infrahumanizante del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL es lo que esconde, o no quiere aceptar, Turiel, ya que él estaría entre los responsables del descalabro en su condición de experto y de funcionario. Por eso Turiel se limita a hablar de poderes económicos... y bla bla bla, dejando intocado siempre al ESTADO, que es el principal responsable de todos los desmanes de gran alcance de la historia de la humanidad. Lo cual no significa que el capitalismo sea la solución, dado que *EL ESTADO CREÓ EL CAPITALISMO*.

Todo esto sucede de forma lógica. ¿Por qué? Pues porque las decisiones a tomar son para que el sistema siga funcionando, a corto plazo, porque sin el corto plazo, no hay plazo largo que valga. Esa es la cruda realidad de un sistema que se está derrumbando: no hay largo plazo y sólo queda tirar con lo que hay hasta donde se llegue. Ese es el planteamiento que hacen desde las instancias de poder. El largo plazo en realidad lo están diseñando mediante la demolición controlada del bienestarismo (alarmas pandemistas y cambioclimatistas y sus medidas asociadas; y ahora con la excusa real y programada de la guerra), porque éste sistema bienestarista no da más de sí.

Los que están en el PODER hacen lo que tienen que hacer para que el sistema siga funcionando y para perpetuar su status en las nuevas condiciones objetivas que se están dando y que se van a dar. No entra en ninguna cabeza ostentar el poder y no usarlo de la forma que hay que usarlo. Los que llegan al poder es porque han querido llegar, nadie les ha obligado. Y una vez que han llegado y que tanto les ha costado llegar, ¿por qué habrían de hacer dejación de funciones, o por qué habrían de operar en contra del sistema del que siempre han querido formar parte y en concreto desde arriba del mismo? Sería absurdo, ¿verdad? El sistema es el que es, tiene sus propias reglas y sus propias dinámicas e inercias y no se puede cambiar, salvo que colapse de forma severa (eso es lo que están impidiendo mediante la demolición controlada) o mediante procesos revolucionarios, a ser posible revolución popular de abajo hacia arriba, y no las típicas revoluciones de arriba hacia abajo, que siempre fortalecen a las minorías poderhabientes respecto al PUEBLO.

¿Qué sucede en concreto en España? ¿Por qué en otros países ya se están planteando (o llevando a cabo) la reapertura de las minas de carbón y las centrales térmicas que queman carbón, mientras que en España no sólo no se lo plantean, sino que las están desmantelando y cada día que pasa es más fuerte el bombardeo mediático acerca del cambio climático? ¿ Por qué además impiden reabrir el único pozo petrolífero en tierra que hay en España (Ayoluengo, Burgos)?

Explicación breve:

Las élites "españolas" siempre han odiado a los pueblos ibéricos (que fueron obligados contra su voluntad a formar parte de esa creación artificial llamada "España", incluidos los castellanos, desde al menos 1812, pero también antes). Por eso a dichas minorías poderhabientes no les importa nada lo que pase con los "españoles", ya que esa cualidad (ser español) ahora es secundaria, y lo que les importa es sostener el ESTADO, el CAPITALISMO (adaptado a las nuevas condiciones) y su propio status (el de las minorías poderhabientes), y para ello la mejor opción es destruir a los pueblos ibéricos (incluidos los castellanos) que en su momento fueron "españolizados", y que a buen seguro (como ya hicieron en otras épocas) se rebelarían en cuanto las cosas se pusieran complicadas (ya se acerca ese momento).

Como las élites españolas (esto incluye a sus sucursales autonómicas y sus élites, incluidas las llamadas "independentistas") odian a los pueblos ibéricos (ya sean españolizados o "independizados") no quieren bajo ningún concepto que los pueblos ibéricos salgan adelante, por tanto quieren exterminarlos de facto. Por eso cierran el carbón, los pozos de petróleo y lo que haga falta, porque además están al servicio de las élites extranjeras, pero no ahora, sino desde al menos 1812. No les importa que "España" quede al servicio y dependiente de potencias extranjeras, siempre que éstas les garanticen su status. Y esto lo hacen porque su prioridad es destruir a los pueblos ibéricos... Por eso además los dividen y enfrentan, entre españolistas e independentistas, y con otras divisiones y enfrentamientos mediante las religiones políticas: feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo, ecologismo, veganismo, animalismo, cambioclimatismo, etc. y sus respectivos y supuestos ANTIS, que en realidad son lo mismo, al ser todos esos "antis" igual de ESTATO-CAPITALISTAS que los defensores de las religiones políticas.

¿Apagón? Ojalá....

Si sucediera ese apagón, y fuera definitivo, vendrían tiempos difíciles y cierto caos y destrucción, pero serían salvíficos, como digo, siempre desde el prisma de la libertad, ya que el sistema de dominación creado y formado por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL no podría mantener la relación de fuerzas ahora existente (y desproporcionada a su favor) entre él y el PUEBLO.

Todo aquel que, por contra, su prisma y su prioridad sea el de la COMODIDAD, empezando por la comodidad mental, la más nociva de todas, probablemente siga dejando la totalidad de su existencia en las mismas manos de castas de expertos que nos están llevando al abismo. Es su decisión, luego no valdrán lloros.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Claro, porque las masas siempre han sido un ejemplo de racionalidad, como pudimos ver con el Covid, que acaparaban papel higiénico. Si lo dijesen, mañana estallaba el Mad Max.



Y cual es la solucion segun tu? Porque la energia electrica, por si no lo sabias, tambien se genera con carbon, petroleo y gas. O acaso pensabas que las centrales electricas tienen aerogeneradores? NO HAY SOLUCION. Solo buscar mas petroleo, que se autorregenera.











EL PETROLEO NO ES FÓSIL


El Segundo Líquido más abundante en el Planeta, no es real que provenga de los fósiles. Han detectado rios de Metano en Titan y no proviene de ningún fósil. La Glicina; la Fosfina abundan en las Nubes...




odysee.com


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

La crisis actual no es sólo energética, es CIVILIZACIONAL. Los que no lo quieren aceptar es por dos razones:

1- Se hacen caquita de pensarlo.

2- No podrían seguir siendo víctimas y sólo víctimas, sino que serían corresponsables por haberse creído el concepto de PROGRESO (y además infinito).

Antonio Turiel es funcionario, y como tal, está al servicio de quien le paga.

Todas las políticas feministas, cambioclimatistas, inmigracionistas, etc. tienen por objeto crear la sociedad adecuada para el nuevo modelo socio-económico obligado por la crisis energética, que como digo es de mayor calado: es civilizacional. El hecho de que colapse todo no es causa, sino consecuencia del tipo de creencias que tienen los humanos. Si creen posible una sociedad futurista, si se creen que Star Wars es posible, es decir, si la población es INFANTIL, el colapso civilizatorio llega... Y además llega de la forma que tiene que llegar, que es la dirigida por el dúo al que se la ha concedido el control de la totalidad de nuestra existencia, desde la cuna a la tumba, el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

La reducción en marcha de la población mediante aborto, feminismo y homosexualismo, y la sustitución poblacional por inmigración tienen por objeto crear esa sociedad de 90% de clase-baja-esclavos que será la necesaria una vez finiquitada la etapa (ilusa, ingenua e infantil) bienestarista.

Antonio Turiel, además, esculpa a los políticos de lo que va a pasar (sí eso ha dicho en alguna ocasión, al mismo tiempo que otras veces los llama psicópatas)... con la excusa de que es tan grande el problema que se avecina, que sería injusto achacarles la culpa y pedir responsabilidades sólo a ellos... Y el caso es que tiene razón, no en exculpar a los políticos, pero si en el sentido de que todo el PUEBLO es corresponsable por haberse creído que el MUNDO ES JAUJA.

La población europea del año 2040 será un tercio de la actual y en un 70% no europea. Y la mayor parte de ese 30% de europeos serán ancianos.

Todos son responsables no sólo los progres... Hijos no tiene nadie, y no veo a los católicos echar abajo el PAPADO por su colaboracionismo con el inmigracionismo genocida y con el concepto de PROGRESO material.

También Antonio Turiel, en esa mima línea de ir haciendo el trabajo al ESTADO, ya avisa de que los espacios naturales hay que preservarlos (por el asunto medioambiental), es decir, que van a impedir a toda costa que la gente se pueda ir a vivir al medio rural y abandone las ciudades... Para eso sirve el veganismo, el animalismo, el rewilding, la introducción de osos y lobos, etc. La población debe seguir viviendo mayoritariamente en las ciudades para su mejor control y esclavización.

La diferencia con lo que sucedía hasta ahora es que ya han decidido ir haciéndolo público; pero las políticas en esa dirección (aborto, feminismo, homosexualismo, inmigracionismo, animalismo, cambioclimatismo, etc.) llevan en vigor entre 15 y 30 años.

Imagino que algún misántropo entrará a este hilo a decir que los humanos somos una plaga y que debemos extinguirnos... Pero incluso aceptando esa idea descerebrada, lo correcto sería que esa extinción fuera ELEGIDA por todos, de forma LIBRE.

Mientras sigamos dejando la totalidad de nuestra vida y existencia en manos del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, será éste el que nos lleve hacia el nuevo modelo esclavista, igual que antes nos llevó al falso "progreso". Será dicho dúo el que DECIDA por todos, de forma dictatorial, tiránica y genocida... es decir, LIBERTICIDA.

Es nuestra decisión seguir siendo como hasta ahora OBJETOS pasivos de la historia, o bien cambiar de cosmovisión y paradigma, y convertirnos en SUJETOS agentes de la historia, tomando las riendas de nuestro destino, junto a nuestros iguales, sin castas de expertos que nos dirijan; con el fin de crear una sociedad LOCAL, austera y convivencial.

Toda otra alternativa orientada en mantener el bienestarismo, el derechohabientismo, el progresismo material, etc. está abocada al fracaso más absoluto y lo que es peor, a carnicerías y genocidos por doquier.

El PODER, el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL no está interesado en que llegue ese caos, por eso está procediendo a una demolición controlada del sistema bienestarista.

Todo lo demás es circo. Las minorías poderhabientes saben perfectamente a lo que nos enfrentamos, y evidentemente han tomado la delantera y la iniciativa, mientras el PUEBLO sólo aspira a ver Netflix o bien a creerse disidentes en foros como éste o a creer en mundos liberal-capitalistas-cientifistas con abundancia infinita de todo.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (6 Ene 2023)

Al menos asistiremos a la caída del imperio desde las *TERRAZAS LLENAS*.


----------



## _______ (6 Ene 2023)

No existen ni falta de materias primas ni de energía ni en la tierra ni en la superficie y subsuelo del territorio español, si no sois rematadamente tontos deberíais haberos dado cuenta con solo sobrevolar hez pain.

Lo que hay es falta de disponibilidad al trabajo de la energía vital de los hombres en hez pain y occidente.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Ene 2023)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Que tio mas pelma. Aqui ya se ha hablado mil veces de la realidad (no es ninguna teoria, es real) de que el petroleo es abiotico, y surge del nucleo de la tierra espontaneamente. Pero hay intereses poderosisimos de que parezca algo finito para que el precio del mismo (y el beneficio) suban hasta el infinito.



Pero si la Tierra es plana, ¿o aún no te has enterado? (ironic mode ON).


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Ene 2023)

risto mejido dijo:


> yo cuando vi que era leones y hablaba catalan deje de hacerle caso



Es que si eres de León y comes salchichón, es que eres maricón.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

Abrir las puertas del imperio a los bárbaros para que estos se carguen con su incompetencia y corrupción las instituciones y permitir que la moneda se devalue para pagar a los usureros que les financian sus orgías . Sí, hay similitudes.


----------



## SerialShop.es Oficial (6 Ene 2023)

*será en octubre*


----------



## Tales90 (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Al reves, precisamente lo hacen porque es mentira. Si fuese verdad que falta energia toda la informacion seria transparente para que todos podamos aceptarlo y entenderlo.



La gente que cojones lo va a entender entraria en modo pánico, empezaría a dar por culo a los políticos pidiendo medidas para poder mantener el coche para ir a comprar el pan a 200 metros de su casa, etc la gente no tiene ningún tipo de sentido común, los políticos actuan solo por interes y manejando a la gente como borregos y les tratan como a niños pequeños. Tu dile a un niño pequeño que no puede pillar regalo de reyes porque su padre está en paro y no hay dinero ya verás lo que pasa!!!


----------



## StalkerTlön (6 Ene 2023)

*El problema no es la escasez, es que tenemos la idea de escasez... *

¿A quien debemos hacer caso?

¿A Turiel o a Tesla?

¿Al inventor de prácticamente toda la tecnología moderna o a un personaje creado y alimentadon por el sistema para meternos una idea en la cabeza?

*¿Escasez o Abundancia?*

Anímense a mirar un poco hacia otros puntos de vista sin prejuicios que no pasa nada:

En este hilo que pongo a continuación abordamos ideas diferentes, más cercanas a Nicola Tesla que pensaba que en cualquier punto había acceso a una fuente ilimitada de energía

*Alternativas energéticas a las actuales*


----------



## Pelamios1 (6 Ene 2023)

Glaucón dijo:


> Aquí el profesor Bastos os explica que la idea de Turiel es una auténtica estupidez.



Perdona pero* lo que dice Bastos es una estupidez*. El agotamiento de los recursos desde el punto de vista cientifico tiene por supuesto en cuenta las reducciones de consumo por mejores rendimientos. Lo que si no quieren pensar los economistas liberales es sobre la relación de crecimiento económico y aumento de consumo energético.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Vivira pero lo que dice es cierto lo de la crisis climatica no pero es mas facil de aceptar por parte de la ciudadania de la contaminacion que decirle que esto se acaba y hay que volver al campo para comer y vivir como sus bisabuelos si nada no habra coches ni aviones ni nada el transporte sera mulo caballo burro.



Perdón, pero la solución que propone el puto comunista éste no es la vuelta al campo, sino el "ecofeminismo socialista" (literal, se lo leí en una entrevista).

Cuidado con estos agoreros que siempre salen de pesca cuando el río está revuelto


----------



## Nelsonvigum (6 Ene 2023)

Up


----------



## Nelsonvigum (6 Ene 2023)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Perdona pero lo que dice Bastos es una estupidez. El agotamiento de los recursos desde el punto de vista cientifico tiene por supuesto en cuenta las reducciones de consumo por mejores rendimientos. *Lo que si no quieren pensar los economistas liberales es sobre la relación de crecimiento económico y aumento de consumo energético*.



No le pidas eso a un economista. Es como pedir peras al olmo.

Te soltarán el chascarrillo que la edad de piedra no se acabó por falta de piedras. Si se agota el petróleo barato el libre mercao traerá otro sustituto mejor, como el advenimiento de la virgen.


----------



## Alberto1989 (6 Ene 2023)

Está claro que la agenda es llevarnos hacia el peak oil, sea por causas ficticias o reales.

Recordad, que paralizaron la economía global dos años, por un resfriado. Por lo que a las elites, que algo tenga fundamento real o no, se la suda.

Aclarado ese tema, si es que existe un supuesto peak oil, la consecuencia natural es, la descentralización del poder, el ruralismo, la familia como elemento cultural nuclear, el oro como moneda, y la vuelta a un sistema de usos y costumbres localista.

El feminismo no es compatible con el peak oil, el dinero fiat menos aun, tampoco la existencia de funcionarios o un sistema politico complejo, más allá que las leyes y costumbres del pueblo en concreto, o una lista muy básica que podríamos llamar leyes naturales.

Sin embargo, nos venden la moto de que las soluciones es, todo lo contrario, ni ruralismo, ni descentralización, ni familia, ni oro...

Eso si, entiendo que las elites sigan con el plan, el bajisimo IQ del mundo moderno, impedirá que se descubra el pastel.

Seguramente la gente tragará con vivir en ciudades, con un sistema de credito social, cobrando paguita en cbdc, pasandose la vida haciendo misiones como en el GTA, para que les den premios, mientras ve aviones pasar, y ni si pregunta cómo es eso posible.


----------



## pepeleches (6 Ene 2023)

Cojonudo. 

Estimado Antonio, ¿me puedes explicar entonces por qué el precio del petróleo HOY es prácticamente LA MITAD que hace 15 años?

Cotización y precio de Petróleo Brent

(por si esto se ve cuando haya cambiado mucho...):







Me encanta que me expliquen que el combustible está carísimo porque el petróleo se está acabando y tal. Y que resulte que el petróleo...¡está 'barato'!!!!!!!!!

¿Por qué NADIE habla de lo que significa para nuestro precio final del combustible que en 15 años la paridad euro dólar haya pasado de 1,5/1 a 1/1, y lo que significa eso en el precio?

¿Por qué NADIE habla del atasco monumental que hay en las refinerías, y la enorme subida de precios de su servicio, producto de llevar 20 años amenazando a la industria petrolera y provocando falta de inversión?

Ah no, que el problema viene en que el petróleo se está agotando. Y por eso su precio es casi la mitad que hace 15 años

.(el máximo histórico fue en 2008, con 144$. Y por cierto, la gasolina estaba en torno a 1,25€, lo que nos parecía una locura)


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Supina gilipollez.
> 
> Después de mi el caos.
> 
> ...





AMP dijo:


> Funcivago virgendorito pidiendo comunismo a ver si lo colocan de comisario político y por fin puede tocar tetas sin pagar.



Pero necesitas energia para reciclarla no?


----------



## Rocker (6 Ene 2023)

Las energias renovables dependen de los conbsutibles fosiles, así que el cuento climático y la transicción ecológica son un timo total. Ni si quiera me creo que hay ninguna escasez. Nos quedan décadas como bien dice para notar escasez, y presisamente por eso se va a reducir la población, y la mayoría de los barcos, tristemente para los millonarios serán de vela. 
No me creo que vaya a pasar nada sinceramente, lo que está claro es que cualquier impuesto que inventen, y el resto de normas climáticas que se saquen del sobrero servirán para robar a la población. 
No me creo ya nada, pueden irse todos a la mierda con sus discursos apocalípticos.


----------



## derepen (6 Ene 2023)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Que tio mas pelma. Aqui ya se ha hablado mil veces de la realidad (no es ninguna teoria, es real) de que el petroleo es abiotico, y surge del nucleo de la tierra espontaneamente. Pero hay intereses poderosisimos de que parezca algo finito para que el precio del mismo (y el beneficio) suban hasta el infinito.



¿Y cómo puedo verificar de algún modo que esa teoría sea cierta?


----------



## Skywalker22 (6 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Otra de Truñel para la lista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué matraca dais algunos con el malthusianismo!
Es obvio que la población humana no puede crecer hasta el infinito. Creció enormemente en los últimos años debido a la abundancia del petróleo barato. No hubiera podido darse un crecimiento humano tan grande si no hubiera sido por esa fuente barata de energía.
Pero el petróleo se agota. Sea de origen biótico o abiótico, se agota.
Y no pasa solo con el petróleo. Se agotan también metales como el cobre, fundamentales para infinidad de aparatos electrónicos y para el coche eléctrico, por ejemplo o las líneas de alta tensión, por poner otro ejemplo.
Y eso no lo dice solo Turiel, hay muchos otros científicos que dicen lo mismo.
Ahora, que oye, si tú te consideras más listo que nadie, ...


----------



## Skywalker22 (6 Ene 2023)

Rocker dijo:


> Las energias renovables dependen de los conbsutibles fosiles, así que el cuento climático y la transicción ecológica son un timo total. Ni si quiera me creo que hay ninguna escasez. Nos quedan décadas como bien dice para notar escasez, y presisamente por eso se va a reducir la población, y la mayoría de los barcos, tristemente para los millonarios serán de vela.
> No me creo que vaya a pasar nada sinceramente, lo que está claro es que cualquier impuesto que inventen, y el resto de normas climáticas que se saquen del sobrero servirán para robar a la población.
> No me creo ya nada, pueden irse todos a la mierda con sus discursos apocalípticos.



El planeta se agota. No solo en cuestión de combustibles, sino en lo que a su capacidad e regeneración se refiere. Y también en lo que se refiere a fosfatos y otros fertilizantes o en lo que se refiere a metales.


----------



## HaCHa (6 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo conozco un poco de esto. Qué coño va a faltar acero. Si algo es reciclable de cojones es la chatarra de acero.



Subnormal, ¿y la energía necesaria para reciclarlo quién la va a poner? ¿tú con el calor de tus cojones? ¿tus huevos ahora funden el hierro?


----------



## Aeneas2 (6 Ene 2023)

La causa de la caída de Roma fue el SOCIALISMO. Impuestos, expropiaciones, tasas, guerras civiles e inestabilidad. Fue culpa del ESTADO.

Si bien los recursos son limitados, bien empleados en España por ejemplo SOBRAN para sostener a su población.

No hay un problema con la energía. Hay energía infinita para aprovechar y barata. Las renovables se pueden almacenar en presas de bombeo reversible, baterías, gas sintético, etc...

El problema es encontrar una fuente o un portador de energía ENERGÉTICAMENTE DENSO, BARATO Y VERSÁTIL para el transporte. Las baterías aún no igualan al diésel o la gasolina ni de lejos. 

Pero lo que es electricidad y energía térmica para fábricas e industrias se puede sustituir todo lo fósil por renovable y nuclear sin demasiados problemas y con tecnologías ya existentes. Solo el petróleo y demás deben subir lo suficiente para que se empiecen a implementar, orque sí que implican una inversión en la reconversión.


----------



## Perro Viejo (6 Ene 2023)

Hace unas semanas predijo que nos quedaban semanas


----------



## Cicciolino (6 Ene 2023)

La Roma clásica está hecha del mismo material que el kobis o el pícoil...


----------



## HaCHa (6 Ene 2023)

Glaucón dijo:


> Aquí el profesor Bastos os explica que la idea de Turiel es una auténtica estupidez.



*Lo que está explicando Bastos es su propia estupidez. *
Ese tío no es más que un papagayo recitando los dogmas del capitalismo. La orquesta del Titanic hecha gallegordaco.

Se cree que se puede seguir creciendo hasta el infinito en un planeta finito, sobrepoblado y exhausto. ¿Pues no va el jodido y suelta que para la innovación no hay límite y se queda tan pancho? ¿Cómo puede sostener que los motores de gasolina se harán más eficientes cuando toda la industria automotriz abandonó todo intento por mejorarlos hace más una década y ahora está abandonando hasta su producción? ¿Cómo puede sostener que las fuentes de energía se aprovecharán mejor cuando nada tiene ni tendrá nunca la densidad energética por volumen de los hidrocarburos y el ratio de sus consumos sigue y sigue subiendo mientras que el ritmo de extracción no para de caer? ¿Cómo va y suelta que el precio puede regular todos los niveles de consumo cuando al precio al que va la energía ya hay vidas enteras yéndose a la mierda, modelos de negocio desapareciendo, países entrando en guerra, hogares inviables y suministros vitales escaseando? ¿Es que no le explicaron en la uni que la energía no es un suministro más sino la base de la producción de todos los bienes y de todos los servicios? ¿Cómo puede sostener que los recursos agotados se reemplazan por otros cuando llevamos dos siglos intentando encontrar un conductor más eficiente que el cobre sin conseguirlo y ya no queda cobre para electrificar la China rural? ¿Y cómo espera que la ciencia nos salve de todo esto cuando ni siquiera él, que enseña ciencia, comprende los problemas sobre los que habla?

Los economicistas no son más que cornucopianos que se piensan que los árboles pueden crecer hasta el cielo. Sin más. Tiene mucho delito que un tío como ese no haya entendido que rentabilidades y modelos de negocio viables pasados no garantizan rentabilidades y modelos de negocio futuros.

Pero lo realmente grave es lo asquerosamente mal que se le dan las matemáticas: ni se ha molestado en echar cuentas para comprobar la viabilidad a escala y tiempo de todo eso que predica. Si lo hiciera se le caerían los cojones al suelo. Pero no, no lo hará. ¿Por qué? Pues porque vende fe, y no hechos.

Si a estos cantamañanas del capitalismo de amiguetes les asistiera al menos la capacidad de leer las noticias ya se habrían dado cuenta de que la I+D no está avanzando como hará medio siglo, de que ya no se cumple la Ley de Moore ni aguantan más muchas otras de las vigas del desarrollismo y el progreso. No entienden ni que se haya podido llegar a una serie de topes en cosas críticas y es porque dejaron de aprender y de estudiar en cuanto vieron que tenían la vida resuelta.
Y ahora lo que están haciendo es hundir la de los demás. Langosta generation. Nos lo cargaremos todo en la puta cara de nuestros pobres hijos.


----------



## Feynman (6 Ene 2023)

Top5 dijo:


> Lo que no quiere decir que se agote...
> Simplemente ES MÁS CARO de obtener...
> Y será necesario INVERTIR dinero contante y sonante para mirar de escarbar más en la botella... o mirar de ir a explotar otra fuera del planeta.
> 
> ...



El coste monetario de la extracción de un bien, materiales o energía, está relacionado con la disponibilidad energética para extraerlo, refinarlo, moldeando y distribuirlo.

Pero por más dinero que metas, si la energía disponible es cada vez menor, vas a tener cada vez menos recursos disponibles. Ya sea materias primas o energía.

Por cierto, veo a Turiel más apocalíptico de lo normal, hablando de guerras y que la UE va a conquistar Áfrika


----------



## pepeleches (6 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Qué matraca dais algunos con el malthusianismo!
> Es obvio que la población humana no puede crecer hasta el infinito. Creció enormemente en los últimos años debido a la abundancia del petróleo barato. No hubiera podido darse un crecimiento humano tan grande si no hubiera sido por esa fuente barata de energía.
> Pero el petróleo se agota. Sea de origen biótico o abiótico, se agota.
> Y no pasa solo con el petróleo. Se agotan también metales como el cobre, fundamentales para infinidad de aparatos electrónicos y para el coche eléctrico, por ejemplo o las líneas de alta tensión, por poner otro ejemplo.
> ...



También se iba a venir abajo el mundo conocido cuando se acababa el _spermaceti_, el aceite de ballena con el que se iluminaban el el siglo XVII, o el carbón en el siglo XIX. De hecho muchos autores dijeron que era el fin de la Revolución Industrial. 

Sin embargo hace tiempo que la caza de ballenas está prohibida casi a nivel mundial, y más de dos siglos que no se utiliza. El carbón, que se iba a acabar inmediatamente, resulta que durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX ha estado subsidiado. Y anda que no queda carbón que nunca se utilizará. 

Cuando una materia prima se encarece (de verdad, por escasez y no como ahora que se encarece el producto final pero no la materia prima...), se activan en el mundo millones de cerebros y se produce una increíble inversión. Porque se ve futura rentabilidad, y la posibilidad con quedarse con el mercado. 

Eso hace que aparezcan nuevos paradigmas. Cualquiera de las suposiciones que hagamos sobre la energía que se utilice dentro de 200 años, se basa en lo que ahora conocemos. Dile a alguien de 1.950 que intente dibujar cómo sería 2.023, sin conocer la automatización, el móvil, internet, la globalización. 

La putada que tenemos en estos momentos es que el cambio energético no es 'natural', sino que está dirigido por los estados, gastando millonadas y a base de prohibiciones. Eso distorsiona enormemente la realidad, puesto que los políticos son horribles empresarios. No necesitan retorno y se guían por consignas utilizando el dinero de los demás. 

Eso ha supuesto que se esté subvencionando posibilidades que igual no tienen nada de real (por qué el coche eléctrico o la fotovoltaica?), en detrimento de otras posibilidades que el mercado podría ver más rentables. 

Desde el desconocimiento, por ejemplo estoy viendo que soluciones como los híbridos (que eran realidad ya hace 15 años...) se han quedado muy sin explotar, porque las directivas políticas marcan el desaparecimiento total de los fósiles. Coño, pues si es necesario que durante 30 años haya puntos intermedios que bajen el consumo, digo yo que sería una buena noticia. 

Pero no, han cogido sus paradigmas, han subvencionado lo que les parece bien, y han hecho que el mercado tienda hacia allí. Al final es el mercado el que ofrece soluciones, el que decide que VHS sí y Beta no, el que decide que Android sí y Windows Mobile no, por poner dos ejemplos estúpidos. 

Pero cuando son los políticos los que deciden que 'la solución es...', están haciendo un horrible favor a la realidad más poderosa, que es que un mercado mundial compitiendo es increíblemente más poderoso que cualquier decreto.


----------



## Feynman (6 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Hay petróleo barato y rentable de sobra,
> Y nunca falta petroleo barato y rentable porque la demanda de petróleo caerá mas rápidamente que la oferta. Cada vez se necesita menos petroleo porque se remplaza por otras fuentes de energia.
> 
> De hecho ya se ha dejado de buscar porque con los yacimientos conocidos(y rentables) ya hay suficiente petróleo para cubrir la demanda.
> ...



¿Qué fuentes de energía reemplazan al petróleo? Además, esas otras fuentes de energía están subvencionadas por el petróleo, ya que para extrer los materiales necesarios para su creación, su construcción, su distribución y su montaje, se necesita maquinaria que funciona con petróleo.

Y eso de que hay petróleo barato y rentable de sobra, cada vez que alguien lo dice, hace llorar a la TRE.

La edad de piedra se acabó porque se encontró otra materia prima para hacer herramientas mucho mejores que antes. Sin embargo la Edad del Petróleo se acabará porque desaparecerá el petróleo que es energéticamente rentable, no porque se haya acabado. Habrá gritones de barriles de petróleo, pero para extraerlos vas a necesitar más energia de la que obtienes de cada barril extraido. Y sin encontrar otra fuente que lo sustituya.


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

El carbón mucho depende del petróleo la maquinaria diesel en las minas el transporte sin petróleo no habrá tanto carbón


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

Lo que ha mejorado todo ha sido el petróleo si antes estaba el aceite de las ballenas pero eso ni hizo crecer la población mundial ni nada ni creo industrias como el petroleo el petróleo es todo en nuestra sociedad moderna se podrá volver al carbón si pero en mucha menor cantidad como era antiguamente que no había petróleo en trenes y poco más


----------



## pepeleches (6 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> *Lo que está explicando Bastos es su propia estupidez. *
> Ese tío no es más que un papagayo recitando los dogmas del capitalismo. La orquesta del Titanic hecha gallegordaco.
> 
> [....]



Cuando yo era joven, el principal problema del mundo era la desforestación, era el cambio climático del momento. 

Ahora hay una masa forestal un 20% mayor que entonces. Nadie imaginaba que un descubrimiento como el email haría innecesario el 90% del uso del papel, que era lo que más árboles hacía que se cortasen. 

El ford T consumía en torno a 20 litros a los 100km, para 20Cv. Hoy hay coches que apenas consumen 4l multiplicando bastantes veces el número de caballos. 

La senda del menor consumo, igual que ahondar más en el hibridaje, se ha abandonado porque los políticos se han empeñado en ponerle fin. Se ha dejado de invertir, cuando era LO MÁS REALISTA que se podía hacer mientras se desarrollan tecnologías nuevas. 

Es el problema de querer imponer un cambio drástico, en vez de fomentar el cambio continuo. Es una política horrible. La mayor parte de los precios que estamos pagando por la energía son políticos: impuestos, compensaciones, subvenciones, y sobre todo las consecuencias horribles de hacer una gestión horrible de la industria energética. Eliminando la producción en Europa, ahuyentando inversiones, dependiendo de países inestables y/o tercermundistas. 

La demanda de energía baja por persona en el primer mundo, crece la global porque lógicamente los países en crecimiento se suman al consumo global. Lo cual es algo que hasta éticamente es difícil de parar; tú has crecido en base a 'malgastar' energía y contaminar, quien está escapando de la miseria para poder comer debería tener la misma oportunidad

Es mucho, muchísimo más razonable y sencillo a corto plazo rebajar el consumo unitario que apostar por un cambio global. Los electrodomésticos o bombillas de bajo consumo, los coches que con poco motor sacan caballos, todo eso son grandes noticias. Y era el camino que se llevaba hace 20 años, pero entraron los políticos a saco y en vez de fomentar esto (por ejemplo, con rebajas de impuestos según consumo...) se pusieron a decidir por dónde tendría que ir el mercado. Y para qué coño, si produces motores de explosión, vas a dedicarte a invertir en esa línea si resulta que dentro de pocos años te van a (supuestamente....) prohibir que los vendas. 

Desde que a principio de los 80 vimos por primera vez en alguna serie un coche de ejecutivo con un 'móvil', que era un dispositivo gigante y que necesitaba una antena absurda, hasta llevar un smartphone donde puedo whatsappear a tiempo real con Camboya, han pasado 30 años. Nadie imaginaba esa realidad al principio. Y tuvieron que pasarse muchas fases: el móvil zapato, el móvil mínimo, la blackberry, los SMS, de tarifas carísimas a tarifas planas con tropecientas gigas. Todas ellas con distintas empresas que tuvieron su momento, y muchas desaparecieron o se quedaron atrás. 

En el mercado de la energía está pasando justo lo contrario. Lo dominan los políticos, con las pocas grandes empresas sentadas a su mesa. Dibujan una realidad para dentro de 30 años y esperan que la tecnología vaya exactamente como ellos quieren. Y no, no lo conseguirán.


----------



## pepeleches (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Lo que ha mejorado todo ha sido el petróleo si antes estaba el aceite de las ballenas pero eso ni hizo crecer la población mundial ni nada ni creo industrias como el petroleo el petróleo es todo en nuestra sociedad moderna se podrá volver al carbón si pero en mucha menor cantidad como era antiguamente que no había petróleo en trenes y poco más



¿Que nooooo?

Permitió la 'vida nocturna'. Incluso fue clave para que se pudiera producir de noche. Imagina lo que significa eso en países donde durante el invierno anochece a las 4 de la tarde....

Incluso permitió un nuevo estándar de seguridad. Imagínate una ciudad del siglo XVII medianamente grande, sin ningún tipo de iluminación.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Ene 2023)

Y todo esto será en octubre, claro.


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> Subnormal, ¿y la energía necesaria para reciclarlo quién la va a poner? ¿tú con el calor de tus cojones? ¿tus huevos ahora funden el hierro?



Tienes que insultar para eso? Al ignore.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (6 Ene 2023)

Q cuñao


----------



## elviejo (6 Ene 2023)

Es exactamente al revés.

Una vez superado el desafio de la escasez de energía, la robótica ha conseguido que la práctica totalidad de los empleos sean innecesarios.

El problema al que nos enfrentaremos en las próximas décadas es a qué se va a dedicar toda esa masa de trabajo improductiva.


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Que nooooo?
> 
> Permitió la 'vida nocturna'. Incluso fue clave para que se pudiera producir de noche. Imagina lo que significa eso en países donde durante el invierno anochece a las 4 de la tarde....
> 
> Incluso permitió un nuevo estándar de seguridad. Imagínate una ciudad del siglo XVII medianamente grande, sin ningún tipo de iluminación.



Si pero no como el petroleo el aceite de ballena no ha hecho que se doble o triplique la población mundial no ha hecho que se doblará la producción de alimentos o más no hizo que se abaratan todos los productos que usamos .


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

Y no es solo energía voy a poner derivados del petróleo en nuestra sociedad actual.

Alquitrán carreteras, plásticos botellas de plástico , conservantes de alimentos condones medicamentos neumáticos ....


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

Los condones eran de caucho pero como era caro los hicieron de petróleo para que fueranas baratos


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

Los neumáticos igual derivados del petróleo.


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

La crisis del petróleo del 73 hizo que muchas cosas se volvieran más eficientes se pasase de coches que gastaban mucho a poco pero entonces era Europa usa y poco mas la que consumía petroleo por aquel entonces China comían arroz y usaban burros ahora comen carne y tienen coche los indios igual


----------



## HaCHa (6 Ene 2023)

pepeleches dijo:


> Cuando yo era joven, el principal problema del mundo era la desforestación, era el cambio climático del momento.
> Ahora hay una masa forestal un 20% mayor que entonces. Nadie imaginaba que un descubrimiento como el email haría innecesario el 90% del uso del papel, que era lo que más árboles hacía que se cortasen.
> 
> El ford T consumía en torno a 20 litros a los 100km, para 20Cv. Hoy hay coches que apenas consumen 4l multiplicando bastantes veces el número de caballos. Y blah blah blah...



*Cuando tú eras joven las cosas avanzaban de una manera y ahora ya no. *
Superadlo de una puta vez: las cosas son como son hasta que ya no dan para más.

La masa forestal que se ha recuperado desde entonces es irrelevante porque su calidad es ínfima, tanto a nivel de biotopo como a nivel de biomasa. Un bosque viejo es un patrimonio irreemplazable, una plétora de eucaliptos, en cambio, no pasa de ser el monocultivo accidental de una especie invasora que está arrasando el medioambiente y extenuando los sustratos base. El papel que se ha dejado de emplear ha sido reemplazado por una plétora de máquinas que, en su totalidad, resulta que consumen mucha más energía y recursos que el papel de toda la vida.

Y los motores de explosión desde las patentes como EcoBoost y AdBlue que ha quedado claro que ya no se pueden refinar más, en términos de eficiencia general a plazo. Su diseño no se ha abandonado por decretos sino porque con las existencias actuales de hidrocarburos esos cuatro litros a los cien pronto serán demasiado consumo. Se trata de tecnología que se ha vuelto inviable a todas luces y que carece de solución de continuidad.

Estáis viviendo de la propaganda que se os da para que no cunda el pánico en los mercados. Y lo gordo es que desde arriba se ha decidido empezar a trasladaros en firme lo del cambio climático y ni con media Esñapa pasando las navidades en manga corta vais a abandonar vuestro eterno estado de negación.

Así que seguid con eso: no miréis arriba.


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

Cierto lo del adblue ha sido otra mentira ahora sí o tienes adblue tu coche diesel no funciona es como un pisapapeles


----------



## elviejo (6 Ene 2023)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La crisis actual no es sólo energética, es CIVILIZACIONAL. Los que no lo quieren aceptar es por dos razones:
> 
> 1- Se hacen caquita de pensarlo.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con la crisis de civilización, también con las terribles y erroneas soluciones que se están planteando, pero no en las causas.

Creo que como he dicho en mi otro mensaje extrañamente la sociedad va a morir de éxito por los avances tecnológicos que hacen que la fuerza de trabajo humana sea innecesaria.


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

elviejo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con la crisis de civilización, también con las terribles y erroneas soluciones que se están planteando, pero no en las causas.
> 
> Creo que como he dicho en mi otro mensaje extrañamente la sociedad va a morir de éxito por los avances tecnológicos que hacen que la fuerza de trabajo humana sea innecesaria.



Están intentando que se haga todo desde casa sin que consumamos combustibles fósiles el 5g robots a distancia metaverso viajar con gafas de realidad virtual haciendo turismo teleconsulta con el médico como ha hecho Madrid certificado digital para que saques papeles en tu casa en eso ahorrarán energía pero el los derivados del petróleo no pueden se volverá al cañamo lino lana esparto para enseres ropa ....


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

Hay planes para que manejemos excavadoras a distancia tractores que se opere a distancia con el 5g se ahorrará un poco


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (6 Ene 2023)

Del parasitismo y vagorentismo no se sale


----------



## elviejo (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Están intentando que se haga todo desde casa sin que consumamos combustibles fósiles el 5g robots a distancia metaverso viajar con gafas de realidad virtual haciendo turismo teleconsulta con el médico como ha hecho Madrid certificado digital para que saques papeles en tu casa en eso ahorrarán energía pero el los derivados del petróleo no pueden se volverá al cañamo lino lana esparto para enseres ropa ....



Métodos de control social y eugenesia lo llaman algunos. Pero qué sabré yo...
Bueno, te dejo que me voy a poner la dosis de refuerzo del covid. Aunque desde la tercera no levanto cabeza.


----------



## serie de netflix (6 Ene 2023)

RFray dijo:


> No, el campo no da para sostener a toda la gente que vive en Españita. En los tiempos de los bisabuelos que vivían del campo España tenía 20 - 25 millones de habitantes menos, y aún así se pasaba penuria.
> 
> Ah, y casi nadie tenía caballo ni mulo, solo la gente con más posibles, y lo mismo para los burros de una cierta calidad.



En los tiempos de los bisabuelos los medios eran muchisimo mas atrasados y rudimentarios, pero mucho


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

serie de netflix dijo:


> En los tiempos de los bisabuelos los medios eran muchisimo mas atrasados y rudimentarios, pero mucho



Turiel también lo ha dicho en España sin combustibles fósiles hay para sostener a 25 millones tal vez 30 con mucha suerte y mejores métodos más de eso no


----------



## serie de netflix (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Turiel también lo ha dicho en España sin combustibles fósiles hay para sostener a 25 millones tal vez 30 con mucha suerte y mejores métodos más de eso no



Sin tanta penuria como en la epoca esa, ahora hay medios y conocimientos. Lo que sobran son muchas bocas, sobretodo foráneas


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

serie de netflix dijo:


> Sin tanta penuria como en la epoca esa, ahora hay medios y conocimientos. Lo que sobran son muchas bocas, sobretodo foráneas



Digo yo que si seremos pobres porque lo seremos nivel de vida africano años 40 50 la gente esa se volverá a sus países


----------



## Shudra (6 Ene 2023)

Según este trozo de mierda salimos de esta con feminismo y socialismo. Lo de siempre, vamos. Solo la izquierda nos salvará, alabada sea la izquierda.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

elviejo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con la crisis de civilización, también con las terribles y erroneas soluciones que se están planteando, pero no en las causas.
> 
> Creo que como he dicho en mi otro mensaje extrañamente la sociedad va a morir de éxito por los avances tecnológicos que hacen que la fuerza de trabajo humana sea innecesaria.



Sí, pero con matices.

1- En teoría, las máquinas venían a hacer más cómoda la vida de los humanos.

2- Luego lo que en realidad sucedió es que se crearon una inmensidad de trabajos CON MÁQUINAS (cadenas de montaje infrahumanizantes, por ejemplo; murieron o enfermaron millones de trabajadores en la Revolución Industrial). El taylorismo que sigue vigente (para "maximizar la productividad").

3- En el mundo rural (otro ejemplo) el hecho de adquirir tractores te llevaba a pedir préstamos para pagarlos, es decir, te obligaba a trabajar más, y además el tractor nunca era tuyo.

4- Ahora estamos viendo que con la tecnificación-digitalización masiva (ahora sí) se empieza a no necesitar mano de obra.

5- Lo que vemos, por tanto, es que* la tecnificación dentro de un sistema ESTATOCAPITALISTA nunca ha tenido en cuenta para nada al SER HUMANO*, ni cuando lo enfermaba-mataba, ni cuando lo metía en deudas y lo embargaba, ni cuando lo hacía y hace trabajar más que sin máquinas, ni cuando, finalmente, prescinde de él.

Todo funciona en base a RAZÓN DE ESTADO y RAZÓN DEL CAPITAL. Es decir, todo funciona de forma mecanicista y según el interés de las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

La tecnificación no es cosa de productividad, sino sobre todo de CONTROL Y DOMINACIÓN.

Y esa realidad es la que siempre se ha dado y se dará mientras la totalidad de la existencia del pueblo sea dirigida por dichas minorías de poderosos y expertos.

*EL ESTADO CREÓ EL CAPITALISMO*

¿Por qué hay tanta gente que se droga y cada vez más? ¿Por qué tanta gente se alcoholiza? ¿Por qué hay tanta gente, sobre todo mujeres, que se inflan a ansiolíticos y psicofármacos? ¿Por qué tanta gente se suicida y cada vez más?

La mayor parte de todos ellos no están en el paro, sino que TRABAJAN.

La modernidad del ESTADO, del CAPITALISMO y del TRABAJO ASALARIADO nos está MATANDO por falta de CONVIVENCIA, por falta de HUMANIDAD.

¿Por qué?

Porque el ESTADO, el CAPITALISMO y el TRABAJO ASALARIADO son vectores de TIRANÍA, tanto por separado, como sobre todo juntos, que es como van siempre.


----------



## Charbonnier (6 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Está claro que la agenda es llevarnos hacia el peak oil, sea por causas ficticias o reales.
> 
> Recordad, que paralizaron la economía global dos años, por un resfriado. Por lo que a las elites, que algo tenga fundamento real o no, se la suda.
> 
> ...



De ruralismo poco o nada. El campo, como toda la vida se ha llamado, está muerto. Ya está medio muerto y le falta la puntilla. Esos términos de lo rural y la España vaciada, son eso, términos que avisan de la muerte y la justificación "de lo hemos intentado", una mera apariencia, un engaño. Se llama "el campo". 

Grandes empresas manejarán los cultivos y la ganaderia. Todo industrializado. 

Esto va de concentrar a la gente en ciudades, más barato y mucho más fácil de manejar. 

La España vaciada, dicen. Hay que ser muy sinverguenza. Me produce repulsa ese término. Es un engaño mayúsculo. 

Esto es lo mismo que cuando se desmantelo la industria en España, que lo llamaron reconversion industrial y la gente se lo creyó. Tres se hicieron ricos y casi 40 millones más pobres.


----------



## chortinator (6 Ene 2023)

Se equivoca es mucho peor.

La poblacion mundial en la caida del imperio romano, que podria ser como maximo mil millones, si llegaba....

Actualmente somos 8000 millones, y con una europa que aplaude con las orejas su exterminio, asi que la situacion es mucho peor


----------



## VHS (6 Ene 2023)

Otra vez el plasta este


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

Europa ha sido grande, A PESAR DE todas las creaciones del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, porque todo eso son creaciones del PODER, de los EXPERTOS.

Europa ha sido grande gracias a la CULTURA POPULAR que surgió precisamente de esa época que TODAS las minorías poderhabientes tildan de edad oscura y de retroceso, la ALTA EDAD MEDIA, y en concreto la HISPANA (que no "española"). Incluso la Iglesia sólo saca pecho de "sus logros" a partir de cuando ésta ya tuvo mucho poder (baja edad media en adelante).

La Alta Edad Media fue una ventana de libertad para los pueblos porque dejó de existir el PODER CONCENTRADO TIRÁNICO de ROMA. Por eso nos dicen que llegó el feudalismo malvado... que lo fue, pero fue PODER DESCONCENTRADO, por tanto incapaz de ser TOTALITARIO-TIRÁNICO-MASIVO como sí es todo imperio, como así fue ROMA.

Y eso donde hubo tal feudalismo, que no fue en toda Europa (el peor feudalismo fue del río ELBA hacia el este), y menos aún en la Península Ibérica.

Precisamente los que nos han hecho creer que la Edad Media era peor que ahora en cuanto a libertad (y tiempo libre, por ejemplo) son las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL y su sistema educativo OBLIGATORIO (con el que adoctrinar a los niños y jóvenes).

Es el mito (TIMO) del feudalismo, como algo horrible (y que además nunca se dio como tal en la Península Ibérica).

En el siglo XII había más libertad y preparación que ahora...

La mayor parte de los campesinos eran libres, sólo el 20% pertenecía al señorío (el feudalismo no existió como tal en Iberia). Por otro lado, en lo que concierne a LIBERTAD de facto, incluso los campesinos propiedad del "señor", disponían de mucho más tiempo libre y sin vigilancia y SIN ADOCTRINAMIENTO, que cualquier urbanita del siglo XXI. Un campesino sólo tenía media hora al día de adoctrinamiento, la misa... y en el ámbito de los campesinos libres (la mayoría) incluso podían cambiar al cura por otro si el sermón no les gustaba.

Además, los campesinos pagaban pocos impuestos, entre los cuales el más importante era el DIEZMO, que, como su propio nombre indica, era el 10% de su producción (impuesto tampoco autóctono, sino carolingio)... impuesto que se saltaban fácilmente al no existir los sistemas de control actuales (sobreproducían un 10% más y seguían quedándose con el 100% que necesitaban). Ahora el fisco NOS ROBA, sumando todos los conceptos, hasta un 80% de nuestros ingresos.

Lo que define al ser humano (de calidad) no es la comodidad (propia de la modernidad), sino la LIBERTAD, la VERDAD y el AMOR.
La modernidad (la comodidad, física y sobe todo mental, la más nociva de todas) HA DESTRUIDO AL SER HUMANO... y el que no lo vea es precisamente porque está destruido (o porque es COBARDE y no soporta la VERDAD, que viene a ser lo mismo: infrahumano).

Para eso sirve el (FALSO) concepto de PROGRESO que el sistema educativo y el adoctrinamiento masivo nos han inoculado en el cerebro... para que todo el mundo abrace el presente y el futuro por llegar aunque esté bastante claro que estamos a dos metros del despeñadero de la infrahumanidad.

Por eso todo el mundo (TODO EL MUNDO, de izquierdas o de derechas, todos tecnófilos, todos bienestaristas, todos cientifistas, todos hedonistas, todos progresistas en el sentido no político del término), cuando discuten o quieren criticar a alguien, recurren a la muletilla "*claro, tú quieres que volvamos a la Edad Media*"... tal es el grado de manipulación mental y engaño sistemático de la cuna a la tumba.

Y es que la REALIDAD es que en la Alta Edad Media (que nos la esconden y camuflan y demonizan mezclándola con la Baja Edad Media, la cual ya supuso de nuevo el ascenso del PODER de las minorías poderhabientes y el aparato de Estado), al menos en lo que se refiere a los pueblos de la mitad norte de la Península Ibérica, fue la época de mayores libertades y progreso real (progreso en la calidad y cualidad humana) de la historia de la humanidad.

Si para determinar si la época en la que vivimos es la mejor o la peor lo hacemos en base a vivir o morir, no hay debate posible; como tampoco lo hay si lo reducimos a comodidad-incomodidad.

No, lo que define al ser humano, lo que le diferencia de los animales, es su conciencia, la conciencia de existir, los animales no saben que existen.
A partir de ahí viene todo lo demás, y de todo lo demás lo más importante es la VERDAD y LA LIBERTAD... con el añadido del AMOR: amor por la verdad y amor por la libertad... y amor por los iguales.

Si amamos la verdad no deberíamos creernos el falso concepto de progreso, y si no nos creemos ese falso concepto no nos podemos creer la historia oficial, que supuestamente es lineal en cuanto a "progreso", siempre hacia "mejor". Pero, aún creyéndonos todo eso, habría que preguntarse ¿mejor en qué? Pero si nos hacemos esa pregunta, volvemos al punto de partida: Debería ser de cajón puntuar como "bueno" o como "mejor" todo aquello que ELEVE la condición humana, y no aquello que la REBAJA. ¿Lo hacemos así? Todo indica que no.

El 99% de las cosas que se valoran como "positivas" (como "progreso") en realidad INFRAHUMANIZAN, y lo hacen en el sentido ya expuesto: en cuanto a verdad, en cuanto a libertad, y en cuanto al desarrollo de TODAS las capacidades humanas. Dentro de esas capacidades, claro está, está la capacidad de hacer el MAL... pero el urbanita medio del siglo XXI ni siquiera es capaz de hacer el MAL... simplemente se limita a hacer lo que le dicen que tiene que hacer (sea bueno, malo o regular); es un ser programado, sin ninguna capacidad VOLITIVA (de la voluntad); sin capacidad de discernimiento de la realidad, ni acerca del bien y del mal, llegando incluso a interpretarlo todo al revés.

Siempre nos han dicho que el pueblo no vale nada, que somos basura (ahora debe ser que somos basura que ha "progresado", claro), y que sólo unas minorías inteligentes deben decidir todo (El ESTADO y las castas de expertos), y de tanto insistir con ello nos lo hemos creído y ahora es verdad, ahora ya sí; ahora ya no valemos para nada, pero no siempre fue así, al contrario. En el pasado eran precisamente las minorías poderhabientes las que, de facto, eran ignorantes e incultas y necesitaban al pueblo para salir adelante... y era el pueblo el que tenía todos los conocimientos, la experiencia y la cultura necesarios para salir adelante. *Cualquier campesino del siglo XII tenía el 80% de las destrezas y conocimientos necesarios para su vida, y el 20% restante lo conseguía de sus iguales; no necesitaba nada de las minorías poderhabientes, al contrario, eran éstas las que necesitaban al PUEBLO y vivían gracias al PUEBLO.*

Por contra, ahora, *el urbanita de a pie no sabe hacer prácticamente nada de las tareas necesarias para su subsistencia. No tiene ninguna destreza más que las repetitivas e infrahumanizantes de su trabajo asalariado. *Y para qué hablar de cultura autocreada: antes el pueblo era CREADOR DE CULTURA mientras que ahora, CERO, NADA, sólo se limita a CONSUMIR culturas embrutecedoras además creadas por otros, en muchos casos a miles de kms. de distancia (o por expertos).

Cuanto más se automatice todo, más baja el valor del humano, hasta hacerse innecesario...
*Las máquinas no hacen la vida humana mejor, sino que la hacen prescindible.*

Todo ello en el caso de que realmente las máquinas pudieran hacer todo y el humano nada; pero no es así.

La realidad es que las máquinas no han conseguido que el trabajo sea menos duro, sino que se han creado trabajos con máquinas, trabajos nuevos que antes no existían y que son PENOSOS en cuanto degradación humana (cadenas de fabricación, informática 24h, transportes 24h, etc.)

Un informático al uso, o un ingeniero nuclear son seres mutilados, absorbidos por su trabajo, nulos en el resto de facetas de la vida. Y como esos, LA MAYORÍA. Por ejemplo, una cajera de supermercado, trabajando con la máquina registradora y el TPV: la viva cara de la INFRAHUMANIDAD.

Pero claro, como nos han contando que cualquier tiempo pasado fue peor, pues admitimos nuestra esclavitud y degradación sin rechistar...

*No importa en qué trabajes, tienes menos vacaciones que un campesino de la edad media

¿Sabes cuántas horas trabajaba un campesino de la Edad Media?

Estamos trabajando el doble que los campesinos de la Edad Media*

Y eso los campesinos del señor (feudal)*,* que también *es mentira que fueran todos*, sino que eran sólo una minoría... ya que la mayoría eran campesinos libres (al menos, repito, en la Península Ibérica).

Lo determinante es la LIBERTAD DE CONCIENCIA, todo lo demás pende de ella. Y es en el siglo XXI cuando menos libertad de conciencia hay; sin ella nuestra percepción de la realidad y nuestra capacidad de discernimiento son escasas, y por tanto insuficientes para saber si somos esclavos o no. La tecnología es la que ha permitido camuflar el sistema de dominación, haciéndonos creer que somos libres y no esclavos. El resultado es que cuando creemos darnos cuenta de algo que no nos gusta y buscamos otras opciones, las que encontramos también forman parte del sistema. ¿Dónde está la libertad? Y si aun con todo, alcanzamos a descubrir otras opciones diferentes, "casualmente" están prohibidas, de forma explícita o implícita.

En resumen, incluso aquel campesino del señor feudal, que no estaba entre los más LIBRES de entonces, era, FISCALMENTE, MÁS LIBRE QUE NOSOTROS AHORA, y eso no era DEFRAUDAR AL FISCO, entre otras razones porque era un fisco ilegítimo; también el de ahora, con la diferencia de que nosotros lo aplaudimos, mientras que los campesinos de entonces lo tenían bastante claro: los recaudadores de impuestos al servicio de la corona o del señor feudal eran el enemigo.

Lo de los servicios que recibimos a cambio (que es el mantra de los BIENESTARISTAS, de izquierdas y derechas, ojo) es materia de otro debate, pero que en realidad es el mismo: todos los servicios que necesitemos debemos autoproporcionárnoslos, no delegar en minorías y castas de expertos que decidan por todos el total de nuestra existencia.

¿Seguimos insistiendo en que somos mejores y más inteligentes que en el pasado?.

Ahora nos creemos más libres pagando un 40% formal en impuestos (que es un 80% real fáctico). Eso en materia económica; en otras materias, por ejemplo el ADOCTRINAMIENTO, repitamos: en aquél "oscuro" pasado los campesinos tenían media hora al día, era la misa, y no iban todos a ella; y si no les gustaba lo que les contaba el cura lo sustituían por otro; no estaban sujetos al CLERO. Hablo de la alta edad media y en el mundo rural, otra cosa era las ciudades o villas, que como siempre, y al contrario de lo que nos venden han sido y son (las ciudades) EL ORIGEN DEL MAL Y DE TODOS LOS SISTEMAS DE DOMINACIÓN Y SOMETIMIENTO.

¿Qué adoctrinamiento tenemos ahora en el siglo XXI? prácticamente 24 horas al día: prensa, radio, televisión, internet, teléfono, publicidad, etc. etc. etc. Alguno dirá, _oye, incluyes tecnologías, y éstas, per se, no son adoctrinadoras_. A lo cual debo responder que EL MEDIO ES EL MENSAJE: el mero hecho depender 100% 24 horas al día de tecnologías, por muy buenas que sean (¿lo son?) ya es indicativo del adoctrinamiento y degradación superlativos.

*No idealizo el pasado. Cierto es que la historia de la humanidad es una historia llena de sangre y tiranías, pero también hay que aceptar que la historia no es lineal y que ha habido lapsos espacio-temporales, entre los que se encuentra la Alta Edad Media Hispana, en los que las gentes crearon sociedades que, con sus defectos, eran sustantivamente más LIBRES que las inmediatamente anteriores y posteriores.

Sí, aquello fue una REVOLUCIÓN... y esto es lo que, unos y otros, POR TODOS LOS MEDIOS, llevan siglos ocultándonos. La forma de ocultarlo es creando el falso debate (mil falsos debates) empezando por el falso debate ESTADO CONTRA CAPITALISMO, cuando el capitalismo (**que es una creación del ESTADO, y no su enemigo**) es precisamente la herramienta que ha hecho posible el actual sistema de dominación basado en la tecnología.*

La perfección no existe en la condición humana, y si alguien la busca es precisamente la MODERNIDAD, prometiendo PARAÍSOS TERRENALES por medio de la RAZÓN Y LA TECNOLOGÍA (ya vemos los resultados), y no las sociedades tradicionales de esa época y en ese lugar.

Lo de que en el pasado eran fanáticos es otra invención generalizadora, los habría, como en todo tiempo y lugar (así es la condición humana), pero precisamente por vivir en comunidades PEQUEÑAS y autogobernadas, era imposible que el fanático de turno llegara a tener tal poder con el que someter al pueblo. Ahora comparad eso con países "democráticos" (ja) del siglo XXI en los que las minorías poderhabientes tienen más poder que jamás en la historia de la humanidad, hasta el punto de que cualquier político, gran empresario o banquero tiene, DE FACTO, más poder que un emperador romano (por no decir que también menos riesgo para su integridad física).

Por desgracia la vida rural fue destruida adrede, y ahora en los pueblos medianos o grandes hay tanta o más degradación que en las grandes ciudades... Sólo queda algo de vida decente, hermosa, y más o menos libre, en las pequeñas aldeas pobladas por ancianos. En 10 años todo eso habrá desaparecido; en 20 años la mitad de la población de toda España ya será inmigrante; y en 40 años los autóctonos serán un 30% (la mitad ancianos).

Y todo ello es debido a la COSMOSVISIÓN de la modernidad, la cual, entre otras muchas cosas hiper nocivas, incluye la DELEGACIÓN DE LA TOTALIDAD DE LA EXISTENCIA EN CASTAS DE EXPERTOS Y MINORÍAS PODERHABIENTES.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

Carta de un amigo sobre la sociedad rural popular tradicional: “Un modo de vivir, de pensar, de sent


Carta de un amigo sobre la sociedad rural popular tradicional: “Un modo de vivir, de pensar, de sentir, de ser” Hola, Félix Te envío estas palabras, no para deleites nostálgicos, pues añorar tanto el pasado puede conducirnos a pegarnos un tiro; tampoco para presumir de "otro mundo" que conocí...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Michael_Knight (6 Ene 2023)

Buena paja mental se hace con lo de que le vamos a hacer la guerra a Marruecos por los recursos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (6 Ene 2023)

Nos han capado a 80 años...


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Buena paja mental se hace con lo de que le vamos a hacer la guerra a Marruecos por los recursos




Marruecos no dice el lo ha dicho varias veces Argelia y otros paises que tienen petroleo en el norte de africa.

Argelia ha aumentado su presupuesto militar algo le habra llegado.


----------



## Palpatine (6 Ene 2023)

Este chupapollas del nwo de anglosion dice lo que le dice que diga los seguidores de yahve/satanas


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

Es curioso, por no decir patético (e hilarante) comprobar como tanto los ultracatólicos (liberales y no liberales), como los ultraprogres, como los ultranazis, son TECNOENTUSIASTAS-CIENTIFISTAS (cosmovisión del progreso material infinito).

La única diferencia entre ellos es que ahora los progres son *cientifistas decrecentistas, *es decir, que aplauden que el "decrecimiento" sea dirigido por el mismo dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (y sus castas de expertos-científicos) que nos ha llevado a la situación actual.

Y más patético aún: se pasan la vida discutiendo entre ellos, al mismo tiempo que les parece bien delegar la totalidad de su existencia en las castas de expertos del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

¿Por qué gastar mi tiempo en asuntos que no son de mi incumbencia, habida cuenta de que yo mismo no quiero que sean de mi incumbencia, porque estoy de acuerdo en que la totalidad de mi existencia sea dirigida por las castas de expertos del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL?

Es absurdo. Es infantil. Significa que soy infantil o tengo la mente trastornada. Vivo en un pura disonancia cognitiva. Hago de la contradicción la base de mi existencia... y, ADEMÁS, me enorgullezco de ello (y ojito con el que me afee la conducta).


----------



## Charbonnier (6 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> *Cuando tú eras joven las cosas avanzaban de una manera y ahora ya no. *
> Superadlo de una puta vez: las cosas son como son hasta que ya no dan para más.
> 
> La masa forestal que se ha recuperado desde entonces es irrelevante porque su calidad es ínfima, tanto a nivel de biotopo como a nivel de biomasa. Un bosque viejo es un patrimonio irreemplazable, una plétora de eucaliptos, en cambio, no pasa de ser el monocultivo accidental de una especie invasora que está arrasando el medioambiente y extenuando los sustratos base. El papel que se ha dejado de emplear ha sido reemplazado por una plétora de máquinas que, en su totalidad, resulta que consumen mucha más energía y recursos que el papel de toda la vida.
> ...



Cuando en Asia apliquen este cuento en vez de a no se, solo a 400 millones de europeos, seguimos la conversación. 
Mientras tanto no cuela. 
Y lo del cambio climático no cuela ni con calzador. 
Todas esas manías se curan bien viajando, bien mirando que hacen los de arriba. 
Y nunca fiandose de un vocero.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Buena paja mental se hace con lo de que le *vamos *a hacer la guerra a Marruecos por los recursos



Plural de autoría: VAMOS.

Esté o no en lo cierto Turiel, lo cierto es que la guerra la haría el ESTADO, no tú.
A no ser que te mimetices con el ESTADO, y todo lo que haga éste es como si lo hicieras tú... Imagino que de llegar la guerra, tú serías el primero en la línea del frente, y no saldrías corriendo... ¿O acaso tu mimetización y servilismo con el ESTADO es sólo para lo "bueno" o lo que tú crees que es "bueno"?

Digresión acerca del ESTADO:

Ortega y Gasset es alabado (o no criticado, y mucho menos demonizado) por casi todas las corrientes ideológicas.... ¿por qué será?

Ortega y Gasset:
“_*En España no ha habido apenas feudalismo; sólo que esto, lejos de ser una virtud, fue nuestra primera gran desgracia y la causa de todas las demás*_" [desgracia para las élites, de las que se sentía parte]

En varias de sus obras Ortega se entristece de que la ruralidad ibérica sea tan amante de su libertad, rechace la jerarquía y miren como un igual a la gente que tiene por encima. Para él, el problema estriba en “_*que es un país donde la masa es incapaz de prestar adoración al superior*_”... “_*Las masas se han hecho indóciles frente a las minorías; no las obedecen, no las siguen, no las respetan, sino que, por el contrario, las dan de lado y las suplantan*_”.

Pasó Ortega cinco años de su vida en Alemania y quedó enamorado del respeto servil que encontró de la masa a los Heer (señores). Le fascinó observar, el cómo la élite universitaria alemana entre la que vivió, apreciaba fervorosamente el Manu Smriti (código de Manú) escrito por los indios arios, que codifica el sistema de castas hereditario y las etapas de la vida de los nacidos dos veces (miembros de las tres castas superiores). Insiste en sus escritos en que se necesita importar a la España plebeya la actitud de reverencia sincera que observó en el pueblo alemán hacia los ricos, poderosos y funcionarios. En sus años en Alemania quedará encandilado en especial por Hegel y Nietzsche.

Ortega apreciará reverencialmente al filósofo alemán Hegel (1770-1831). De él aprenderá que el Estado es nada menos que das irdische-Göttliche, esto es, “lo terrenal divino”. “_*Todo lo que el hombre es, se lo debe al Estado; sólo dentro de él tiene su ser. Todo el valor que el hombre posee, toda su realidad espiritual la tiene a través del Estado*_”, “*toda actividad tiene su principio y su ejecución en la unidad decisiva de un Jefe*”, “_*en el Estado es donde se realiza concreta y positivamente la libertad*_”, dirá Hegel.

La misma idea fuerza planteada por Nietzsche en cuanto a la educación será planteada por Ortega y Gasset cuando hable de su “*pedagogía social como programa político*”, del “*Estado como educador social*” o de la “_*nacionalización de las masas*_”. En Los problemas nacionales y la juventud Ortega dirá que: _*“la masa-pueblo vegeta de una manera infrahumana, necesita de los pocos, de los elegidos, de las aristocracias morales para que concreten y orienten su volición hacia un ideal social determinado*_”. “_*El Estado y no el pueblo es el único ente con legitimidad para ejercer la educación de sus miembros… El Estado ha de ser el centro de la energía ciudadana y sólo a través de él se debe dar la actividad social de moralización de la comunidad*_”.

Ortega habla de la necesidad de un Estado más poderoso que obligue, de una vez, a las gentes del campo a arrodillarse ante los aristoi o minorías selectas, como él las llamaba. Había que hacer olvidar al ibérico rústico y montaraz, mediante el control férreo de la escuela obligatoria, sus tradiciones concejiles, colectivistas, comunales y comunitarias de las que ya nos habló, por ejemplo, en sus investigaciones etnográficas, el aragonés Joaquín Costa.

Ortega, que identifica “vida local” con “vida no nacional” dice que “_*el localismo en que vive de hecho España no puede aprovecharse directamente para fines nacionales*_ [léase estatales]”.

La resistencia vigorosa de la sociedad rural hispánica ha sido un freno y un lastre pesadísimo para el desarrollo del poder imperial del Estado español y así lo remarcó Ortega. Ortega añorará el verdadero feudalismo que se desplegó del río Elba hacia oriente en el que había obediencia y respeto del Knecht (siervo) al Herr (señor). Propondrá importar ese espíritu para conseguir moldear las almas y las mentes de las masas ibéricas con el fin de elevar al Estado y al Capital hacia cotas más elevadas.

Esto está casi conseguido hoy en día.

Que del río Elba hacia Lisboa no haya habido necesidad de abolir la esclavitud en ningún momento de la historia desde el siglo V hacia nuestros días es por un motivo: porque no existía y fue abolida por las gentes de nuestra ruralidad; esto le descomponía sobremanera a nuestro “gran” pensador (Ortega es festejado, alabado y ensalzado por toda la actual élite política y social; centenares y centenares de calles, colegios, institutos, centros culturales, premios, una poderosa fundación… llevan su nombre).

Recomendó Ortega y Gasset a los dirigentes del Estado militarizar el campo y convertir al Ejército y al funcionariado en el centro de la vida nacional. Explicó que lo más urgente para combatir el pensamiento aldeano era “_*germanizar España*_”. También quería expresar lo mismo cuando insistía en la necesidad de “_*europeizar España*_”.

Para Ortega el ejército estatal era, textualmente, _*“una de las creaciones más maravillosas de la espiritualidad humana*_”. En el ejército del Estado veía “_*la acumulación de altísimas virtudes y de genialidad*_”. Consideraba a “_*la guerra un motor biológico y un impulso espiritual que son altos valores de la humanidad*_” y a la imposición por la fuerza de las armas “_*no una fuerza bruta, sino fuerza espiritual*_”.

Sobre el pueblo y las gentes populares decía: “_*el Estado debe ser el Todo, el pueblo no debe actuar por sí mismo. La misión del pueblo es comprender que ha venido al mundo para ser dirigido, influido, representado, organizado. Pero, se ha de insistir, que no ha venido al mundo para hacer todo esto por sí. Se ha de referir la vida de la masa a la instancia superior, constituida por las minorías excelentes*_”.

El Cronista oficial del Estado español en los años del franquismo, Victor Ruiz Albéniz (1885- 1954), inspirado por los escritos de Ortega y Gasset, en su libro La conquista de Vizcaya propone establecer por ley un mínimo de dos “_*castas” sociales: la primera la de los militares, ricos y altos funcionarios. Y la segunda la de “los que quedan en obligación y servidumbre para con ellos*_”

Extraído de *REPICO CAMPANAS, LLAMANDO AL COMBATE.*


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Ene 2023)

De ahí la invasión bárbara que estamos viviendo!! todo tiene sentido!!


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

El trabajo nos está matando







www.lideditorial.com





Incluso los que se dan cuenta de que el TRABAJO NOS ESTÁ MATANDO no se enteran de nada... y el objetivo de sus libros es, cito la reseña:

_En El trabajo nos está matando, Pfeffer, a través de ejemplos y casos reales de todo el mundo, expone la verdad sobre el mundo laboral moderno: el trabajo está matando a la gente y nadie hace nada para evitarlo. Para ello, *ofrece orientación y soluciones prácticas para que todos nosotros, empleados, empleadores y políticos, podamos mejorar el bienestar en el lugar de trabajo para que sea más humano y saludable.*_

¿Se puede ser más cándido? Es difícil.

Si los pocos que se dan cuenta de las cosas, son ante todo y por encima de todo, estatocapitalistas y bienestaristas, poco hay que hacer.

Mientras formes parte del problema, no podrás formar parte de la solución.

Lo más grave de todo lo que sucede no es ni la energía ni el cambio climático (sean verdaderos o falsos esos problemas) sino los HUMANOS, cada día que pasa más y más DEGRADADOS (por el no uso de todas sus capacidades, por haber delegado la totalidad de su existencia en castas de expertos).

Me hacen gracia (risa triste) los progre-izquierdistas cuando citan despectivamente las palabras de Millán Astray: _*¡Muera la inteligencia! ¡Viva la muerte!*_

Los progres (igual que los fachas, todos delegacionistas de la totalidad de su existencia en el PODER) dicen sin decir: *¿Pensar?... que piensen otros *(los expertos, los científicos).

Los progres, por tanto, en los hechos, *también *están diciendo, mejor dicho, gritando (escupiendo en la cara de los demás), ahora desde el PODER (y/o desde la superioridad moral) _*¡Muera la inteligencia! ¡Viva la muerte!*_


----------



## ElPajaroEspino (6 Ene 2023)

El 90% de los burbujos sois una panda de retrasados profundos. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe que lo que este pollo grita a lo cuatro vientos son obviedades


----------



## Rocker (6 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El planeta se agota. No solo en cuestión de combustibles, sino en lo que a su capacidad e regeneración se refiere. Y también en lo que se refiere a fosfatos y otros fertilizantes o en lo que se refiere a metales.



Hay veces que pienso que sí, pero últimamente creo más la vertiente de que es todo una farsa, y son intereses creados. El mundo está desahitado de personas por mucho que hayamos crecido tanto en población los últimos 60 años.
La vida media de una persona suele ser 75 años como mucho. Hay muy pocos que pasan los 90, y muchísimos que se quedan por el camino antes de los 50 años.

Hay poco más de 60 millones de personas millonarias en todo el mundo. Y se espera que haya 85 millones de millonarios para 2026. Hemos superado los 8 billones de población en el mundo. Los occidentales y en concreto los europeos no tenemos un nivel de vida a todo trapo. 
En todo caso donde más millonarios hay en el mundo es en USA.

Que le cuenten la película de que consumimos y contaminamos mucho a Dicaprio, Briatore, Bill Gates y Jeff Bezos, y luego ya si eso hablamos.
Sigue habiendo infinidad de tierra para extraer recursos y para cultivar, reservas naturales, bosques protegidos para conservar la biodiversidad, etc. 
No me creo nada, absolutamente nada del miedo que nos intentan vender.


----------



## Top5 (6 Ene 2023)

Feynman dijo:


> El coste monetario de la extracción de un bien, materiales o energía, está relacionado con la disponibilidad energética para extraerlo, refinarlo, moldeando y distribuirlo.
> 
> Pero *por más dinero que metas, si la energía disponible es cada vez menor, vas a tener cada vez menos recursos disponibles. Ya sea materias primas o energía. (A)*
> 
> Por cierto,* veo a Turiel más apocalíptico de lo normal, hablando de guerras y que la UE va a conquistar Áfrika (B)*



A) Estoy completamente de acuerdo.

(B) No se que van a opinar los africanos _que dejaron pasar_ a Europa de manera tan abundante por la supuesta baja reproducción del autóctono...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Qué matraca dais algunos con el malthusianismo!
> Es obvio que la población humana no puede crecer hasta el infinito. Creció enormemente en los últimos años debido a la abundancia del petróleo barato. No hubiera podido darse un crecimiento humano tan grande si no hubiera sido por esa fuente barata de energía.
> Pero el petróleo se agota. Sea de origen biótico o abiótico, se agota.
> Y no pasa solo con el petróleo. Se agotan también metales como el cobre, fundamentales para infinidad de aparatos electrónicos y para el coche eléctrico, por ejemplo o las líneas de alta tensión, por poner otro ejemplo.
> ...



Lo del crecimiento infinito sólo pasa en tu imaginación, deberías informarte sobre la transición demográfica.

Respecto al agotamiento del petróleo, lleva un siglo agotándose en un plazo de diez años.

La edad del cobre no se acabó por agotamiento del cobre.


----------



## alb. (6 Ene 2023)

Feynman dijo:


> ¿Qué fuentes de energía reemplazan al petróleo? Además, esas otras fuentes de energía están subvencionadas por el petróleo, ya que para extrer los materiales necesarios para su creación, su construcción, su distribución y su montaje, se necesita maquinaria que funciona con petróleo.



Esta tontería se repite como un mantra como si tuviera algún fundamento.

Los requerimientos de fósiles de las energías renovables son 2 ordenes de magnitud inferiores al de los fósiles.

Para generar 1KWh en una central térmica de carbón se consumen 11MJ de fósiles( carbón, petróleo y gas natural). Para generar 1KWh con eólica solo se requieren 0,16MJ.


----------



## HaCHa (6 Ene 2023)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Cuando en Asia apliquen este cuento en vez de a no se, solo a 400 millones de europeos, seguimos la conversación.
> Todas esas manías se curan bien viajando, bien mirando que hacen los de arriba.
> Y nunca fiandose de un vocero.



Stupendo. Sobre todo si el vocero es un cuñao de tu calibre, así lobotomizado por la propaganda y las subnormaladas.
Mira el ritmo al que "en Asia se aplican ese cuento", imbécil:







Y si preguntas en Google por los datos actualizados verás que ya es oficial que China prohibe los térmicos en 2030 y muchas otras cosas por el estilo:









Ahora China le dice adiós a los autos a gasolina y diésel - ExpokNews


El país trabaja en un plan para prohibir la producción y venta de estos vehículos ¡Entérate de los detalles!




www.expoknews.com






https://www.prensa-latina.cu/2021/11/24/capital-india-prohibe-entrada-de-vehiculos-de-gasolina-y-diesel










India prohíbe la venta de vehículos diésel nuevos en Delhi


El Tribunal Supremo de India ha anunciado medidas radicales para intentar paliar los altos niveles de contaminación que registra la capital, Nueva Delhi, que...




www.motorpasion.com





A ver si hacéis comentarios sobre los que al menos tengáis la menor puta idea o os hayáis molestado antes en constatar con Google.


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Esta tontería se repite como un mantra como si tuviera algún fundamento.
> 
> Los requerimientos de fósiles de las energías renovables son 2 ordenes de magnitud inferiores al de los fósiles.
> 
> ...



Claro claro la maquinaria para extraer los minerales van con agua el transporte va con agua el lubricante de los molinos van con agua


----------



## elviejo (6 Ene 2023)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Sí, pero con matices.
> 
> 1- En teoría, las máquinas venían a hacer más cómoda la vida de los humanos.
> 
> ...



Te doy thanks aunque no comparto la totalidad de la ideología que subyace en lo que expones. Evidentemente coincido en muchos puntos.

No debemos hacer un hilo offtopic pero decirte brevemente que, tal vez por falta de espacio en el texto, tú mismo tiendes a despersonalizar los estamentos que citas.

Sin duda son personas concretas los que mandan en esas instituciones. Y al ser humanos, estoy convencido que igual que hay falta de moral en algunos poderosos que conforman el sistema imperfecto, debe haber por fuerza figuras y personalidades sensatas, con ética y verdaderos valores.

Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## Top5 (6 Ene 2023)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Y cómo puedo verificar de algún modo que esa teoría sea cierta?



Sí, y además... ¿cómo podemos verificar que el petróleo se esta regenerando de manera que la extracción de este no sea un problema?

Aceptemos que existe el petróleo abiótico como una posibilidad, ¿cómo se reproduce? ¿en qué factor lo hace?

También se reproducen los peces en el océano y se necesitan paros en la pesca para que puedan rehacerse de la pesca excesiva...


----------



## EGO (6 Ene 2023)

No se porque le haceis caso al rojo de mierda de Turiel,que esta a sueldo de la agenda 2030.

Es un vocero del sistema para vender lo de siempre: escasez.


----------



## Skywalker22 (6 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Lo del crecimiento infinito sólo pasa en tu imaginación, deberías informarte sobre la transición demográfica.
> 
> Respecto al agotamiento del petróleo, lleva un siglo agotándose en un plazo de diez años.
> 
> La edad del cobre no se acabó por agotamiento del cobre.



Claro, los metales no se agotan, los fosfatos no se agotan, los suelos agrícolas no se agotan, el agua potable no se agota, ...

La transición demográfica se está dando en algunos países porque se están dando muchísimos esfuerzos por parte de los gobiernos para que así sea. India, Colombia, en general todos los países lationamericanos, ..., están haciendo muchos esfuerzos para disminuir las tasas de fertilidad.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (6 Ene 2023)

Ese ha venido a hablar de su libro.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (6 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> No se porque le haceis caso al rojo de mierda de Turiel,que esta a sueldo de la agenda 2030.
> *Es un vocero del sistema para vender lo de siempre: escasez.*



Y su libro, no te olvides de su libro €€€€


----------



## Risitas (6 Ene 2023)

Escasez?

Pero si hay mas luz que nunca, flipo con la cantidad de leds y luces que hay en hogares y la calle.


----------



## alb. (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Claro claro la maquinaria para extraer los minerales van con agua el transporte va con agua el lubricante de los molinos van con agua



No entiendes la diferencia entre 0,16 y 11. Te da lo mismo 8 que 80.

*Es la falacia de la bicicleta:*



> Adelantándome al inminente peak oil, he decidido reducir mi dependencia energética sustituyendo el coche por la bicicleta para ir a trabajar. No solo gasto menos petróleo, sino que hago ejercicio, me ahorro el gimnasio etc... en definitiva creo que todo son ventajas.
> 
> Pero hablando con los peakoilers no lo ven así, consideran que dejar el coche por la bici no solo no sirve de nada sino que es contraproducente. Tienen muchos y muy elaborados argumentos en contra de la bicicleta.
> 
> ...


----------



## EGO (6 Ene 2023)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Y su libro, no te olvides de su libro €€€€



Obviamente.

Ademas es un paguitero del CSIC,creo.

Siempre esta quitandole merito a la investigacion privada.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

elviejo dijo:


> Sin duda son personas concretas los que mandan en esas instituciones. Y al ser humanos, estoy convencido que igual que hay falta de moral en algunos poderosos que conforman el sistema imperfecto, debe haber por fuerza figuras y personalidades sensatas, con ética y verdaderos valores.
> 
> Gracias. Un saludo.



No, la limitada condición humana y la *LÓGICA DEL PODER* impiden la ética y los valores. Quizá al principio, y sólo si hay buena intención (¿la hay?), pero después el poder corrompe y no puede no corromper.

Eso hablando de personas concretas en el poder durante un tiempo concreto. Pero...

Pero las personas pasan y la institución continúa viva en el tiempo. Es por tanto la institución la que se corrompe. De tal forma que los que llegan a ella, repito, por muy buena intención que tengan, deben adaptarse a ella, y a su corrupción intrínseca. Y el que no se adapta, no es válido.

Hay que tener en cuenta, además, que el sistema actual no es de un solo PODER, sino de varias facciones de poder que luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder (teniendo todas ellas en común que su enemigo común es el PUEBLO). Es decir, que aunque por un casual, cierta élite quisiera dejar de ser corrupta y totalitaria, el resto de élites no se lo permitiría, o lucharían contra ella, y sería derrotada.

Expliquemos un poco la* LÓGICA DEL PODER*:

La gente que llega al PODER (poder político, económico, militar, etc.) no llegan porque les obliguen, sino porque quieren llegar al PODER. Esto es de cajón, pero quizá a muchos les sea imposible entenderlo.

Una vez que llegas al PODER, ¿qué haces? Pues haces lo que tienes que hacer. ¿Por qué llegar al PODER y luego no hacer lo que tienes que hacer? Sería absurdo, ¿verdad?

El que tiene el PODER, como además ha llegado hasta ahí porque HA QUERIDO, hace, POR FIN, lo que estaba deseando, que es EJERCER el PODER... y además de ejercerlo trata de perpetuarlo y perpetuarse en él.

Si en vuestro carácter, en vuestra genética, estuviera el deseo de alcanzar poder sobre los demás, y llegarais al alcanzar dicho poder, haríais lo mismo que los que ahora tienen el PODER, ya sean políticos, altos funcionarios, grandes empresarios, etc. Y no sólo vosotros, yo también, y todos los que nos leen y todo el PLANETA.

Si no somos capaces de entender todo esto, no seremos capaces nunca de interpretar correctamente la realidad, ni seremos capaces de discernir una cosa de otra, ni seremos capaces de tomar las decisiones adecuadas.

Todas las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder, y en esa lucha salen TODAS reforzadas, mientras que el PUEBLO sale cada vez más debilitado.

A efectos de PODER, es absolutamente idéntico un ESTADO NAZI que un ESTADO FEMINISTA.

Todos los que aprueban la existencia de ESTADOS (que mandan sobre MILLONES DE PERSONAS) y la existencia de EJÉRCITOS (cuanto más poderosos mejor), lo sepan o no, lo admitan o no, lo quieran o no, son CORRESPONSABLES, por ejemplo, de todas las guerras a gran escala entre ESTADOS en las que sufren y mueren MILLONES DE PERSONAS.

Toda queja y toda lagrimita que salga de un ESTATÓLATRA cuando contempla guerras como la de Ucrania, deja a esa persona como un hipócrita, un irresponsable o un canalla... a elegir, o las tres cosas al mismo tiempo.

Toda queja y toda lagrimita que salga de un ESTATÓLATRA cuando contempla como el CAPITALISMO está desmadrado, deja a esa persona como un hipócrita, un irresponsable o un canalla... a elegir, o las tres cosas al mismo tiempo. Sí queridos neoliberales que me leéis, *el CAPITALISMO, como tal, fue una creación del ESTADO*, por eso vemos que a más ESTADO (estamos ante el estado más gigante de la historia) más CAPITALISMO (estamos ante el capitalismo más atroz de la historia).

La gente ve (o debería ver) que el ESTADO y el CAPITALISMO (supuestos enemigos) crecen y crecen sin parar a costa del PUEBLO; pero no lo ven, y prefieren contentarse (o incluso sumarse) al falso debate ESTADO contra CAPITALISMO y viceversa.

Algún día lo entenderá la gente, pero será tarde (y como será tarde, preferirán no entenderlo, para irse a la tumba, mejor dicho a la fosa común de la historia, creyendo que tienen razón y que ellos no son responsables de nada, y que la culpa siempre es de los demás).


----------



## Top5 (6 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> No entiendes la diferencia entre 0,16 y 11. Te da lo mismo 8 que 80.
> 
> *Es la falacia de la bicicleta:*



A ver, por mi parte puedes ir en bicicleta perfectamente.

El "problema" de la bicicleta es el mismo que el del coche, los productos derivados del petróleo..., la fibra de vidrio, el mantenimiento de las carreteras... el dominguero que atropella a ciclistas...

También hasta no hace tanto los chinos tenían las calles repletas de bicicletas y no utilizaban fibra de vidrio y kevlar en los cuadros de estas...
Creo que tampoco tenían necesidad de esperar a que vinieran de la otra punta del mundo -en barco- para que ellos pudieran pedalear.


----------



## Silent Weapon (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Antonio Turiel: "La escasez de energía y falta de materias primas nos aboca a una época como el fin del Imperio Romano"
> 
> 
> El físico leonés, experto en crisis energética, advierte: "El decrecimiento es imparable y nos va a llevar a una época de gran inestabilidad económica al competir por los recursos con las grandes potencias”. Además critica que “la política de Transición Energética actual es la que prefieren las...
> ...




En un rato lo leo. En 2010 vi una entrevista a un miembro destacado del Club de Roma y sus palabras fueron exactamente esas. Vivimos un hecho comparable a la caida del imperio Romano y el club de Roma se formó para gestionar està caida con el conocimiento actual. Más claro no lo puedo decir,. era en un programa de la cadena b catalana (canal 33) de aquella época. A ver si lo puedo encontrar.. Era muy revelador.


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Ene 2023)

*“La escasez de energía y falta de materias primas"...*

Una cosa es que no Haya, y otra es que no se quieran extraer...
En España queda carbon para 2 siglos...
En Canarias hay petroleo, pero no se quiere extraer...
Se lo reservan para el maricon de Marruecos, amigo intimo del maricon de la Moncloa...
En Salamanca hay uranio, pero no se extrae...
Estan esperando que Black Rock se adueñe de los derechos...

Vota PSOE


----------



## hyugaa (6 Ene 2023)

Joder ah descubierto America !!!


----------



## butricio (6 Ene 2023)

No se que esperais de un "Experto en crisis energéticas".

Experto = neoprofeta de religion estatal


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Ene 2023)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Plural de autoría: VAMOS.
> 
> Esté o no en lo cierto Turiel, lo cierto es que la guerra la haría el ESTADO, no tú.
> A no ser que te mimetices con el ESTADO, y todo lo que haga éste es como si lo hicieras tú... Imagino que de llegar la guerra, tú serías el primero en la línea del frente, y no saldrías corriendo... ¿O acaso tu mimetización y servilismo con el ESTADO es sólo para lo "bueno" o lo que tú crees que es "bueno"?
> ...



Nietzsche en ningun caso defiende el estado. Aqui lo que dice al respecto en el Zarathustra:


En algún lugar existen todavía pueblos y rebaños, pero no entre nosotros, hermanos míos: aquí hay Estados.

¿Estado? ¿Qué es eso? ¡Bien! Abridme ahora los oídos, pues voy a deciros mi palabra sobre la muerte de los pueblos.

Estado se llama el más frío de todos los monstruos fríos. Es frío incluso cuando miente; y ésta es la mentira que se desliza de su boca: «Yo, el Estado, soy el pueblo».

¡Es mentira! Creadores fueron quienes crearon los pueblos y suspendieron encima de ellos una fe y un amor: así sirvieron a la vida.

Aniquiladores son quienes ponen trampas para muchos y las llaman Estado: éstos suspenden encima de ellos una espada y cien concupiscencias.

Donde todavía hay pueblo, éste no comprende al Estado y lo odia, considerándolo mal de ojo y pecado contra las costumbres y los derechos.

Esta señal os doy: cada pueblo habla su lengua propia del bien y del mal: el vecino no la entiende. Cada pueblo se ha inventado su lenguaje propio en costumbres y derechos.

Pero el Estado miente en todas las lenguas del bien y del mal; y diga lo que diga, miente – y posea lo que posea, lo ha robado.

Falso es todo en él; con dientes robados muerde, ese mordedor. Falsas son incluso sus entrañas.

Confusión de lenguas del bien y del mal: esta señal os doy como señal del Estado. ¡En verdad, voluntad de muerte es lo que esa señal indica! ¡En verdad, hace señas a los predicadores de la muerte!

Nacen demasiados: ¡para los superfluos fue inventado el Estado!

¡Mirad cómo atrae a los demasiados! ¡Cómo los devora y los masca y los rumia!

“En la tierra no hay ninguna cosa más grande que yo: yo soy el dedo ordenador de Dios”- así ruge el monstruo. ¡Y no sólo quienes tienen orejas largas y vista corta se postran de rodillas!

¡Ay, también en vosotros, los de alma grande, susurra él sus sombrías mentiras! ¡Ay, él adivina cuáles son los corazones ricos, que con gusto se prodigan!

¡Sí, también os adivina a vosotros, los vencedores del viejo Dios! ¡Os habéis fatigado en la lucha, y ahora vuestra fatiga continúa prestando culto al nuevo ídolo!

¡Héroes y hombres de honor quisiera colocar en torno a sí el nuevo ídolo! ¡Ese frío monstruo- gusta de calentarse al sol de buenas conciencias!

Todo quiere dároslo a vosotros el nuevo ídolo, si vosotros lo adoráis: se compra así el brillo de vuestra virtud y la mirada de vuestros ojos orgullosos.

¡Quiere que vosotros le sirváis de cebo para pescar a los demasiados! ¡Sí, un artificio infernal ha sido inventado aquí, un caballo de la muerte, que tintinea con el atavío de honores divinos!

Sí, aquí ha sido inventada una muerte para muchos, la cual se precia a sí misma de ser vida: ¡en verdad, un servicio íntima para todos los predicadores de la muerte!
Estado llamo yo al lugar donde todos, buenos y malos, son bebedores de venenos: Estado, al lugar en que todos, buenos y malos, se pierden a sí mismos: Estado, al lugar donde el lento sucio de todos- se llama “la vida”.

¡Ved, pues, a esos superfluos! Roban para sí las obras de los inventores y los tesoros de los sabios: culturan llaman a su latrocinio
¡Y todo se convierten para ellos en enfermedad y molestia!

¡Ved, pues a esos superfluos! Enfermos están siempre, vomitan su bilis y lo llaman periódico. Se devoran unos a otros y ni siquiera pueden digerirse.

¡Ved, pues, a esos superfluos! Adquieren riquezas y con ello se vuelven más pobres. Quieren poder, y, en primer lugar, la palanqueta del poder, mucho dinero,- ¡esos insolventes!

¡Vedlos trepar, esos ágiles monos! Trepan unos por encima de otros, y así se arrastran al fango y a la profundidad.

Todos quieren llegar al trono: su demencia consiste en creer- ¡que la felicidad se sienta en el trono! Con frecuencia es el fango el que se sienta en el trono- y también a menudo el trono se sienta en el fango.

Dementes son para mí todos ellos y monos trepadores y fanáticos. *Su ídolo, el frío monstruo, me huele mal: me huelen todos ellos juntos, esos idólatras*.

Hermanos míos, ¿es que queréis asfixiaros con el aliento de sus hocico y de sus concupiscencias? ¡Es mejor que rompáis las ventanas y saltéis al aire libre! (…)

*Allí donde el Estado acaba comienza el hombre que no es superfluo*: allí comienza la canción del necesario, la melodía única e insustituible


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ene 2023)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Nietzsche en ningun caso defiende el estado. Aqui lo que dice al respecto en el Zarathustra:
> 
> 
> En algún lugar existen todavía pueblos y rebaños, pero no entre nosotros, hermanos míos: aquí hay Estados.
> ...



Qué bonito el final...


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

Nietzsche dijo muchas cosas, contradictorias entre sí, por eso sus citas son usadas tanto por nazis como por antinazis. Sirve para todo, para un roto y para un descosido. Es lo que tienen los charlatanes, que además llegan a la locura.


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Ene 2023)

[/QUOTE]



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Nietzsche dijo muchas cosas, contradictorias entre sí, por eso sus citas son usadas tanto por nazis como por antinazis. Sirve para todo, para un roto y para un descosido. Es lo que tienen los charlatanes, que además llegan a la locura.



Charlantan, dice.... Cuando me traigas un fragmento de nietzsche haciendo apologia del estado moderno hablamos.


----------



## pocholito (6 Ene 2023)

China sabe que se acaba el petroleo por eso quiere acapara el poco que vaya quedando y ser amo de todas las tierras raras del mundo para la electrificacion pero tambien decreceran se mantendran porque fabricaran y venderan todo lo que puedan pero el petroleo es el petroleo eso si china lo pasara mejor que europa que no lo vamos a tener tan barato.


----------



## OYeah (6 Ene 2023)

No va muy desencaminado. 

No se extrae nada importante de la tierra con pico y pala. Hasta los buscadores de oro yankis deben recurrir a maquinaria muy pesada para que les salga rentable. Hay una serie yanki por ahi sobre ellos.

Y esa maquinaria no se mueve con baterias.

Quizás el Hidrógeno por renovables sea el futuro a medio plazo, y mientras racionamiento del diesel a rajatabla. Eso supone decirle adiós a muchos coches, a muchos desplazamientos, a muchos trabajos.

Vuelve lo local y lo lógico. La Globalización de mierda neoliberal está tocada de muerte. Lo que pasa es que nos pilla con toda la maquinaria allá.

Pero se lo han llevado muerto. Que les quiten lo bailado. Se han forrado y el que venga detrás que se joda. Muy egoista, muy al estilo Burbuja, sin moral ni ética.

Y como dice Becerra: "las revoluciones no están de moda...."


----------



## OYeah (6 Ene 2023)

Glaucón dijo:


> Aquí el profesor Bastos os explica que la idea de Turiel es una auténtica estupidez.




Cito a este gordo porque el zasca que se va a llevar el capullo se va a oir en todo el orbe.

Solo un necio confunde valor y precio. Y con toda la jeta y todas las risitas con sus alumnos es lo que hace el gordo fánegas éste.

Manda cojones que sean profesores de nada. Me hago cruces. Está claro que la ideología nubla la razón.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Charlantan, dice.... Cuando me traigas un fragmento de nietzsche haciendo apologia del estado moderno hablamos.



Nietzsche, como la mayor parte de filósofos centroeuropeos de la época, era un charlatán odiador de todo y de todos, que en su caso concreto peroraba y fantaseaba con el SUPER HOMBRE, es decir, algo abstracto, por tanto, no implementable no alcanzable en los hechos.

Pero ya que me pides alguna relación de Nietzsche con el Estado moderno, te diré que el mero hecho de plantear la posibilidad de que el ser humano evolucione hacia el SUPER HOMBRE, ya deja claro que Nietzsche era en cierta medida (en toda medida) evolucionista, por tanto adscrito también la darwinismo, por más que tuviera discrepancias parciales con su amigo Darwin.

Por lo demás, todos esos filósofos e intelectuales de esa época son producto de la ILUSTRACIÓN, es decir, del sistema de ideas que da inicio al ESTADO MODERNO precisamente.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Ene 2023)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Que tio mas pelma. Aqui ya se ha hablado mil veces de la realidad (no es ninguna teoria, es real) de que el petroleo es abiotico, y surge del nucleo de la tierra espontaneamente. Pero hay intereses poderosisimos de que parezca algo finito para que el precio del mismo (y el beneficio) suban hasta el infinito.



Cada vez hay más recursos de todo tipo, los están almacenando y racionando como se hace en Cuba para mantener a todos pobres. Son señores feudales y no quieren dejar de serlo.

Putos picoileros. Magufos de mierda.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Claro, los metales no se agotan, los fosfatos no se agotan, los suelos agrícolas no se agotan, el agua potable no se agota, ...
> 
> La transición demográfica se está dando en algunos países porque se están dando muchísimos esfuerzos por parte de los gobiernos para que así sea. India, Colombia, en general todos los países lationamericanos, ..., están haciendo muchos esfuerzos para disminuir las tasas de fertilidad.



Avance técnico y tecnológico, campeón.

Respecto a la transición demográfica, ya se ve la falta que hizo de esfuerzos de bobiernos de dementes malthusianos en el RU o en España


----------



## Feynman (6 Ene 2023)

alb. dijo:


> Esta tontería se repite como un mantra como si tuviera algún fundamento.
> 
> Los requerimientos de fósiles de las energías renovables son 2 ordenes de magnitud inferiores al de los fósiles.
> 
> ...



Cuando los materiales usados en un molino de viento sean extraídos con renergias renovables, llevados a las fábricas con camiones eléctricos cuyas baterías han sido cargadas con energías renovables, ensambladas las partes con maquinaria que funciona con elctricidad renovable, las piezas llevadas al lugar de la instalación con camiones eléctricos de energías renovables y ensambladas con maquinaria que funciona con electricidad renovable, me lo creeré


----------



## das kind (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> el transporte sera mulo caballo burro



Pues a ver de dónde los sacamos, porque mulos y burros hay pocos.

Me refiero a los de 4 patas, de los de 2 hay a patadas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Antonio Turiel: "La escasez de energía y falta de materias primas nos aboca a una época como el fin del Imperio Romano"
> 
> 
> El físico leonés, experto en crisis energética, advierte: "El decrecimiento es imparable y nos va a llevar a una época de gran inestabilidad económica al competir por los recursos con las grandes potencias”. Además critica que “la política de Transición Energética actual es la que prefieren las...
> ...




Conclusión: hay que reducir la población SI o SI

También abogo por la esterilización forzosa en negrizales del tercermundo.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

Tales90 dijo:


> La gente que cojones lo va a entender entraria en modo pánico, empezaría a dar por culo a los políticos pidiendo medidas para poder mantener el coche para ir a comprar el pan a 200 metros de su casa, etc la gente no tiene ningún tipo de sentido común, los políticos actuan solo por interes y manejando a la gente como borregos y les tratan como a niños pequeños. Tu dile a un niño pequeño que no puede pillar regalo de reyes porque su padre está en paro y no hay dinero ya verás lo que pasa!!!



El articulo que encabeza este hilo, de los que se publican diariamente miles, te quita la razon. Ante un riesgo real de escasez, los politicos actuarian de manera muy diferente a la simple propaganda, y ninguno se atreveria a mentir al respecto.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> El articulo que encabeza este hilo, de los que se publican diariamente miles, te quita la razon. Ante un riesgo real de escasez, los politicos actuarian de manera muy diferente a la simple propaganda, y ninguno se atreveria a mentir al respecto.



En base a que afirmas eso? Los políticos no reconocerán la escasez ni cuando vayas a la gasolinera y no puedas echar porque no hay. Dirán que es algo temporal y pasajero, y que aplaudas a las ocho.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

Tales90 dijo:


> En base a que afirmas eso? Los políticos no reconocerán la escasez ni cuando vayas a la gasolinera y no puedas echar porque no hay. Dirán que es algo temporal y pasajero, y que aplaudas a las ocho.



me baso en que todos los dias se publican articulos diciendo que hay escasez y no pasa nada. PORQUE NO HAY ESCASEZ DE NADA. Son bulos que se inventan igual que la pandemia para tener a la gente aterrorizada y obediente. ¿Ya no te acuerdas de cuando hablaban de la escasez de trigo porque ucrania no podia exportarlo por culpa de putin? otro bulo que paso sin pena ni gloria. Aqui en el foro se abrieron hilos iguales que este, con gente histerica asegurando que se venia el guano.


----------



## Charbonnier (6 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> Stupendo. Sobre todo si el vocero es un cuñao de tu calibre, así lobotomizado por la propaganda y las subnormaladas.
> Mira el ritmo al que "en Asia se aplican ese cuento", imbécil:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318339
> ...



Ignorado quedas.

Poniendo noticias de hace años cuyo contenido no tiene que ver nada con el titular. Y cuyo contenido tampoco tiene que ver con la realidad. 

Quiere usted meter cosas que no tienen nada que ver con el timo climatico y las turoladas de Turiel el ecocomunista. 

En Asia llevan intentando prohibir determinados tipos de vehiculos por tema de contaminación al haber ciudades irrespirables, como los tuk tuk de Bangkok en la época de los motores de dos tiempos con aceite de mezcla. Por eso decia que sus manías se quitaban viajando. Vaya usted a Delhi y obtendrá respuestas de muchas cosas. 

Ignorado por manipulador. No por cuñao, ni por ignorante, que no lo eres. Por manipulador, tergiversador y aprovecharse de la ignorancia de gente humilde.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> me baso en que todos los dias se publican articulos diciendo que hay escasez y no pasa nada. PORQUE NO HAY ESCASEZ DE NADA. Son bulos que se inventan igual que la pandemia para tener a la gente aterrorizada y obediente. ¿Ya no te acuerdas de cuando hablaban de la escasez de trigo porque ucrania no podia exportarlo por culpa de putin? otro bulo que paso sin pena ni gloria. Aqui en el foro se abrieron hilos iguales que este, con gente histerica asegurando que se venia el guano.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318632



claramente la mayoría de noticias son pura basura propagandistica, pero lo que no podemos negar es que europa que no tiene recursos energeticos no puede permitirse gastar energia a los niveles que lo hace, cambiamos electrodomesticos porque se le rompe una goma y merece más la pena tirarlo y comprar otro que repararlo llamando al tecnico, el tema está en que existe un límite a gastar a lo loco, gastar como hacemos eso es lo que no tiene futuro. A lo que vamos es a una reducción del nivel de gasto de energia por persona, yo no moraria tanto lo del trigo y más el precio de un coche nuevo a ver cuanta gente podia permitirselo en España hace 20 años y cuanta ahora. No hablamos de apocalipsis, hablamos de fin de la era del consumo energetico barato.


----------



## alb. (6 Ene 2023)

Feynman dijo:


> Cuando los materiales usados en un molino de viento sean extraídos con renergias renovables, llevados a las fábricas con camiones eléctricos cuyas baterías han sido cargadas con energías renovables, ensambladas las partes con maquinaria que funciona con elctricidad renovable, las piezas llevadas al lugar de la instalación con camiones eléctricos de energías renovables y ensambladas con maquinaria que funciona con electricidad renovable, me lo creeré



Y cuando el mineral de hierro para hacer bicicletas se transporte en bicicletas, me creer que las bicis son un medio de transporte....



Lo que dices es una grandisima chorrada sin el menor sentido....


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

Tales90 dijo:


> claramente la mayoría de noticias son pura basura propagandistica, pero lo que no podemos negar es que europa que no tiene recursos energeticos no puede permitirse gastar energia a los niveles que lo hace, cambiamos electrodomesticos porque se le rompe una goma y merece más la pena tirarlo y comprar otro que repararlo llamando al tecnico, el tema está en que existe un límite a gastar a lo loco, gastar como hacemos eso es lo que no tiene futuro. A lo que vamos es a una reducción del nivel de gasto de energia por persona, yo no moraria tanto lo del trigo y más el precio de un coche nuevo a ver cuanta gente podia permitirselo en España hace 20 años y cuanta ahora. No hablamos de apocalipsis, hablamos de fin de la era del consumo energetico barato.



Bueno, pues ese es el discurso globalista mentiroso que se basa unicamente en argumentos emocionales. La realidad es que toda la poblacion mundial podria caber en una ciudad como nueva york. El 99% de la poblacion vive en ciudades. Hay recursos naturales DE SOBRA. Y cada vez que se ha discutido de manera seria este tema los catastrofistas que odian a la humanidad y su existencia salen escaldados. Con esto hacen lo mismo que con la pandemia: jamas veras debates publicos entre oficialistas y negacionistas porque los oficialistas salen vapuleados inmediatamente cuando se aborda el tema con seriedad y sin alarmismo. Es una propaganda unidireccional, y el que la cuestiona es un enemigo publico. No hay realmente un debate, es una imposicion de las elites.

Peor es que es mas. Entre la disidencia que ha surgido a raiz de la plandemia, que ha hecho despertar a mucha gente, se esta infiltrando gente con este discursito de la nueva era de que no podemos volver a la normalidad nunca mas y de que hay que hacer un nuevo mundo con unos nuevos valores, que curiosamente es exactamente *el mismo discurso que propagan las elites.* Y detras de un buenismo medioambientalista lo que se esconde es el lobo con piel de cordero de la *disidencia controlada.

*


----------



## HaCHa (6 Ene 2023)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Poniendo noticias de hace años cuyo contenido no tiene que ver nada con el titular. Y cuyo contenido tampoco tiene que ver con la realidad.
> Quiere usted meter cosas que no tienen nada que ver con el timo climatico y las turoladas de Turiel el ecocomunista.



Meto cosas que tienen que ver con las mentiras que estás diciendo, esto es, que las desmontan: tú has dicho que en Asia no se están descarbonizando y ahí tienes la puta realidad, por mucho que enredes.



Charbonnier dijo:


> En Asia llevan intentando prohibir determinados tipos de vehiculos por tema de contaminación al haber ciudades irrespirables, como los tuk tuk de Bangkok en la época de los motores de dos tiempos con aceite de mezcla.



Ni te has leído los datos que paso ni tampoco te has molestado en constatarlos. No están quitando emisiones de los centros de las ciudades y punto, se quitan los coches contaminantes, de todas-todas, y hasta en lo más rural. Que empiecen, lo mismo que nosotros, por excluirlos de las grandes urbes sí es porque se han vuelto irrespirables pero sobre todo porque las grandes densidades de población son las que concentran la mayor parte de la motorización. Al plazo debido va fuera todo motor térmico, en todo el punto mundo. Por cojones.

Y es que no hay ningún complot para que los europeos nos quedemos sin nada y los asiáticos se lo queden todo, como has dicho tú. Aquí lo que pasa es que se ha terminado el crudo barato y punto. Y eso nos lo comeremos nosotros lo mismo que los chinos. Y casi al mismo tiempo.


----------



## arevacoali (6 Ene 2023)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Que tio mas pelma. Aqui ya se ha hablado mil veces de la realidad (no es ninguna teoria, es real) de que el petroleo es abiotico, y surge del nucleo de la tierra espontaneamente. Pero hay intereses poderosisimos de que parezca algo finito para que el precio del mismo (y el beneficio) suban hasta el infinito.



Díselo a Repsol, han cerrado los pozos de burgos y del delta del Ebro.

Que tontos que son.


----------



## Locoderemate (6 Ene 2023)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Nietzsche, como la mayor parte de filósofos centroeuropeos de la época, era un charlatán odiador de todo y de todos, que en su caso concreto peroraba y fantaseaba con el SUPER HOMBRE, es decir, algo abstracto, por tanto, no implementable no alcanzable en los hechos.
> 
> Pero ya que me pides alguna relación de Nietzsche con el Estado moderno, te diré que el mero hecho de plantear la posibilidad de que el ser humano evolucione hacia el SUPER HOMBRE, ya deja claro que Nietzsche era en cierta medida (en toda medida) evolucionista, por tanto adscrito también la darwinismo, por más que tuviera discrepancias parciales con su amigo Darwin.
> 
> Por lo demás, todos esos filósofos e intelectuales de esa época son producto de la ILUSTRACIÓN, es decir, del sistema de ideas que da inicio al ESTADO MODERNO precisamente.



Aqui no es sitio para discutir estas cosas, y no sere yo quien me ponga a charlatanear en un foro sobre el superhombre. Pero Nietzsche detesta el estado moderno y su pensamiento es una critica radical al pensamiento ilustrado. No hay valores q Nietzsche no deteste y destroce mas que los ilustrados: libertad (del populacho), igualtad y fraternidad.

Otro pensador antiilustrado es Schopenhauer, pero de un modo muy distinto a Nietzsche. Schopenhauer, por ejemplo, defiende una vida antimoderna: una vidas ascetica. De hecho, resultan antologicos los insultos q schopenhauer le pega a Hegel precisamente por su defensa al estado moderno como motor de la ilustracion humana, el progreso, etc


----------



## Skywalker22 (6 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Avance técnico y tecnológico, campeón.
> 
> Respecto a la transición demográfica, ya se ve la falta que hizo de esfuerzos de bobiernos de dementes malthusianos en el RU o en España



El avance tecnológico no puede suplir los recursos. Es más, los avances tecnológicos necesitan recursos.
En cuanto a la transición demográfica, algunos países aún no la hicieron y la población mundial sigue creciendo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (6 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> Díselo a Repsol, han cerrado los pozos de burgos y del delta del Ebro.
> 
> Que tontos que son.



Que no se enteran, déjalos.
No se enteran que no se trata solo del agotamiento del petróleo. Se agotan también los fosfatos, que son fertilizantes muy importantes en agricultura, se agotan los metales como el litio o el cobre. Y lo que es más grave, se agota el agua potable.
Pero nada, por más que se les repita, no hay manera. No lo pillan.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Bueno, pues ese es el discurso globalista mentiroso que se basa unicamente en argumentos emocionales. La realidad es que toda la poblacion mundial podria caber en una ciudad como nueva york. El 99% de la poblacion vive en ciudades. Hay recursos naturales DE SOBRA. Y cada vez que se ha discutido de manera seria este tema los catastrofistas que odian a la humanidad y su existencia salen escaldados. Con esto hacen lo mismo que con la pandemia: jamas veras debates publicos entre oficialistas y negacionistas porque los oficialistas salen vapuleados inmediatamente cuando se aborda el tema con seriedad y sin alarmismo. Es una propaganda unidireccional, y el que la cuestiona es un enemigo publico. No hay realmente un debate, es una imposicion de las elites.
> 
> Peor es que es mas. Entre la disidencia que ha surgido a raiz de la plandemia, que ha hecho despertar a mucha gente, se esta infiltrando gente con este discursito de la nueva era de que no podemos volver a la normalidad nunca mas y de que hay que hacer un nuevo mundo con unos nuevos valores, que curiosamente es exactamente *el mismo discurso que propagan las elites.* Y detras de un buenismo medioambientalista lo que se esconde es el lobo con piel de cordero de la *disidencia controlada.
> 
> *



ni lo globalistas odiadores de la humaniad tienen razón, sus argumentos son ridículos como bien dices ni los que dicen que la energia es ilimitada y que podemos seguir gastando, consumiendo y destrozando el planeta como hacemos de forma ilimitada solo tienes que ver lo contaminados que están ciertos paises como la India, o donde quiera que haya una gran ciudad. 
"El planeta tiene recursos para todos" eso dices, pues yo te digo depende si todos gastamos como un niño africano tenemos para miles de años, si todos gastamos como un europeo occidental medio tenemos quizás para 200-300 años?? Si gastamos como Bill Gates o como cualquier billonario no llegamos a una década. Depende de al nivel que consumamos recursos. 
Conclusión, yo lo que digo que llegamos al fin de la energía barata no que sea el fin del mundo ni el fin de la civilización tal y como la conocemos, etc.


----------



## arevacoali (6 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> Díselo a Repsol, han cerrado los pozos de burgos y del delta del Ebro.
> 
> Que tontos que son.





Skywalker22 dijo:


> Que no se enteran, déjalos.
> No se enteran que no se trata solo del agotamiento del petróleo. Se agotan también los fosfatos, que son fertilizantes muy importantes en agricultura, se agotan los metales como el litio o el cobre. Y lo que es más grave, se agota el agua potable.
> Pero nada, por más que se les repita, no hay manera. No lo pillan.



No has pillado que era ironía.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

Tales90 dijo:


> ni lo globalistas odiadores de la humaniad tienen razón, sus argumentos son ridículos como bien dices ni los que dicen que la energia es ilimitada y que podemos seguir gastando, consumiendo y destrozando el planeta como hacemos de forma ilimitada solo tienes que ver lo contaminados que están ciertos paises como la India, o donde quiera que haya una gran ciudad.
> "El planeta tiene recursos para todos" eso dices, pues yo te digo depende si todos gastamos como un niño africano tenemos para miles de años, si todos gastamos como un europeo occidental medio tenemos quizás para 200-300 años?? Si gastamos como Bill Gates o como cualquier billonario no llegamos a una década. Depende de al nivel que consumamos recursos.
> Conclusión, yo lo que digo que llegamos al fin de la energía barata no que sea el fin del mundo ni el fin de la civilización tal y como la conocemos, etc.



Bueno, sera que tu tienes algun interes personal en difundir el bulo o es que eres gilipollas, pero problemas de escasez de energia no hay.


----------



## Sombra (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> me baso en que todos los dias se publican articulos diciendo que hay escasez y no pasa nada. PORQUE NO HAY ESCASEZ DE NADA. Son bulos que se inventan igual que la pandemia para tener a la gente aterrorizada y obediente. ¿Ya no te acuerdas de cuando hablaban de la escasez de trigo porque ucrania no podia exportarlo por culpa de putin? otro bulo que paso sin pena ni gloria. Aqui en el foro se abrieron hilos iguales que este, con gente histerica asegurando que se venia el guano.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318632



Bueno, uno puede pensar que no hay escasez de nada. Pero viendo el nivel de industrialización y tecnificación de la sociedad actual, el crecimiento demográfico de las últimas dos décadas y el nivel de extracción de primeras materias en minas etc... Uno puede tener, por lo menos, la idea, acertada o no, de que los materiales que el mundo necesita y que ahora se sacan por cuatro duros, empiecen a encontrarse en pozos más profundos, minas más profundas y que ya no cuesten esos cuatro duros extraerlos sino diez o cien veces más. La escasez viene muchas veces por lo que cuesta extraer un mineral. Los grandes yacimientos de todo tipo de materia prima ya se está explotando hoy en día. La tierra se ha convertido en un queso lleno de agujeros. Aún quedan agujeros por excavar pero son díficiles.

El mundo es finito por muchas teorías económicas que se basen en los recursos ilimitados.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El avance tecnológico no puede suplir los recursos. Es más, los avances tecnológicos necesitan recursos.
> En cuanto a la transición demográfica, algunos países aún no la hicieron y la población mundial sigue creciendo.



El avance técnico y tecnológico permite explotar mejor los recursos existentes y acceder a otros con los que no se contaba.

Los países donde crece la población están en la transición demográfica y ya sabemos cómo acaba el proceso, así que el fantasioso crecimiento malthusiano indefinido de la población es otro invent de analfabetos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Que no se enteran, déjalos.
> No se enteran que no se trata solo del agotamiento del petróleo. Se agotan también los fosfatos, que son fertilizantes muy importantes en agricultura, se agotan los metales como el litio o el cobre. Y lo que es más grave, se agota el agua potable.
> Pero nada, por más que se les repita, no hay manera. No lo pillan.



Moriremos cienes y cienes de veces.


----------



## Skywalker22 (6 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El avance técnico y tecnológico permite explotar mejor los recursos existentes y acceder a otros con los que no se contaba.
> 
> Los países donde crece la población están en la transición demográfica y ya sabemos cómo acaba el proceso, así que el fantasioso crecimiento malthusiano indefinido de la población es otro invent de analfabetos.



Malthus no predijo un crecimiento infinito de la población, sino que sostenía que los recursos son limitados y que son ellos los que imponen límites al crecimiento poblacional.
La población no crecerá indefinidamente porque, repito, se están haciendo esfuerzos para reducir las tasas de fertilidad en la mayoría de países del mundo. Y aun así, la población sigue creciendo.
No será antes de 2070 o 2080 cuando se frene el crecimiento de la población mundial.


----------



## Skywalker22 (6 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> No has pillado que era ironía.



Pues no deberías ironizar porque el agotamiento del petróleo es un hecho.
¿O necesitas que se enumeren las motivos que llevan a concluir que efectivamente el petróleo se agota?


----------



## OYeah (6 Ene 2023)

"Todos sobre Zanzibar".

A la wiki, petardos. Que sois unos petardos.


----------



## Pinchazo (6 Ene 2023)

Sombra dijo:


> Bueno, uno puede pensar que no hay escasez de nada. Pero viendo el nivel de industrialización y tecnificación de la sociedad actual, el crecimiento demográfico de las últimas dos décadas y el nivel de extracción de primeras materias en minas etc... Uno puede tener, por lo menos, la idea, acertada o no, de que los materiales que el mundo necesita y que ahora se sacan por cuatro duros, empiecen a encontrarse en pozos más profundos, minas más profundas y que ya no cuesten esos cuatro duros extraerlos sino diez o cien veces más. La escasez viene muchas veces por lo que cuesta extraer un mineral. Los grandes yacimientos de todo tipo de materia prima ya se está explotando hoy en día. La tierra se ha convertido en un queso lleno de agujeros. Aún quedan agujeros por excavar pero son díficiles.
> 
> El mundo es finito por muchas teorías económicas que se basen en los recursos ilimitados.



Piénsalo dos veces. La naturaleza lleva reciclando los mismos elementos durante miles de millones de años.

Recuerda. La materia ni se crea ni se destruye, sólo se transforma. Quitando escenarios de física extrema donde la materia puede transformarse, ya sea por decaimiento nuclear, fisión o fusión, los mismos átomos llevan millones y millones de años dando vueltas.

Lo que se dispersa es la energía. La materia puede reconcentrarse usando una fuente de energía en intercambio para realizar una tarea contraria a la entropía. La vida ha sabido hacer eso, y es por eso que tenemos una atmósfera de oxígeno. De no existir la vida, ese oxígeno se combinaría con otros elementos hasta convertirse en trazas mantenidas por procesos similares pero de origen abiótico.

Por tanto, la visión de "elementos que se agotan" es falsa. Lo que existe es un potencial ir y venir de ganar o dificultar el acceso a un elemento, en función de su cadena de manipulación y uso.
Si el residuo es tanto o más fácil de extraer que la fuente original de la que se extrajo, en realidad el reciclado es más eficiente y accesible que la minería.
La realidad, por supuesto, es más compleja ya que dentro de un mismo uso hay partes más o menos fáciles de extraer, por lo que lo que es económicamente reciclable puede ser X. A base de mejorar el reciclado, el porcentaje puede aproximarse tal que el coste de extracción de medio ambiente de fuente dispersa puede ser más asequible que el residual, momento en que puedes cerrar el ciclo con la naturaleza despreciando el remanente dispersado y obteniendo de otra fuente dispersa, donde irá a parar antes o después el "perdido" la parte que te falta.

Por tanto, lo primero que tenemos que aprender es que "los materiales NO se agotan", sino que pueden ser más o menos accesibles según como los usemos, y con un coste mayor o menor de obtención del medio.
Por eso los ciclos cerrados de materiales son posibles. La naturaleza nos ha demostrado que puede hacerse. Y la narrativa de la "inevitabilidad del fin de la civilización" es una enorme falacia.

A eso hay que añadir que muchos elementos no se usan por necesidad sino por conveniencia, que los cambios de precios fomentan los sustitutos, que las reservas en muchos de ellos no son tan catastróficas como les gusta ponerlo algunos, etc. etc. y entonces te das cuenta cuan catastrofista y falsa es la argumentación crashoilera sobre el "peak all".

¿Significa eso que no hay retos por delante? Ni mucho menos. Pero la gente no se está quieta. Mientras unos dedican sus esfuerzos a pregonar la catástrofe inminente, otros ven los posibles cambios desde la óptica de la oportunidad y trabajar en esas alternativas, ya sean del reciclado, de buscar hacer cosas parecidas con elementos más abundantes, de trabajar en reducir los costes en obtención del material de nuevas fuentes, etc. etc.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

Sombra dijo:


> Bueno, uno puede pensar que no hay escasez de nada. Pero viendo el nivel de industrialización y tecnificación de la sociedad actual, el crecimiento demográfico de las últimas dos décadas y el nivel de extracción de primeras materias en minas etc... Uno puede tener, por lo menos, la idea, acertada o no, de que los materiales que el mundo necesita y que ahora se sacan por cuatro duros, empiecen a encontrarse en pozos más profundos, minas más profundas y que ya no cuesten esos cuatro duros extraerlos sino diez o cien veces más. La escasez viene muchas veces por lo que cuesta extraer un mineral. Los grandes yacimientos de todo tipo de materia prima ya se está explotando hoy en día. La tierra se ha convertido en un queso lleno de agujeros. Aún quedan agujeros por excavar pero son díficiles.
> 
> El mundo es finito por muchas teorías económicas que se basen en los recursos ilimitados.



El mundo es finito solo en la teoria. Las teorias de la escasez son como decir que el agua del mar algun dia se acabara. Tu asumes, sin ninguna clase de dato relevante, que la energia debe encarecerse. Entonces, o tienes un interes personal en difundir ese relato empobrecedor, o eres gilipollas.

Las teorias maltusianas sobre los males de la sobrepòblacion se llevan diciendo desde el siglo XVIII, y *jamas se han cumplido*, y eso se debe a una regla en economia que los socialistas no entienden (o no quieren entender), y es que la riqueza no es una tarta a repartir, sino que la riqueza se crea en funcion de las necesidades. Si hace falta mas energia se creara mas energia. De la fuente de energia o tecnologia que sea.

Por otra parte hablar de sobrepoblacion con la piramide generacional invertida en españa me parece insultante.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pues no deberías ironizar porque el agotamiento del petróleo es un hecho.
> ¿O necesitas que se enumeren las motivos que llevan a concluir que efectivamente el petróleo se agota?



PLASTAS









Las reservas mundiales de petróleo y gas en cifras récord


50 años de fracaso de los pronósticos de que las reservas mundiales de petróleo y gas iban a agotarse, provocando una catástrofe económica ...




www.aorillasdelpotomac.com


----------



## OYeah (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> PLASTAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tonto eres, nene. Estás siempre con lo mismo. 

Mismo petróleo para el doble de población. A ver si asi lo entiendes.


----------



## Persea (6 Ene 2023)

OYeah dijo:


> Tonto eres, nene. Estás siempre con lo mismo.
> 
> Mismo petróleo para el doble de población. A ver si asi lo entiendes.



RESERVAS. Tonto es el que no lee. Vete a hacerte pajas con el follaperros de adolfo. Tarado sin personalidad.


----------



## OYeah (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> RESERVAS. Tonto es el que no lee. Vete a hacerte pajas con el follaperros de adolfo. Tarado sin personalidad.




Al ignore, venga.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Aqui no es sitio para discutir estas cosas, y no sere yo quien me ponga a charlatanear en un foro sobre el superhombre. Pero Nietzsche detesta el estado moderno y su pensamiento es una critica radical al pensamiento ilustrado. No hay valores q Nietzsche no deteste y destroce mas que los ilustrados: libertad (del populacho), igualtad y fraternidad.
> 
> Otro pensador antiilustrado es Schopenhauer, pero de un modo muy distinto a Nietzsche. Schopenhauer, por ejemplo, defiende una vida antimoderna: una vidas ascetica. De hecho, resultan antologicos los insultos q schopenhauer le pega a Hegel precisamente por su defensa al estado moderno como motor de la ilustracion humana, el progreso, etc



En cada ciclo histórico, toda corriente genera al mismo tiempo su "contraria". La voz cantante de la crítica a la Ilustración no la llevaban los defensores del antiguo régimen, sino unos aún más "modernos" que los ilustrados, y que también surgieron de la Ilustración. La crítica principal a la modernidad se hace desde la "antimodernidad" que sustituirá a la modernidad. Por eso estamos ante la postmodernidad, no ante la vuelta al "antiguo régimen". El nazismo, por ejemplo fue hiper-modernidad con camuflaje identitario. Y el franquismo fue modernidad a toda máquina con ropajes nacionalcatólicos (ese ropaje era más adecuado a la idiosincrasia del pueblo para poder ganarse el favor de éste; mucho más adecuado ese ropaje que el comunista; por eso éste fue derrotado).


----------



## Tales90 (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Bueno, sera que tu tienes algun interes personal en difundir el bulo o es que eres gilipollas, pero problemas de escasez de energia no hay.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318832



Hasta aquí llego tu nivel intelectual ya empiezas con los insultos el debate ha terminado. Fin.


----------



## Locoderemate (7 Ene 2023)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> En cada ciclo histórico, toda corriente genera al mismo tiempo su "contraria". La voz cantante de la crítica a la Ilustración no la llevaban los defensores del antiguo régimen, sino unos aún más "modernos" que los ilustrados, y que también surgieron de la Ilustración. La crítica principal a la modernidad se hace desde la "antimodernidad" que sustituirá a la modernidad. Por eso estamos ante la postmodernidad, no ante la vuelta al "antiguo régimen". El nazismo, por ejemplo fue hiper-modernidad con camuflaje identitario. Y el franquismo fue modernidad a toda máquina con ropajes nacionalcatólicos (ese ropaje era más adecuado a la idiosincrasia del pueblo para poder ganarse el favor de éste; mucho más adecuado ese ropaje que el comunista; por eso éste fue derrotado).



Schopenhauer, q quizas sea de los primeros antilustrados o antimodernos por asi decirlo, no es mas moderno q ellos ni de coña. Su filosofia predica un regreso a la vida ascetica, ya sea como la vivio Jesus, o los santos misticos de todas las epocas, ya como la vivieron los monges budistas. Schopenhauer mira mas al pasado q al futuro cuando piensa en una forma de sociedad o una cultura. Por ejemplo, considera el siglo de oro español la ultima gran manifestacion del espiritu europeo.

Nietzsche es otra cosa.

Lo del nacionasocialismo... Bueno, quizas cabria escuchar lo q confiesa Heidegger sobre el porque le sedujo tan fuerte des del principio: solucionaba el entuerto Hegeliano que habia fracturado la sociedad entre gente de derechas (conservadores) y de izquierdas (revolucionarios materialistas), llevando a que la sociedad estuviera siempre dividida y enferma entre facciones. El nazismo, en cambio, conllevaba q el pueblo (ricos, clase median y pobres) fuesen a una y por tanto, actuasen como una sola voluntad. Eso lo llamaron el despertar de la voluntad del pueblo aleman.


----------



## arevacoali (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pues no deberías ironizar porque el agotamiento del petróleo es un hecho.
> ¿O necesitas que se enumeren las motivos que llevan a concluir que efectivamente el petróleo se agota?



Estoy contigo, perdona, lei mal tu mensaje, lo intérprete mal.

Siempre ha sido la energía, las crisis son por energía, pero no se puede decir abiertamente, la sociedad colapsaría si supiéramos la verdad, se camufla con guerras, plandemias o cambio climático.
Hasta extraterrestres si hiciera falta.


----------



## pepeleches (7 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Si pero no como el petroleo el aceite de ballena no ha hecho que se doble o triplique la población mundial no ha hecho que se doblará la producción de alimentos o más no hizo que se abaratan todos los productos que usamos .



Es que el avance científico exponencial se produce por el cúmulo de muchísimos componentes. Y sí, de 1.700 a 1.800 la población prácticamente se dobló, igual que de 1.800 a 1.900

Todos vemos el avance concreto (la invención o el descubrimiento de algo importante...), pero antes de cada descubrimiento ha habido 1.000 pasos dados antes, algunos erróneos, otros pequeños avances. 

A ti no te parece importante. Pero ahora ponte en contexto, siglos XVIII y XIX. Resulta que son los siglos de la explosión científica e industrial. De la ilustración, de los primeros telares. De una apertura científica como nunca antes había visto la humanidad. 

¿Te imaginas lo que significaba contar con un sistema de iluminación para habitaciones? Hasta el siglo XVIII no hubo un sistema así. Eso implicaba que toda la vida de la población se regía absolutamente por la luz del sol. 

¿Imaginas como influyó eso por ejemplo, en todos esos científicos pioneros e inventores? Coño, hasta para poder estudiar. Que en la mayor parte del mundo civilizado anochece a las 4 de la tarde, y antes no tenías mucha posibilidad de estar estudiando. 

Para que haya inventos asombrosos, antes tiene que haber inventos más simples, pero cruciales. La máquina de vapor hace muchísimo que está en desuso, pero sin ella no se hubieran podido construir industrias, barcos, trenes, que fueron necesarios para que el mundo progresase.


----------



## pepeleches (7 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y los motores de explosión desde las patentes como EcoBoost y AdBlue que ha quedado claro que ya no se pueden refinar más, en términos de eficiencia general a plazo. Su diseño no se ha abandonado por decretos sino porque con las existencias actuales de hidrocarburos esos cuatro litros a los cien pronto serán demasiado consumo. Se trata de tecnología que se ha vuelto inviable a todas luces y que carece de solución de continuidad.
> 
> Estáis viviendo de la propaganda que se os da para que no cunda el pánico en los mercados. Y lo gordo es que desde arriba se ha decidido empezar a trasladaros en firme lo del cambio climático y ni con media Esñapa pasando las navidades en manga corta vais a abandonar vuestro eterno estado de negación.
> 
> Así que seguid con eso: no miréis arriba.



Sí, sí que se ha abandonado por decretos. Porque los decretos marcan en incentivo. Y toda la industria del motor está resignada al coche eléctrico, porque así se lo imponen, aparte de que todos los incentivos económicos van por ahí. 

Desde el momento en que avisan que se va a acabar con el motor de combustión en un plazo no muy grande, te están avisando de que será imposible rentabilizar cualquier mejora que hagas. No se ha vuelto inviable, se ha hecho inviable. Nadie hace reformas en una casa que se va a derribar.

Y claro que conforme el petróleo vaya descendiendo 4 litros serán muchos. ¿Y? Pero si, mientras se descubren (porque hay que descubrirlas!) tecnologías sustitutivas, en un proceso que durará décadas, cada aparato que consume energía se optimiza constantemente, estás ganando tiempo, que puede ser vital. Y bajas la contaminación. 

El problema es que esa carrera lógica, en la que deberían participar cientos de miles de personas de miles de empresas de muchos países distintos, está guiada y orquestada por los que peor lo hacen: los políticos. Se creen que pueden cambiar la realidad a base de decretos. Y han hecho lo peor que pueden hacer, que es frenar en seco la posibilidad que sí que tienes hoy en tu mano. Simplemente que para cualquier coche (o electrodoméstico, o máquina...) los impuestos fueran proporcionales a su consumo, lo suficiente como para estimular el ahorro energético, sería un puntazo. 

De hecho hace años lo hicieron, pero enseguida la cagaron apostando por el eléctrico (cuando está fuera del alcance de la mayoría, y no es solución real todavía, si es que algún día lo es...), y anunciando que se prohibirían los de combustión. Ahora ya hay hasta fecha. 

Pues me temo que es una cagada brutal, si parte de toda esa pasta que se está gastando en investigar lo que los políticos dicen, se invirtiera en una carrera por rebajar consumos, se estarían dando unos pasos enormes. Imagínate lo que significa simplemente (que es brutal...) la diferencia entre las bombillas tradicionales y las de bajo consumo o lead. ¿Rebajar el consumo un 80%? Coño, pues durante 100 años no se pensó que se podía mejorar. 

Y repito, no hay mayor realidad que el precio. Y ¡el petróleo...no está alto!


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Malthus no predijo un crecimiento infinito de la población, sino que sostenía que los recursos son limitados y que son ellos los que imponen límites al crecimiento poblacional.
> La población no crecerá indefinidamente porque, repito, se están haciendo esfuerzos para reducir las tasas de fertilidad en la mayoría de países del mundo. Y aun así, la población sigue creciendo.
> No será antes de 2070 o 2080 cuando se frene el crecimiento de la población mundial.



Malthus predijo un crecimiento constante hasta el colapso, algo falsado por la transición demográfica.

Crecimiento que debería infinito, ya que el decrecimiento de los recursos tampoco se cumple.

Sigo esperando a que me digas que esfuerzos gubernamentales han hecho Japón, España o Portugal para reducir sus tasas de natalidad.

Los malthusianos vivís fuera de la realidad.


----------



## HaCHa (7 Ene 2023)

pepeleches dijo:


> Sí, sí que se ha abandonado por decretos. Porque los decretos marcan en incentivo. Y toda la industria del motor está resignada al coche eléctrico, porque así se lo imponen, aparte de que todos los incentivos económicos van por ahí.



Una industria que depende de los incentivos del gobierno para ser rentable es, a corto o largo plazo, una industria inviable.



pepeleches dijo:


> Y claro que conforme el petróleo vaya descendiendo 4 litros serán muchos. ¿Y? Pero si, mientras se descubren (porque hay que descubrirlas!) tecnologías sustitutivas, en un proceso que durará décadas, cada aparato que consume energía se optimiza constantemente, estás ganando tiempo, que puede ser vital.



Y dale con seguir huyendo hacia adelante. Los últimos diseños diésel son una puta mierda que no avanzan nada en ningún aspecto, sólo en complejidad y emisiones, a costa de fallar como escopetas de feria. Y los de gasolina están rozando el abuso, con esos motores de tres cilindros de aluminio que sacan 200CV y la madre. Y eso, sin necesitar el permiso de Mazda, ha sido todo en más quince años. Fin. Los ingenieros ya están hartos de decir que la cosa no da más con los térmicos. Que algunos no queráis hacer caso me hace preguntarme dónde os meteríais si pasa el tiempo y no llega ninguna mejora sensible, como está pasando ya en muchas industrias. ¿O es que no te has enterado de que se están estancando la gran mayoría de las tecnológicas de un tiempo a esta parte? 

No, que va. Es vuestra obsesión con hacer crecer los árboles hasta las estrellas. Para un martillo todo son clavos.

En fin, ponte a comparar al menos, pongamos de ejemplo el VTEC de Honda por ser de los mejores motores térmicos de la historia, compara el primer modelo con el último. En 1980 con el modelo DOHC se sacaron 160CV con 1600cc y en 2006 los ingenieros del modelo i-VTEC sacaron 200CV con 1300cc. El consumo pasó de siete litros a cinco. Y ahí Honda, el fabricante que más motores ha hecho en el mundo y líder en motorizar embarcaciones, abandonó la I+D de la gasolina por agotada. ¿Te crees que sabes más que ellos? Pues yo aprendí a conducir con el primer modelo y dejé de tener coche propio con el último y te digo que para mí la diferencia más notable entre ellos era la rumorosidad.



pepeleches dijo:


> Imagínate lo que significa simplemente (que es brutal...) la diferencia entre las bombillas tradicionales y las de bajo consumo o led. ¿Rebajar el consumo un 80%? Coño, pues durante 100 años no se pensó que se podía mejorar.



Pero a los LEDs actuales se llegó siguiendo el consejo de los ingenieros. Y los ingenieros estamos hasta los huevos de que no nos hagáis caso. Cuando los desarrolladores te dicen por dónde tiene que ir la investigación, tú haces caso. O te la hostias.
Aparte, puestos a exigir que nos toque otra lotería como aquella, mejor apostar por la fusión nuclear. Que es adonde quieren ir también los físicos.



pepeleches dijo:


> Y repito, no hay mayor realidad que el precio. Y ¡el petróleo...no está alto!



Es la coyuntura geopolítica llegados a este punto de la cosa geoestratégica, pero mira como ha ido bailando el precio del crudo con los estertores de la economía y verás qué cosa más curiosa, porque resulta que cuando sube un poco más de lo que vale ahora... empiezan las quiebras por doquier.

¡Magia!


----------



## HaCHa (7 Ene 2023)

P.D. Aparte, ¿en serio esto os parece aceptable?







Mirad dónde se pierde toda la energía y pensadlo bien antes de volver a decir que no es una tecnología OBSOLETA.

Para los que no sabéis inglés: resulta que entre el 58% y el 62% de la energía no aprovechada se pierde al quemar el combustible, generando puto calor en balde. La fricción mecánica no derrocha ya ni el 3%.
Si eso no os hace ver que no queda nada que rascar es que no aprendisteis una mierda en primaria.


----------



## Socom (7 Ene 2023)

pocholito dijo:


> Para 2030 nos meteremos en guerra seguro con el norte de africa argelia es un ejemplo para obtener petroleo y gas baratos ya me entendeis.



Ni en tus sueños, una vez que pidan el ingreso en los BRICS a ver quién es el listo que les toca los cjns, si ya ahora son todos contra Rusia y cada vez se hace más fuerte.


----------



## dcisneros (7 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> P.D. Aparte, ¿en serio esto os parece aceptable?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319253
> 
> ...



Las leyes de la termodinámica son las que son. Ahora es cuando viene el iluminado de turno que dice haber inventado el móvil perpetuo.


----------



## JulaiRastrez (7 Ene 2023)

No he leído completo en hilo.
¿Este sigue sin hablar de la devaluación de la moneda como causa de algo?
Es un puto quehaydelomioísmo de libro.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Malthus predijo un crecimiento constante hasta el colapso, algo falsado por la transición demográfica.
> 
> Crecimiento que debería infinito, ya que el decrecimiento de los recursos tampoco se cumple.
> 
> ...



El COLAPSO está aquí, ¿o no lo ves?

La pobreza es cada vez más evidente incluso en los países desarrollados. En muchas ciudades inglesas o francesas, cada vez hay más gente que ya no pueden comer como lo hacían, que no pueden poner la calefacción o que no pueden disponer de coche. Incluso gente que debe acudir a bancos de alimentos.

EL COLAPSO está aquí, y me dices que Malthus no tenía razón?

Y sí, en España se han hecho esfuerzos por reducir la tasa de fertilidad con medidas como las siguientes:

1. Alargando la edad de formación y/o estudios de las mujeres y también de los hombres.
2. Haciendo imposible la conciliación familiar. En España es casi imposible trabajar fuera de casa y criar hijos.
3. Rebajando los salarios, lo que dificulta que en casa se pueda criar hijos con el salario del marido únicamente.
4. A través de la especulación inmobiliaria en las grandes ciudades. Ya sabemos que hay pisos por 30 000 euros en muchos pueblos y pequeñas ciudades, pero no suele haber empleo en esos lugares.
5. A través de la inestabilidad laboral, del expolio fiscal, etc.
6. Por no hablar de factores ambientales como las hormonas en ciertos alimentos, la contaminación, la reducción de la fertilidad vía vacunas y otros tóxicos y medicamentos.
7. A través de series, filmes, etc, que ensalzan la "independencia", el egocentrismo y el nihilismo.
8. No ayudando a familias en apuros a criar a sus hijos en condiciones. Faltan políticas familiares de apoyo a familias en apuros económicos o de estabilidad emocional.
Y algún otro factor que seguramente me deje en el tintero.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> Estoy contigo, perdona, lei mal tu mensaje, lo intérprete mal.
> 
> Siempre ha sido la energía, las crisis son por energía, pero no se puede decir abiertamente, la sociedad colapsaría si supiéramos la verdad, se camufla con guerras, plandemias o cambio climático.
> Hasta extraterrestres si hiciera falta.



Otro infiltrado con el caballo de troya de la agenda2030.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El COLAPSO está aquí, ¿o no lo ves?
> 
> La pobreza es cada vez más evidente incluso en los países desarrollados. En muchas ciudades inglesas o francesas, cada vez hay más gente que ya no pueden comer como lo hacían, que no pueden poner la calefacción o que no pueden disponer de coche. Incluso gente que debe acudir a bancos de alimentos.
> 
> ...



Pero que es un colapso ORQUESTADO, provocado a posta, como la plandemia. Y tu mismo lo reconoces en tus puntos 3, 4, 5 y 8.

La gente como tu lo unico que esta haciendo es apoyar una agenda esclavizadora y empobrecedora. Si tu quieres vivir de otra manera pues hazlo, adelante, pero deja de querer imponer tu dictadura a todo el mundo con mentiras y catastrofismo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Pero que es un colapso ORQUESTADO, provocado a posta, como la plandemia. Y tu mismo lo reconoces en tus puntos 3, 4, 5 y 8.
> 
> La gente como tu lo unico que esta haciendo es apoyar una agenda esclavizadora y empobrecedora. Si tu quieres vivir de otra manera pues hazlo, adelante, pero deja de querer imponer tu dictadura a todo el mundo con mentiras y catastrofismo.



Bueno, al menos aceptas que el colapso está aquí.
Dices que es orquestado. El colapso no viene dado por el descenso de natalidad, el colapso viene provocado por la escasez de recursos.
ESCASEZ de recursos.
Y los esfuerzos que se hacen hace décadas por disminuir la natalidad en todo el mundo, han llegado tarde porque la población mundial sigue aumentando y el colapso ya está aquí. Esos esfuerzos intentaban evitar el colapso, pero como vemos, llegan tarde.

En cuanto a tu último párrafo, yo te recomiendo que dejes de lado la paranoia. No intento imponer nada. No podría aunque quisiera, pero es que ni deseo siquiera imponer nada. La realidad es la única que se está imponiendo. Yo solo veo y analizo, creo que de manera objetiva, lo que está pasando a nuestro alrededor. El excesivo optimismo de la humanidad es lo que nos ha traído a este punto de escasez, a este punto de esclavismo.
Hay esclavismo porque sobre mano de obra. Si faltase, otro gallo cantaría.
No se puede crecer hasta el infinito, ni a nivel de población, ni a nivel económico.


----------



## Alex Cosma (7 Ene 2023)

El colapso viene de lo que ninguno reconocéis: la infrahumanización, la degradación del sujeto.
La falta de recursos (sea verdad o mentira) no sería causa, sino consecuencia.

Todos, mandantes y mandados, ricos y pobres, hombres y mujeres, etc. están hiperdegraados, hasta el punto de que ya todos son disfuncionales incluso para las tareas en las que son "expertos":

Los mandados (el pueblo llano) ya son torpes incluso para las tareas repetitivas y simples que les mandan. Están hiperdegradados y son hipercorruptos.

Los que mandan, los poderosos, (políticos, alto mando militar, resto de alto funcionariado, etc.) están hiperdegradados y son hipercorruptos.

Los ricos están hiperdegradados y son hipercorruptos.

Roma, henchida de satisfacción por sus logros imperialistas (poder concentrado), ofreció *PAN Y CIRCO*. Y se derrumbó.

El Estado Moderno, henchido de satisfacción por sus logros imperialistas (poder concentrado), ofreció *BIENESTAR*. Y se está derrumbando.

Lo que llamáis NWO es creación del EJÉRCITO, del ESTADO; el de EEUU y el de todos los demás.

Digresión:

En el declive de Roma las élites romanas no tenían preparado ningún sistema de dominación de sustitución, y llegó la caída.

Y con esa caída llegó la mejor (o menos mala) etapa de Europa, la Edad Media; y fue mejor o menos mala precisamente porque no había un poder concentrado como el de Roma. Por eso toda la intelectualidad y élites de poder demonizan, al unísono, a la Edad Media como época de horror y terror.

Ni siquiera la Iglesia saca pecho de esa época, y se limita a ponerse medallas a partir de la Baja Edad Media y el Renacimiento, que es cuando de nuevo el PODER volvió a CONCENTRARSE; en este caso el poder de la CORONA y el CLERO.

En concreto la Alta Edad Media, y más en concreto en la Península Ibérica, fue la época de mayores libertades para los pueblos. El feudalismo ni siquiera existió como tal en la Península Ibérica... por eso los medievalistas siempre tienen que tirar de ejemplos europeos, para explicar como fue TODA la Edad Media y en TODAS partes. Falso de toda falsedad. Cantinela que los propios "disidentes" como los de este foro, no hacen más que repetir (nos llevan a un neofeudalismo !!!). Ojalá fuera así, sería el mal menor, en tanto que ausencia de PODER CONCENTRADO quasi imbatible.

En la Alta Edad Media los pueblos de la mitad norte de la Península se autogobernaban en concejo abierto, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, y milicias concejiles. Abolieron la esclavitud, el patriarcado y la propiedad privada absoluta.

Por desgracia ese sistema de autogobierno convivió con la otra forma de poder concentrado residual que quedó a la caída de Roma: corona-clero-nobleza, grupo éste que nunca abandonó el derecho romano (esclavista, de propiedad privada absoluta y patriarcal).

Fueron los PUEBLOS LIBRES con sus milicias concejiles los que realmente expulsaron al invasor musulmán... pero como los escribas y cronistas de entonces, y los historiadores posteriores siempre escribieron y escriben al servicio del PODER, pues lo que nos ha llegado (gracias al sistema educativo OBLIGATORIO del ESTADO y resto de medios de propaganda) ha sido que la historia es una cosa de élites de poder, en la que el PUEBLO no aparece nunca, y si lo hace es para sumarse a una u otra facción de PODER. Falso de toda falsedad. Es ahora, ahora sí, en el siglo XXI, cuando los urbanitas derechohabientes bienestarizados no saben hacer nada ni decidir nada, y en todo dependen del PODER, el poder del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

Con el paso de los siglos, por desgracia, el PODER CONCENTRADO fue creciendo de nuevo, y ganando terreno a los pueblos libres hasta llegar a la situación actual: ESTADO LEVIATÁN y CAPITALISMO ATROZ (y todo ello con TRABAJO ASALARIADO, que es el sustituto de la esclavitud).

El ESTADO, el CAPITALISMO y el TRABAJO ASALARIADO son vectores de TIRANÍA.

Ahora estamos ante una nueva caída del imperio, el imperio del ESTADO-NACIÓN imperialista y genocida surgido de la Revolución Francesa.

Como sucede con todo poder tiránico, llega un momento que tal es el grado de destrucción, y tal es el grado de disfunciones del sistema, que llega el FIN. Por eso estamos ante una nueva crisis civilizacional.

Pero en estos siglos las minorías poderhabientes han aprendido la lección de la Alta Edad Media que surgió a la caída de Roma. Ahora SÍ tienen los medios para hacer una demolición controlada antes de permitir que todo colapse y, por tanto, antes de que se puedan abrir de nuevo VENTANAS DE LIBERTAD PARA LOS PUEBLOS EUROPEOS (como las ventanas de libertad que se abrieron en la Alta Edad Media). Ahora tienen el conocimiento y los medios para crear la nueva sociedad tiránica adaptada a las nuevas condiciones objetivas que se están dando. Una transición de una sociedad TIRÁNICA a otra sociedad TIRÁNICA adaptada a las nuevas condiciones, sobre todo con el objetivo de reducir al máximo las posibilidades de que los PUEBLOS EUROPEOS retomen su LIBERTAD.

Las minorías poderhabientes están hiperdegradadas debido al exceso de poder, pero como tienen el poder absoluto y los medios a su alcance, pues son las que están diseñando la demolición controlada. Yo también lo haría en su lugar (lo que es lógico es lógico; lo que no es lógico es que el pueblo llano sea tan pasivo; pero en este punto me remito a lo anterior: somos pasivos porque estamos hiperdegradados).

La sustitución poblacional (buscada por todos los medios que ya conocemos) tiene ese objetivo: eliminar a los únicos pueblos-culturas del mundo que (con sus errores y aciertos) conocen el significado y la práctica de la LIBERTAD.

PD:
1- Los nazis y fascistas que dicen que Hitler tenía razón, no saben ni por donde les da el aire (igual que los antinazis; todos ESTATÓLÁTRICOS, ESTATOFÍLICOS, ESTATODEPENDIENTES). No es cuestión de raza, sino de cultura, cultura de la libertad.

2- Los CAPITALISTAS que creen que el CAPITALISMO es la solución se equivocan (porque *el CAPITALISMO fue una creación del ESTADO*, en concreto el Británico, en concreto de su Ejército, y en concreto para financiar sus empresas imperialistas de guerra y conquista).


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Bueno, al menos aceptas que el colapso está aquí.
> Dices que es orquestado. El colapso no viene dado por el descenso de natalidad, el colapso viene provocado por la escasez de recursos.
> ESCASEZ de recursos.
> Y los esfuerzos que se hacen hace décadas por disminuir la natalidad en todo el mundo, han llegado tarde porque la población mundial sigue aumentando y el colapso ya está aquí. Esos esfuerzos intentaban evitar el colapso, pero como vemos, llegan tarde.
> ...



Un problema de superpoblacion en españa, en europa, donde hay mas viejos que jovenes??? Tu que cojones vas a analizar las cosas de forma objetiva, tu repites un discurso IDEOLOGICO globalista que ignora sistematicamente los datos.









Las reservas mundiales de petróleo y gas en cifras récord


50 años de fracaso de los pronósticos de que las reservas mundiales de petróleo y gas iban a agotarse, provocando una catástrofe económica ...




www.aorillasdelpotomac.com













China quiere aumentar su población


Los habitantes están envejeciendo rápidamente, lo que hace que el país esté atravesando una aguda crisis demográfica.




pousta.com


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hay esclavismo porque sobre mano de obra. Si faltase, otro gallo cantaría.



Pero como puedes tener la desfachatez de decir que sobra gente? Da ejemplo y suicidate escoria. En españa hay exceso de demanda de empleo por culpa de la INMIGRACION MASIVA.

En china, donde no tienen inmigracion, estan intentando aumentar todavia mas su poblacion.









China quiere aumentar su población


Los habitantes están envejeciendo rápidamente, lo que hace que el país esté atravesando una aguda crisis demográfica.




pousta.com


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Pero como puedes tener la desfachatez de decir que sobra gente? Da ejemplo y suicidate escoria. En españa hay exceso de demanda de empleo por culpa de la INMIGRACION MASIVA.
> 
> En china, donde no tienen inmigracion, estan intentando aumentar todavia mas su poblacion.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé si tienes un problema cognitivo o qué pero lo tuyo No es normal.
En primer lugar, ¿no será mejor decir que hay DESEMPLEO que decir que hay exceso de demanda de empleo?
En todo caso, en España hay un paro descomunal de SIEMPRE. Ya había un paro descomunal en los 80, y eso que en esa década había millones de trabajadores españoles ganándose la vida fuera de España.
Y era también elevadísimo a principios los 90, cuando apenas había inmigrantes en España.

Pero es que, además, eso tiene poco o nada que ver con los recursos. LOS RECURSOS SE AGOTAN, y se nota ahora que los asiáticos, que suponen un buen porcentaje de la población mundial se suben al carro del consumismo.

PD. Tu frase invitando al suicidio da idea de tu penosa catadura moral. Rastrero es poco. Además de retrasado, eres rastrero, mezquino y psicópata. Lo tienes todo. Todo lo negativo, claro.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Un problema de superpoblacion en españa, en europa, donde hay mas viejos que jovenes??? Tu que cojones vas a analizar las cosas de forma objetiva, tu repites un discurso IDEOLOGICO globalista que ignora sistematicamente los datos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí. España está superpoblada, y para verlo no tienes más que mirar sus recursos hídricos. ¿Te has molestado en hacerlo?
También lo está el sudeste asiático, por ejemplo. Hay zonas donde los ríos llevan más moléculas de tóxicos que de agua.
Y muchos otros países del mundo, como por ejemplo Bolivia. ¿Por qué? Porque el suelo fértil del que dispone, no da para alimentar su población.
¿Hacen falta más explicaciones?


----------



## pocholito (7 Ene 2023)

Socom dijo:


> Ni en tus sueños, una vez que pidan el ingreso en los BRICS a ver quién es el listo que les toca los cjns, si ya ahora son todos contra Rusia y cada vez se hace más fuerte.



Ya pero este rearme esto de aumentar el presupuesto de defensa es por algo no sólo aquí sino en Europa todos los países no es solo meternos con Argelia puede ser Nigeria que tiene petróleo Mali....


----------



## pocholito (7 Ene 2023)

Mali, un Estado rico en recursos naturales | Periódico Diagonal


A pesar de la insistencia de Hollande sobre el carácter pacificador de la intevención militar, todo apunta a que el control de los yacimientos de uranio, oro, litio y petróleo está detrás de la guerra.




www.diagonalperiodico.net




.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sí. España está superpoblada,



No, no hacen falta mas explicaciones... Yo vivo con la barriga llena y el corazon contento, tu vives en la telerrealidad de una españa superpoblada y sin recursos. España, que es el pais con la tasa de natalidad mas baja del mundo jojojojojo... Te tragas y repites todos los bulos de los telediarios. Los embalses de agua en españa estan a reventar, excepto los que el gobierno ha demolido para que cuatro globalistas controlen toda el agua y los pequeños agricultores desaparezcan. Eso es lo que tu apoyas. Si tu unico argumento es hablarme de bolivia mejor suicidate por el bien del planeta. Yo no voy a respetar a nadie que quiera empobrecerme y volverme esclavo de una elite plutocratica que vive a cuerpo de rey. Eres un traidor.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo no sé si tienes un problema cognitivo o qué pero lo tuyo No es normal.
> En primer lugar, ¿no será mejor decir que hay DESEMPLEO que decir que hay exceso de demanda de empleo?
> En todo caso, en España hay un paro descomunal de SIEMPRE. Ya había un paro descomunal en los 80, y eso que en esa década había millones de trabajadores españoles ganándose la vida fuera de España.
> Y era también elevadísimo a principios los 90, cuando apenas había inmigrantes en España.
> ...



Tu sacas a todos los inmigrantes de españa y el paro baja al nivel de los tiempos de franco.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Ene 2023)

Hay que reducir nuestro consumo a la mitad o cuarta parte

Lonchafinismo es libertad


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Tu sacas a todos los inmigrantes de españa y el paro baja al nivel de los tiempos de franco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319580



En los tiempos de Franco, había MILLONES de españoles ganándose el pan FUERA de España.
¿Lo tienes en cuenta o no?
En España el paro es estructural y endémico. Se da de siempre.
El país no tiene arreglo.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En los tiempos de Franco, había MILLONES de españoles ganándose el pan FUERA de España.
> ¿Lo tienes en cuenta o no?
> En España el paro es estructural y endémico. Se da de siempre.
> El país no tiene arreglo.



eso fue en la posguerra, despues no


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Hay que reducir nuestro consumo a la mitad o cuarta parte
> 
> Lonchafinismo es libertad



lo dice el que vive de la paguita de su puto padre mientras se pasa el dia en el foro


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> No, no hacen falta mas explicaciones... Yo vivo con la barriga llena y el corazon contento, tu vives en la telerrealidad de una españa superpoblada y sin recursos, españa, el pais con la tasa de natalidad mas baja del mundo jojojojojo... Te tragas y repites todos los bulos de los telediarios. Los embalses de agua en españa estan a reventar, excepto los que el gobierno ha demolido para que cuatro globalistas controlen toda el agua y los pequeños agricultores desaparezcan. Eso es lo que tu apoyas. Si tu unico argumento es hablarme de bolivia mejor suicidate por el bien del planeta. Yo no voy a respetar a nadie que quiera empobrecerme y volverme esclavo de una elite plutocratica que vive a cuerpo de rey. Eres un traidor.



Si tienes problemas psiquiátricos, busca ayuda profesional.
Mis argumentos son variados. He hablado de Bolivia, he hablado de España y he hablado del sudeste asiático. Podría haber hablado de otros muchos países. Hay infinidad de ellos sin superficie cultivable suficiente para alimentar a toda su población. ¿Lo entiendes? ¿Entiendes que un país que no tenga superficie cultivable suficiente está superpoblado?
¿Entiendes que España siempre ha sido un país con una tasa de desempleo elevadísimo, SIEMPRE, también con Franco?
¿Te enteras, lo entiendes, lo sigues?
¿Qué parte NO entiendes?
Un país que no es capaz de dar empleo digno a toda su población, es un país superpoblado. ¿Lo entienes?


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> eso fue en la posguerra, despues no



Y sigues. A recalcitrante no te gana nadie.
El paro en España fue siempre MUY ELEVADO, también en los 70 y en los 80. Y esa época no fue la posguerra.
¿Lo entiendes?


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Si tienes problemas psiquiátricos, busca ayuda profesional.
> Mis argumentos son variados. He hablado de Bolivia, he hablado de España y he hablado del sudeste asiático. Podría haber hablado de otros muchos países. Hay infinidad de ellos sin superficie cultivable suficiente para alimentar a toda su población. ¿Lo entiendes? ¿Entiendes que un país que no tenga superficie cultivable suficiente está superpoblado?
> ¿Entiendes que España siempre ha sido un país con una tasa de desempleo elevadísimo, SIEMPRE, también con Franco?
> ¿Te enteras, lo entiendes, lo sigues?
> ...



Lo unico que entiendo es que ademas de hablar sin datos ni fuentes, porque tu discurso es ideologico, de ideas fijas, no quieres debatir, solo hacer propaganda, aparte de eso no aportas soluciones. Solo critica destructiva. Por otra parte lo que pase en bolivia es problema de los bolivianos. Yo hablo de españa porque es lo que conozco y es donde vivo. Bolivia se independizo de españa hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Y sigues. A recalcitrante no te gana nadie.
> El paro en España fue siempre MUY ELEVADO, también en los 70 y en los 80. Y esa época no fue la posguerra.
> ¿Lo entiendes?



a la muerte de franco el paro en españa era del 3%, practicamente pleno empleo


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> a la muerte de franco el paro en españa era del 3%, practicamente pleno empleo



¿Fuente de esa barbaridad?

No me lo creo ni aun suponiendo que los millones de españoles que trabajaban en el extranjeros no se incluían en la encuesta de población activa.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Fuente de esa barbaridad?
> 
> No me lo creo ni aun suponiendo que los millones de españoles que trabajaban en el extranjeros no se incluían en la encuesta de población activa.











Hitos y logros del Franquismo


Es hora de desenmascarar al gobierno de España y de restablecer las verdades sobre nuestro pasado y nuestro presente, alteradas por un gobierno y por unos partidos de izquierda que han convertido la mentira en política de Estado. En Voto en Blanco no somos franquistas, sino todo lo contrario....




www.votoenblanco.com





_1975- Paro: 510.500 desempleados. Tasa de paro: 3,78% (26% de paro en la actualidad). _

Y con un crecimiento poblacional exponencial, porque en el franquismo los solteros o los matrimonios sin hijos eran una rareza.


----------



## Ultraboost (7 Ene 2023)

Llega el trueque


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Hitos y logros del Franquismo
> 
> 
> Es hora de desenmascarar al gobierno de España y de restablecer las verdades sobre nuestro pasado y nuestro presente, alteradas por un gobierno y por unos partidos de izquierda que han convertido la mentira en política de Estado. En Voto en Blanco no somos franquistas, sino todo lo contrario....
> ...



Pues a ese medio millón de desempleados súmale los más de dos millones de trabajadores españoles que se ganaban el pan en países europeos como Alemania o UK. Y luego vuelves y nos cuentas qué te sale.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pues a ese medio millón de desempleados súmale los más de dos millones de trabajadores españoles que se ganaban el pan en países europeos como Alemania o UK. Y luego vuelves y nos cuentas qué te sale.



fuente?


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Llega el trueque



Me parece buena idea, siempre que NO SEA OBLIGATORIO.


----------



## Ultraboost (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Me parece buena idea, siempre que NO SEA OBLIGATORIO.



En esos casos se impondrá la fuerza


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> fuente?



Según una autora de un libro sobre emigración española en Europa, entre emigrantes regulares e irregulares, la cifra ascendía a dos millones.

¿Qué fue de la emigración española? La generación de la posguerra, 50 años después (elconfidencial.com)

Supongo que a esos habría que sumar los que emigraron a América, tanto a países latinoamericanos como a USA y a Canadá, así como a Australia.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Solo en Francia en el año 1968 había 600 000 españoles.

SOLO EN FRANCIA.
¿Qué fue de la emigración española? La generación de la posguerra, 50 años después (elconfidencial.com)

Añádele alrededor de 1 millón en Alemania, más de medio millón en Suiza, a saber en UK, en USA y en Canadá y Argentina, y veremos lo que sale.


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Según una autora de un libro sobre emigración española en Europa, entre emigrantes regulares e irregulares, la cifra ascendía a dos millones.
> 
> ¿Qué fue de la emigración española? La generación de la posguerra, 50 años después (elconfidencial.com)
> 
> Supongo que a esos habría que sumar los que emigraron a América y a Canadá, así como a Australia.



No parece que la informacion no-oficial sea muy rigurosa. En todo caso se explica por la pobreza de la posguerra causada por los rojos. Ahora la causan con bulos como el cambio climatico o la supuesta sobrepoblacion.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> No parece que la informacion no-oficial sea muy rigurosa. En todo caso se explica por la pobreza de la posguerra causada por los rojos. Ahora la causan con bulos como el cambio climatico o la supuesta sobrepoblacion.



Hay muchas páginas donde puedes informarte. Hazlo, no seas vago.
Todo el mundo sabe que en esas décadas hubo millones de emigrados a Alemania, Francia, Bélgica, Suiza, UK.
Y no, no fue solo debido a la pobreza de la posguerra, ya durante todo el siglo XIX, habían emigrado a América, millones de españoles. Y lo mismo durante la primera mitad del siglo XX, ya de antes de la Guerra Civil.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> lo dice el que vive de la paguita de su puto padre mientras se pasa el dia en el foro



Del parasitismo y vagorentismo no se sale


----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## Persea (7 Ene 2023)

Petróleo en Canarias.


Quiero recordar esta noticia de 2014. Miles de personas se manifiestan en Canarias contra las prospecciones Entonces pudimos ver en Canarias esto: No podía faltar el uso de niños Ni la batucada típica Tampoco faltan los de siempre pidiendo algo que no tiene nada que ver Haciendo...




www.burbuja.info










Energía: - La mina de oro más grande de Europa está en España.


Pero no solo eso, sino RESERVAS de tierras y minerales raros como: Californio, Escandio, Telurio Cobalto vanadio Niquel tritio Plata Escandio Cobre litio Coltan....etc etc etc...Un TESORO MINERO.. . SIN CONTAR con el GAS y PETROLEO..añadido...




www.burbuja.info













España dispone de gas para 40 años pero está prohibida su extracción


Tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania, algunos países como el Reino Unido se replantean el uso del 'fracking' para reducir su dependencia energética del exterior. España también podría explotar sus propios recursos, pero el Gobierno lo ha vetado por ley



www.abc.es













Suiza podría prohibir el uso de vehículos eléctricos este invierno en medio de la crisis energética - Trikooba


Este invierno, es posible que Suiza deba prohibir el uso de vehículos eléctricos (EV) si su actual crisis energética empeora, como parte de un nuevo plan de cuatro pasos para evitar cortes de energía.




trikooba.org


----------



## arevacoali (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Pero que es un colapso ORQUESTADO, provocado a posta, como la plandemia. Y tu mismo lo reconoces en tus puntos 3, 4, 5 y 8.
> 
> La gente como tu lo unico que esta haciendo es apoyar una agenda esclavizadora y empobrecedora. Si tu quieres vivir de otra manera pues hazlo, adelante, pero deja de querer imponer tu dictadura a todo el mundo con mentiras y catastrofismo.



Decís que el mundo tiene de sobra para que vivan 8000 millones de personas, pero para que eso ocurra tiene que haber una dictadura, para que todos tengan lo mismo.

El humano por naturaleza es egoísta y el que puede va a pisar al de al lado es el pan nuestro de cada día.

No estoy con la agenda 2030 pero tampoco soy gilipollas y no veo lo que hay.

No os enteráis de nada, el cambio climático no es que haga más frío o haga más calor, eso siempre ha pasado y pasará, el problema del cambio climático es que se cambian las estaciones.

Cuando el año pasado del mes de mayo hubo 40 grados en la zona Mediterráneo, los cereales dejaron de crecer, se fue la mitad de la cosecha a tomar por culo.

Si vives en la España de secano, da igual que haya veinte olas de calor en el mes de julio y agosto ya están recogido los cereales.

Pero una hora de calor en mayo te va a joder la cosecha.

El problema de la temperatura que hay ahora, 23 grados en el Mediterráneo en Nochebuena, provocara que florezcan la mayoría de los árboles, y en enero febrero vendrá frío, que vendrá y se joderá la mitad de la producción de la gente que vive de El almendro o similares.

Ese es el cambio climático, lo demás son bobadas y tonterías, os pensáis que lo que da el campo se fabrica con una máquina.

Creo que muchos de los que hablan aquí no tienen ni p*** idea de cómo va el campo


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Un problema de superpoblacion en españa, en europa, donde hay mas viejos que jovenes??? Tu que cojones vas a analizar las cosas de forma objetiva, tu repites un discurso IDEOLOGICO globalista que ignora sistematicamente los datos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que haya más viejos que jóvenes (cosa discutible hoy en día en ciertos países europeos), no implica que el país no esté superpoblado.
En Japón hay más viejos que jóvenes, y sin embargo, 120 millones de habitantes en esa isla, da una densidad de población muy alta.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> Decís que el mundo tiene de sobra para que vivan 8000 millones de personas, pero para que eso ocurra tiene que haber una dictadura, para que todos tengan lo mismo.
> 
> El humano por naturaleza es egoísta y el que puede va a pisar al de al lado es el pan nuestro de cada día.
> 
> ...



En muchas ciudades europeas, no solo en España, sino en muchas otras más al norte, en marzo y abril ya se daban temperaturas veraniegas. Y hasta mediados o finales de noviembre no llego algo de frío.


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Ene 2023)

Si hay alguien que debería justificar sus sueldos inflados son los del CSIC.


----------



## pepeleches (8 Ene 2023)

HaCHa dijo:


> Una industria que depende de los incentivos del gobierno para ser rentable es, a corto o largo plazo, una industria inviable.
> 
> [...]



No....

La industria sin intervención política iría en una dirección, porque ha sido y podría seguir siendo rentable. Es la política la que se ha metido en medio, cual elefante en una cacharrería, a cambiar todas las variables. Y la principal, sin duda, es que hace casi 20 años que ya dijo que se iba a acabar políticamente con los motores de explosión. Para lo cual se ha puesto ahora ya hasta fecha. 

Obviamente, a partir de ese momento, una industria que gasta toneladas de dinero en tecnología cambia el foco completamente. Y por supuesto que en los últimos años no se ha hecho avances para que los coches consuman menos, porque no es donde se ha gastado el dinero. ¿Para qué? 

No estoy diciendo que tengan que crear incentivos para que la industria sea rentable, digo que asumiendo que el objetivo es reducir la contaminación y la dependencia a los combustibles fósiles, y asumiendo que este objetivo es inevitable (no estoy diciendo que sea mi opinión, sino que es la realidad...), en vez de apuntar hacia el coche eléctrico, podrían haber empleado muchísimo mejor esos incentivos para lograr objetivos intermedios mucho más factibles a corto plazo. 

El híbrido para carretera no establece una diferencia grande, pero imagínate que esos muchísimos millones de coches que en todo el mundo son utilizados diariamente para desplazamientos de poco recorrido al trabajo, se hubieran ido sustituyendo progresivamente por híbridos. Hubiera sido una diferencia de gasto de combustible (y de contaminación) brutal.

Pues esa vía se rompió desde el momento en que se anunció hace ya mucho tiempo que se prohibiría cualquier tipo de combustible fósil. Lo cual, además, será inviable, y me juego contigo lo que quieras a que cuando llegue la fecha, como seguramente no habrá alternativa real, no van a tener los huevos de paralizar el mundo. 

Sí, han seguido sacando modelos, pero es que el Prius salió hace más de 20 años, y era una realidad. Si se hubiera gestionado de otra forma, el híbrido podría haberse popularizado y comercializado masivamente, bajando los precios y convertirse en la solución más factible para la mayoría, y hubiera establecido una grandísima diferencia. Incluso ahora que ya hay bastantes modelos y que los precios no son tan diferentes, no se percibe como una solución.


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

Claro, por eso yo trabajo en el campò y los unicos agricultores que dicen esas chorradas son los que reciben un dinerito para decirlo, a pesar de que saben que es mentira. Lo importante en el campò es que haya agua, y para eso estan los embalses, acuiferos y demas, si hay agua lo demas da igual. No, nos vais a colar vuestra propaganda de mierda. En el mundo se puede duplicar la poblacion mundial que no pasaria nada. La riqueza se crea en funcion de las necesidades. Los socialistas y los tontos siguen pensando que la riqueza es una tarta para repartir entre todos, cuando la economia de mercado nos ha enseñado que la tarta se hace mas y mas grande en funcion del trabajo y las necesidades. Y el ejemplo mas claro de eso es china. Mismo pais, mismos recursos, ha pasado de la pobreza a cuestionar la hegemonia de estados unidos.

Pero lo peor de todo es que no aportais ninguna solucion a vuestras quejas, lo unico que defendeis es que nos empobrezcamos y nos jodamos, de verdad que sois gilipollas. Si realmente hubiera que pasar necesidad eso se impondria por la via de los hechos, no por la via de las mentiras, los bulos y los mensajes repetitivos y sin fundamento.



arevacoali dijo:


> Decís que el mundo tiene de sobra para que vivan 8000 millones de personas, pero para que eso ocurra tiene que haber una dictadura, para que todos tengan lo mismo.
> 
> El humano por naturaleza es egoísta y el que puede va a pisar al de al lado es el pan nuestro de cada día.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Que haya más viejos que jóvenes (cosa discutible hoy en día en ciertos países europeos), no implica que el país no esté superpoblado.
> En Japón hay más viejos que jóvenes, y sin embargo, 120 millones de habitantes en esa isla, da una densidad de población muy alta.



Que si, que tu te vas a hacer famoso en este foro por decir que españa esta superpoblada, te he puesto en la firma y todo. Por cierto, cuando te suicidas?


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

pepeleches dijo:


> No....
> 
> La industria sin intervención política iría en una dirección, porque ha sido y podría seguir siendo rentable. Es la política la que se ha metido en medio, cual elefante en una cacharrería, a cambiar todas las variables. Y la principal, sin duda, es que hace casi 20 años que ya dijo que se iba a acabar políticamente con los motores de explosión. Para lo cual se ha puesto ahora ya hasta fecha.
> 
> ...



Pero si es que es todo una farsa, como vas a llenar el parque de automoviles de coches electricos sin aumentar el gasto de combustibles en la central electrica?? esta gente sabe de donde sale la electricidad?


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En muchas ciudades europeas, no solo en España, sino en muchas otras más al norte, en marzo y abril ya se daban temperaturas veraniegas. Y hasta mediados o finales de noviembre no llego algo de frío.



No tienes ni idea de lo beneficioso que es eso para la agricultura en esos paises.


----------



## Pilik (8 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Claro, por eso yo trabajo en el campò y los unicos agricultores que dicen esas chorradas son los que reciben un dinerito para decirlo, a pesar de que saben que es mentira. Lo importante en el campò es que haya agua, y para eso estan los embalses, acuiferos y demas, si hay agua lo demas da igual. No, nos vais a colar vuestra propaganda de mierda.



Tú trabajas en el campo lo que yo te diga...

Lo peor no es la IGNORANCIA que muestras, lo peor es la soberbia con la que la paseas.

"Si hay agua lo demás da igual" Serás burro...


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

Pilik dijo:


> Tú trabajas en el campo lo que yo te diga...
> 
> Lo peor no es la IGNORANCIA que muestras, lo peor es la soberbia con la que la paseas.
> 
> "Si hay agua lo demás da igual" Serás burro...



SI HAY AGUA LO DEMAS DA IGUAL, quiere decir que se puede solucionar cualquier problema, incluyendo una alteracion en los ciclos meteorologicos, mientras haya agua. Sin agua no hay agricultura.


----------



## Pilik (8 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> SI HAY AGUA LO DEMAS DA IGUAL, quiere decir que se puede solucionar cualquier problema, incluyendo una alteracion en los ciclos meteorologicos, mientras haya agua. Sin agua no hay agricultura.



Claro...

Un adelantamiento de la floración por temperaturas elevadas en febrero seguido de heladas a finales de marzo que se carguen toda la flor, se soluciona con abundante agua. Claro que sí. Por ejemplo...


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

Pilik dijo:


> Claro...
> 
> Un adelantamiento de la floración por temperaturas elevadas en febrero seguido de heladas a finales de marzo que se carguen toda la flor, se soluciona con abundante agua. Claro que sí. Por ejemplo...



No es eso de lo que estaban hablando, sino de que se adelante el verano unos meses, o de que haya mas meses calurosos. Por cierto, has oido hablar de los invernaderos?


----------



## Pilik (8 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> No es eso de lo que estaban hablando, sino de que se adelante el verano unos meses, o de que haya mas meses calurosos. Por cierto, has oido hablar de los invernaderos?



Lo que decía, ignorante y soberbio.

Pero si te he puesto precisamente un ejemplo de las posibles consecuencias de un mes más caluroso (febrero)!!!!

Invernaderos dice...anda, calla. Deja de hacer el ridículo. Explícales a los productores de melocotón de Calanda que existen los invernaderos y así pueden evitar las mermas por heladas en época de floración. Te corren a garrotazos.


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

Pilik dijo:


> Lo que decía, ignorante y soberbio.
> 
> Pero si te he puesto precisamente un ejemplo de las posibles consecuencias de un mes más caluroso (febrero)!!!!
> 
> Invernaderos dice...anda, calla. Deja de hacer el ridículo. Explícales a los productores de melocotón de Calanda que existen los invernaderos y así pueden evitar las mermas por heladas en época de floración. Te corren a garrotazos.



Que si, que la solucion es comer bichitos y castrarnos los genitales.


----------



## Pilik (8 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Que si, que la solucion es comer bichitos y castrarnos los genitales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321057



Vaya, que no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire. Hala, hasta otra. La próxima intenta discutir sobre algo que tengas unas mínimas nociones. De nada.


----------



## arevacoali (8 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Claro, por eso yo trabajo en el campò y los unicos agricultores que dicen esas chorradas son los que reciben un dinerito para decirlo, a pesar de que saben que es mentira. Lo importante en el campò es que haya agua, y para eso estan los embalses, acuiferos y demas, si hay agua lo demas da igual. No, nos vais a colar vuestra propaganda de mierda. En el mundo se puede duplicar la poblacion mundial que no pasaria nada. La riqueza se crea en funcion de las necesidades. Los socialistas y los tontos siguen pensando que la riqueza es una tarta para repartir entre todos, cuando la economia de mercado nos ha enseñado que la tarta se hace mas y mas grande en funcion del trabajo y las necesidades. Y el ejemplo mas claro de eso es china. Mismo pais, mismos recursos, ha pasado de la pobreza a cuestionar la hegemonia de estados unidos.
> 
> Pero lo peor de todo es que no aportais ninguna solucion a vuestras quejas, lo unico que defendeis es que nos empobrezcamos y nos jodamos, de verdad que sois gilipollas. Si realmente hubiera que pasar necesidad eso se impondria por la via de los hechos, no por la via de las mentiras, los bulos y los mensajes repetitivos y sin fundamento.



Joder tío te van a fichar de ministro de agricultura, lo veo claro, tú todo lo arreglas con trasvases y embalses.

España es el país de Europa con más embalses y casi toda España es de secano. Igual tú tienes la suerte de tener todas las tierras de regadío, pero no creo que el resto de agricultores tengan tu suerte.

El levante de España, murcia, Almería etc necesita agua barata, y eso solo se puede conseguir desalado agua y usando energía renovable, los pozos se secan, los trasvases son una ruina.

Según tu podemos alimentar al doble de los 8000 millones que somos, pero si sube el petróleo un 50% esa población no podrá pagar la comida.

Nuestra sociedad se basa en petróleo barato, si sube el petróleo o no hay suficiente, la sociedad colapsa.

Todo lo de más es palabrería, para alimentar el el doble de población se tiene que implementar un régimen militar o dictatorial, que es lo que propone la agenda 2020.
¿Eso quieres?

Si eres agricultor sabrás que tus patatas que te pagan a 5 centimos en la tienda se pagan a un euro, está en nuestro genoma humano, ser egoísta y explotar y acabar con todo lo que tocamos.


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

arevacoali dijo:


> Joder tío te van a fichar de ministro de agricultura, lo veo claro, tú todo lo arreglas con trasvases y embalses.
> 
> España es el país de Europa con más embalses y casi toda España es de secano. Igual tú tienes la suerte de tener todas las tierras de regadío, pero no creo que el resto de agricultores tengan tu suerte.
> 
> ...



PUES Que bajen el precio del petroleo. La dictadura es la agenda 2030 que dice que el pais con menos natalidad del mundo esta superpoblado y mientras los chinos haciendo lo que les da la gana.









Trasvase del Ebro: el gigantesco proyecto que no pasó de ser una piedra


El pacto que se ha suscrito para el trasvase Tajo-Segura no es la antesala de una hipotética «resurrección» del trasvase del Ebro. El PP aragonés lo subraya, y su pacto con el PAR lo blinda



www.abc.es


----------



## khalil (8 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Otra de Truñel para la lista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, es que la gente parece nueva dandole voz al tio este. 

Al gordo este no le gusta levantarse a las 7am para currar y se inventa mierdas varias para que le paguen sin tener que aguantar un jefe

Lo dicho, parece que no sabemos como funciona el mundo


----------



## jpjp (8 Ene 2023)

En españa hay que hacer todos los embalses posibles y aprovechar la hidraulica lo máximo posible, como el carbon, que son dos de los elementos que tenemos para bajar el precio de la energía, agua y carbón.
En el norte de españa aún falta por construir bastante pero a los partidos que viven de quienes les pagan que no son de españa pues no quieren que se hagan.
Es necesario que españa tenga una capacidad de producir con energia hidraulica del 20% y luego con el carbon el volver a tener los 78tWh que teníamos en 2002, con las nuevas centrales térmicas Advanced Ultra-Supercritical.
La eolica y la solar no podrían superar el 15% y el resto nuclear.
Con eso bajariamos el coste de la energía en españa pero no interesa, nos venden que si peak oil y tontadas algunas para meter miedo como con los pinchazos.

En la página 8 ese mix era el que mandaba y teníamos a 4-5 centimos el precio de la luz en el año 2002 es el ejemplo claro:


https://www.ree.es/sites/default/files/downloadable/inf_sis_elec_ree_2003_elsectorelectrico.pdf



Y eso que aún podía tener mejora con la hidraulica pero bueno.


----------



## pepeleches (8 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Pero si es que es todo una farsa, como vas a llenar el parque de automoviles de coches electricos sin aumentar el gasto de combustibles en la central electrica?? esta gente sabe de donde sale la electricidad?



No, no estoy diciendo que es una farsa; eso es otro debate, y más complejo aún. 

Me refiero a que si compramos el argumento de que ciertamente es imperativo deshacernos de los combustibles fósiles cuanto antes, porque por una parte está provocando un cambio climático del copón, y por otro hay escasez, la estrategia es penosa. Hubiera sido mucho más rentable para ambos objetivos (contaminar menos y ahorrar combustible...) hacer un cambio mucho más gradual y apostar por escalones intermedios como el híbrido. 

Eso no quiere decir que yo esté de acuerdo en que la cosa tenga que ser así. Sí que, obviamente, noto como el resto que la temperatura cambia, pero no tengo nada claro que el impacto humano sea causa tan principal. Igual que el propio precio del petróleo me dice que no estamos en una situación de escasez...

Entiendo poco de electricidad, o al menos no lo suficiente como para tener una opinión válida. Pero me parece que encima hay una parte importante de engaño, cada vez que ponen 10 postes eléctricos lo inauguran como si casi casi ya estuviéramos a punto de llegar donde debemos, y aún no han explicado como conseguirán que millones de coches se enchufen casi diariamente. 

Ni por tener instalaciones adecuadas, ni (como bien dices...) de dónde van a sacar esa electricidad...


----------



## Antiparras (8 Ene 2023)

está Turiel poniéndose fanegas a marchas forzadas, cada nuevo video o foto que le sacan está mas gordo. creo que quiere acabar el solo con los recursos del planeta


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Ene 2023)

Cuando India consuma como China vamos a flipar


----------



## jpjp (8 Ene 2023)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Cuando India consuma como China vamos a flipar



Eso va a ser el punto de cuanto todo explote.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de lo beneficioso que es eso para la agricultura en esos paises.



No dices más que gilipolleces. Como por ejemplo, que si hay agua lo demás da igual. Eso no es cierto.
Si el agua viene a destiempo, por ejemplo, en época de cosechar el trigo, este se puede echar a perder.
El agua tiene que venir cuando el trigo está naciendo, no cuando está a punto para ser cosechado, por ejemplo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Que si, que tu te vas a hacer famoso en este foro por decir que españa esta superpoblada, te he puesto en la firma y todo. Por cierto, cuando te suicidas?



Casi todos los países del mundo están superpoblados. Casi todos por no decir todos.
Y si miras sus recursos hídricos, te darás cuenta. Solo eso. Pero como no sabes ni qué son los recursos hídricos ni lo que es el campo, ni lo que es nada, porque eres anumérico, así te va. Llevas decanas de posts haciendo el ridículo, y ahí sigues, sin vergüenza alguna.
En cuanto a lo del suicidio, la pregunta que haces me parece que es propio de un ser rastrero, sin media neurona, bajuno e impresentable. Lo retrasado que eres ya quedó de manifiesto con todas las barbaridades y burradas que llevas publicadas en este hilo y que ya te rebatieron por activa y por pasiva numerosos foreros.
No me suicidaré NUNCA porque valoro muchísimo mi vida.
Lo cual no es incompatible con reconocer que el mundo está superpoblado. ¿Lo entiendes o necesitas un plano?


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

pepeleches dijo:


> No, no estoy diciendo que es una farsa; eso es otro debate, y más complejo aún.
> 
> Me refiero a que si compramos el argumento de que ciertamente es imperativo deshacernos de los combustibles fósiles cuanto antes, porque por una parte está provocando un cambio climático del copón, y por otro hay escasez, la estrategia es penosa. Hubiera sido mucho más rentable para ambos objetivos (contaminar menos y ahorrar combustible...) hacer un cambio mucho más gradual y apostar por escalones intermedios como el híbrido.
> 
> ...



tu no notas que las temperaturas cambian, tu estas sugestionado porque estan todo el dia diciendo que las temperaturas cambian y el agua moja


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Cuando India consuma como China vamos a flipar



cuando india consuma como china aqui seguiremos exactamente igual que ahora, rascandonos los cojones y cobrando paguitas


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Casi todos los países del mundo están superpoblados. Casi todos por no decir todos.
> Y si miras sus recursos hídricos, te darás cuenta. Solo eso. Pero como no sabes ni qué son los recursos hídricos ni lo que es el campo, ni lo que es nada, porque eres anumérico, así te va. Llevas decanas de posts haciendo el ridículo, y ahí sigues, sin vergüenza alguna.
> En cuanto a lo del suicidio, la pregunta que haces me parece que es propio de un ser rastrero, sin media neurona, bajuno e impresentable. Lo retrasado que eres ya quedó de manifiesto con todas las barbaridades y burradas que llevas publicadas en este hilo y que ya te rebatieron por activa y por pasiva numerosos foreros.
> No me suicidaré NUNCA porque valoro muchísimo mi vida.
> Lo cual no es incompatible con reconocer que el mundo está superpoblado. ¿Lo entiendes o necesitas un plano?



que te suicides, ocupas espacio, contaminas, consumes y dañas el planeta


----------



## Skywalker22 (Lunes a la(s) 9:52 AM)

Persea dijo:


> que te suicides, ocupas espacio, contaminas, consumes y dañas el planeta



La incitación al suicidio podría ser delito.
Todos ocupamos, consumimos y dañamos el planeta.
Si tienes problemas, no es mi culpa.


----------



## Skywalker22 (Lunes a la(s) 9:53 AM)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Cuando India consuma como China vamos a flipar



Son más de 1200 millones de habitantes. Creo que van por 1400 millones de habitantes.


----------



## Persea (Lunes a la(s) 5:59 PM)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Son más de 1200 millones de habitantes. Creo que van por 1400 millones de habitantes.


----------



## Persea (Lunes a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La incitación al suicidio podría ser delito.
> Todos ocupamos, consumimos y dañamos el planeta.
> Si tienes problemas, no es mi culpa.


----------



## pepeleches (Lunes a la(s) 7:04 PM)

Persea dijo:


> tu no notas que las temperaturas cambian, tu estas sugestionado porque estan todo el dia diciendo que las temperaturas cambian y el agua moja



Hay una parte muy importante de sugestión, de la que soy plenamente consciente. Te hacen estar increíblemente más atento a algo de lo que antes no estabas, igual que constantemente sacan supuestos récords de cualquier país para dar la impresión de que está siendo una barbaridad. 

Pero no es normal (o al menos frecuente...) que el día de Nochebuena hiciera en mi ciudad 17ºC, cuando son épocas para que estemos a 5ºC. Otra cosa, muy distinta, es que esas variaciones estén absolutamente exageradas en base a tratar el tema continuamente, lo cual estoy de acuerdo. 

También, por supuesto, puede tratarse simplemente de miniciclos. Como años en los que prácticamente no ha habido verano o no ha habido invierno. Quién sabe si dentro de un par de años vienen un invierno y un verano fríos, y harán al revés. Y por supuesto, la culpa será la misma

De hecho eso pasó hace unos años, cuando el problema era el 'calentamiento global'. Lo renombraron a 'cambio climático' porque hubo unos pocos años que la temperatura no subió sino bajo. Y por supuesto, la reacción fue 'pues claro, también es el mismo problema'. 

Así siempre ganan


----------



## Lego. (Lunes a la(s) 7:25 PM)

pepeleches dijo:


> Hay una parte muy importante de sugestión, de la que soy plenamente consciente. Te hacen estar increíblemente más atento a algo de lo que antes no estabas, igual que constantemente sacan supuestos récords de cualquier país para dar la impresión de que está siendo una barbaridad.
> 
> Pero no es normal (o al menos frecuente...) que el día de Nochebuena hiciera en mi ciudad 17ºC, cuando son épocas para que estemos a 5ºC. Otra cosa, muy distinta, es que esas variaciones estén absolutamente exageradas en base a tratar el tema continuamente, lo cual estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Dos apuntes sobre las navidades a 17º.

El primero, que recuerdo haber pasado antes navidades comiendo en camiseta en la terraza y paseando por la playa. Dos veces al menos en los últimos 20 o 25 años y en Galicia, no hablo de Tenerife. Lástima no recordar con exactitud en qué años fue. A veces vienen años así, ya está. Cuando tengamos, pongamos, tres o cuatro navidades cálidas seguidas empezaré a pensar que algo está cambiando.


El segundo apunte, uno bien conocido en el foro.








Los efectos del volcán de Tonga en la atmósfera podrían durar hasta 5 años


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




www.nationalgeographic.com.es





Y un _bonus track 
_
No, no le van a volver a entrevistar.


----------



## Skywalker22 (Lunes a la(s) 9:06 PM)

Persea dijo:


>



Ni dos neuronas.
No juntas ni dos neuronas.
Da hasta lástima atizarte dialéctiamente.


----------



## Skywalker22 (Lunes a la(s) 9:08 PM)

Persea dijo:


> PUES Que bajen el precio del petroleo. La dictadura es la agenda 2030 que dice que el pais con menos natalidad del mundo esta superpoblado y mientras los chinos haciendo lo que les da la gana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un país puede tener en este momento en concreto una tasa de fertilidad baja y a la vez estar superpoblado.
Así, Bangladesh, tiene una tasa de fertilidad por debajo del nivel de reemplazo, y a la vez un país tremendamente superpoblado, con más de 1000 habitantes por km2.
Si es que, no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.


----------



## wwknude (Lunes a la(s) 9:10 PM)

Un papaostias


----------



## Persea (Lunes a la(s) 10:54 PM)

Lego. dijo:


> Dos apuntes sobre las navidades a 17º.
> 
> El primero, que recuerdo haber pasado antes navidades comiendo en camiseta en la terraza y paseando por la playa. Dos veces al menos en los últimos 20 o 25 años y en Galicia, no hablo de Tenerife. Lástima no recordar con exactitud en qué años fue. A veces vienen años así, ya está. Cuando tengamos, pongamos, tres o cuatro navidades cálidas seguidas empezaré a pensar que algo está cambiando.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persea (Lunes a la(s) 10:58 PM)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Un país puede tener en este momento en concreto una tasa de fertilidad baja y a la vez estar superpoblado.
> Así, Bangladesh, tiene una tasa de fertilidad por debajo del nivel de reemplazo, y a la vez un país tremendamente superpoblado, con más de 1000 habitantes por km2.
> Si es que, no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.



Tienes razon, pero como tu bien has dicho se trata de banglades, NO ESPAÑA. Por lo tanto te vas a un foro bangladesi y les das la turra a ellos. O te suicidas.


----------



## pepeleches (Miércoles a la(s) 7:39 PM)

Lego. dijo:


> Dos apuntes sobre las navidades a 17º.
> 
> El primero, que recuerdo haber pasado antes navidades comiendo en camiseta en la terraza y paseando por la playa. Dos veces al menos en los últimos 20 o 25 años y en Galicia, no hablo de Tenerife. Lástima no recordar con exactitud en qué años fue. A veces vienen años así, ya está. Cuando tengamos, pongamos, tres o cuatro navidades cálidas seguidas empezaré a pensar que algo está cambiando.
> 
> ...



Repito, que veo que hay cambios, pero no digo ni que sean extraordinarios, ni la causa, ni mucho menos que la solución sea la que proponen. 

En mi tierra no, no hemos pasado nunca las navidades en camiseta. Eso no implica que no pueda tener otras causas, ni que se vaya a repetir.

A mi me gustan los hechos, y sí que veo que hay comportamientos del tiempo que puedan no ser normales. Pero veo unas ganas terribles de multiplicarlo por 100, de dar por sentada la causa y dar por sentada la solución sin posibilidad alguna de debate.


----------

